# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  >  ΕΞΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΗΣΗ ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑΣ (Economizer)

## κώστας στάμου

Καλησπέρα σας,

Bρήκα στο παρακάτω e-shop
www.ledmegastore.gr 

μια συσκευή εξοικονόμησης ενέργειας η οποία λέει πως κάνει οικονομία έως 45% στο ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα της ΔΕΗ μπορεί να μου πει κάποιος εάν είναι εφικτό έστω ας κάνει και 15-20% η είναι μπαρούφα και θα μας πάρουν τα φράγκα τσάμπα
Eάν το έχει δοκιμάσει κανένας η ξέρει τίποτα ας μου πει.
Eυχαριστώ :Sad:

----------


## axel

δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχει συσκευή που να την συνδέεις στην πρίζα και να σου εξοικονομεί ενέργεια.Τέτοιες συσκευές οι λεγόμενες power savers ευαγγελίζονται πως διορθώνουν το ημίτονο και εξομαλύνουν τον θόρυβο στο δίκτυο της δεή με αποτέλεσμα να "δουλεύουν"πιο καλά οι συσκευές του σπιτιού με λιγότερο ρεύμα. Προσωπικά μου φαίνεται για απάτη ,μου θυμίζει προιόντα aman-teleshopping...

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

δεν υπαρχει καμια περιπτοση να γινει αυτο που λενε ποτε και πουθενα,αυτα ολα ειναι μ@@@@ες, και να στο πω πιο απλα για να το καταλαβεις, η καθε σησκευη για να δουλεψει και να αποδωσει οπως πρεπει,πρεπει να φαει κιολας! αν της κοψεις η μιωσεις το ρευμα που τραβαει απο δικου της, φυσικο ειναι να μην μπορει να δουλεψει σωστα. και δεν γινετε σε καμια περιπτωση να την κανεις να τραβαει πιο λιγο και να δουλευει οπως πρεπει.αυτα ειναι απο τον κατασκευαστη και δεν αλαζουνε.(το ρευμα που τραβαει ενοω) οποτε οτι λενε αυτοι ειναι μονο για να πουλησουνε.........

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

α! και το βιντεο που ειδα στη σελιδα τους που διχνουνε με το αμπερομετρο να τραβαει πιο λιγο η σησκευη, και αυτο σηγουρα απατη ειναι γιατι παρατηρησε να δεις οτι οταν ζουμερουνε με την καμερα στο αμπερομετρο απανο δεν δηχνουνε ολοκληρη τη συσκευη που τραβαει το ρευμα και σιγουρα καπιο χερακι βαζουνε και γηρναει καπιο κουμπι απο το πλαει της συσκευεις για να τραβαει πιο λιγο η πιο πολλη....

----------


## βαγγέλης

Το συγκεκριμένο δεν το ξέρω αλλά πιστεύω ότι θα κάνει μια οικονομία και αυτό όχι στης τάξεις που λέει 30-45% αλλά γύρω στα 5% να σκεφτείς ότι τελευταία η ΔΕΗ το ξεφτίλισε με τα τιμολόγια που έστειλε και 5% είναι καλά.

----------


## Nemmesis

> Το συγκεκριμένο δεν το ξέρω αλλά πιστεύω ότι θα κάνει μια οικονομία και αυτό όχι στης τάξεις που λέει 30-45% αλλά γύρω στα 5% να σκεφτείς ότι τελευταία η ΔΕΗ το ξεφτίλισε με τα τιμολόγια που έστειλε και 5% είναι καλά.



να ηταν ετσι ωραια... σε εναν φουρνο με καθαρα ωμικη και με συνημιτωνο _Cosφ = 1 οτι και να κανεις παλι τα αντερα του θα καιει... πεταμενα λεφτα ειναι αυτο που θα δωσεις αν το αγορασεις... για οικονομια μπορεις να βαλεις "πρασινες" συσκευες... και στο κατο κατο δεν χρειαζετε σκεψη... αν αυτες οι   μ@λ@κιες... εεεε συσκευες ηθελα να πω κανουν 45% οικονομια τοτε να εισαι συγουρος οτι θα ειχε βουηξει ο τοπος... 
αν εβλεπες ενα προιον (κατι σαν φιλτρο) ας πουμε που εμπενε στο αμαξι και το κανει να καιει 45% λιγοτερο καυσιμο θα το σκεφτωσουν αν ειναι αληθεια?
_

----------


## κώστας στάμου

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΓΙΑ ΤIΣ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣEIΣ ΕΓΩ ΤΟ ΕΧΩ ΠΑΡΑΓΓΕΙΛΗ ΕΙΔΗ 
ΘΑ ΤΟ ΕΧΩ ΣΤΑ ΧΕΡΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΤΗΝ ΤΡΙΤΗ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΟ ΠΑΣΧΑ ,ΕΧΩ ΣΥΝΝΕΝΟΗΘΕΙ ΜΕ EΝΑΝ ΦΙΛΟ ΜΟΥ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΛΟΓΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΑΜΠΕΡΟΤΣΙΜΠΙΔΑ ΜΟΛΙΣ ΕΡΘΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΔΟΚΙΜΑΣΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΣΥΣΚΕΥΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΣΠΙΤΙΟΥ 3 ΩΡΕΣ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΣΥΣΚΕΥΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΡΙΖΑ ΚΑΙ 3 ΩΡΕΣ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΣΥΣΚΕΥΗ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΤΟ ΑΜΠΕΡΟΜΕΤΡΟ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΔΕΝ ΑΠΟΔΕΙΚΝΥΕΙ ΠΩΣ ΚΑΝΕΙ Η ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΗ ΣΥΣΚΕΥΗ ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΙΑ.
ΘΑ ΣΑΣ ΠΩ ΝΕΑ ΤΗΝ ΤΡΙΤΗ.
ΕΣΤΩ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ 15% ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΗΜΕΝΟ ΘΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΑΛΛΙΩΣ ............ :Cursing: 
AN KAI ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΟ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΟ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΗΜΑ LEDMEGASTORE.GR 2 ΦΟΡΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΩ ΑΓΟΡΑΣΕΙ ΤΑΙΝΙΑ LED KAI ΣΠΟΤΑΚΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΒΓΕΙ ΚΑΛΑ.

----------


## sv9cvk

To συγκεκριμενο δεν μπορει να ειναι τιποτε αλλο απο μερικοι πυκνωτες μεσα στην συσκευη για την διορθωση του cosφ .
Σε μερικες περιπτωσεις οταν ειναι το φορτιο επαγωγικο (πχ φθοριου χωρις πυκνωτη , μοτερ ,μετασχηματιστες ) τοτε η εξοικονομηση ειναι πραγματικα εως 45% σε συναρτηση φυσικα ποσες ειναι αυτες οι συσκευες ποσο το συνημητονο  και ποσο μπορει να το διορθωσει η "μαγικη "αυτη  συσκευη.
Αν τα φορτια ειναι ωμικα δεν θα δουμε σχεδον καμια μεταβολη και ισως το αποτελεσμα να ειναι αντιθετο απο το αναμενομενο :Sad:  :Sad: 
Οταν το παρεις κανε του μια "εγχειριση" και πες μας τι ειδες :Crying: 
Αντε καλο Πασχα και καλα να περασετε ολοι
Χρηστος :Cool:

----------


## nikkos

θα συμφωνήσω με τους περισσότερους συμφορουμίτες. Οι περισσότερες οικιακές συσκευές έχουν περίπου cosφ=1 με πολύ λίγε εξαιρέσεις. Αν φροντίζεις λίγο και από μόνος σου και αγοράζεις συσκευές ενεργειακής τάξης Α και ηλεκτρονικούς λαμπτήρες, δε θα δεις μεγάλη διαφορά με αυτή τη συσκευή, μη σου πω ότι δε θα δεις και καθόλου διαφορά  :Smile:

----------


## lastid

Κοντά είναι η Τρίτη. Θα δείξει....
Κώστα, αν μπορείς σύνδεσέ το σε διαφορετικές συσκευές και πες μας τί βρήκες.
Κανένα βαττόμετρο κανείς εκεί κοντά? (Πού ακριβώς αλήθεια στην Αθήνα?)

----------


## electrifier

Αρκεί να μην μπερδεύουμε τις φράσεις "εξοικονόμηση ενέργειας" κι "εξοικονόμηση χρημάτων" από το λογαριασμό της ΔΕΗ.

Αλήθεια, δεν είναι παράνομο να πειράζεις το συνημίτονο?

(εν τω μεταξύ στη σελίδα λέει πολλές κοτσάνες)

----------


## sv9cvk

> Αρκεί να μην μπερδεύουμε τις φράσεις "εξοικονόμηση ενέργειας" κι "εξοικονόμηση χρημάτων" από το λογαριασμό της ΔΕΗ.
> 
> Αλήθεια, δεν είναι παράνομο να πειράζεις το συνημίτονο?
> 
> (εν τω μεταξύ στη σελίδα λέει πολλές κοτσάνες)



Οχι φιλε μου ,και μαλιστα, σε μεγαλες παροχες (Μεση ταση )ειναι επιβεβλημενο να υπαρχει διορθωση συνημιτονου .
Αλλα πιο απλα ,σκεψου πχ σε ενα φωτιστικο φθοριου (το πιο απλο παραδειγμα) που εχει εναν πυκνωτη παραλληλα με τα 220V ,τον εχει (και πρεπει να τον εχει)για αυτον τον λογο :για να διορθωσει το συνημητονο του ,το οποιο δεν το πειραζεις ! αλλα το διορθωνεις, ποιο σωστα :Wink: 
Γεια χαρα :Closedeyes: 
Α!!!Στην συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση, εξοικονομηση ενεργειας και χρηματων, με σωστες προυποθεσεις ,ειναι το ιδιο! και για αυτο η ΔΕΗ απο την No 3 παροχη και πανω, σου μετραει τον συντελεστη και κατω απο ενα οριο πληρωνεις προστιμο!!!!!

----------


## H3

> Αρκεί να μην μπερδεύουμε τις φράσεις "εξοικονόμηση ενέργειας" κι "εξοικονόμηση χρημάτων" από το λογαριασμό της ΔΕΗ.
> 
> Αλήθεια, δεν είναι παράνομο να πειράζεις το συνημίτονο?
> 
> (εν τω μεταξύ στη σελίδα λέει πολλές κοτσάνες)




Καλο πασχα σε ολους 

Αυτα λεει για το προιον η ιστοσελιδα

 "Συσκευή βελτίωσης του συνημιτόνου
Το προϊόν μας χρησιμοποιεί την τελευταία λέξη της τεχνολογίας για να παρακολουθεί και να βελτιώνει τον παράγοντα ηλεκτρισμού της οικίας σας, του γραφείου σας ή οποιασδήποτε ηλεκτρικής συσκευής.

Το προϊόν μας μειώνει την κατανάλωση ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος με το να αποθηκεύει στους πυκνωτές του την ενέργεια η οποία χάνεται (watts) από τις ηλεκτρικές σας συσκευές. Αμέσως επαναδιοχετεύει την αποθηκευμένη ενέργεια στα κυκλώματα του χώρου στο οποίο είναι συνδεδεμένο με αποτέλεσμα να χρησιμοποιείτε όλο αυτό το ρεύμα που θα χάνατε. Η σκέψη μας είναι απλή. Εφόσον πληρώνεται για ηλεκτρική ενέργεια, γιατί να πληρώνετε και να μην μπορείτε να την ξαναχρησιμοποιήσετε? Φανταστείτε την διαδικασία ως ανακύκλωση ενέργειας.

Επίσης, λειτουργεί ως σταθεροποιητής ενέργειας με το να αποθηκεύει μέχρι και 10 δευτερόλεπτα ενέργειας και να διοχετεύει αυτή την ενέργεια ως συνεχές τάση κατα τις διακοπές ρεύματος. Αυτό ισοδυναμεί με αύξηση του μέσου όρου ζωής των συσκευών σας. "




Εχουν πολυ γελιο οι ανθρωποι,Ειναι γνωστο οτι ολλες οι μεγαλες καταλανωσεις σε ενα σπιτι (θερμοσιφωνας ,κουζινα,σιδερο,αντισταση του πλυντηριου ,λαμπες πυρακτωσεως  ) εχουν φ=1,οποτε δεν χρειαζεται διορθωση τιποτα ,τωρα ολλες οι υπολοιπες  δεν εχουν φ=1 αλλα και εμεις να το κανουμε ισο με ενα δεν θα κερδισουμε τιποτα ,μπορει να δουμε λιγο λιγοτερο ρευμα σε μια συσκευη ,και να μειωσουμε ελαχιστα την αεργο ισχυ που τραβαμε, αλλα ο μετρητης που εχουμε δεν την μετρα ετσι και αλλιως (Μιλαμε για τους κλασικους μηχανικους μετρητες με δισκο που εχουν μεσα πηνια ,και οχι για ηλεκτρονικους ,η λυση ειναι αντικατασταση με λαμπες οικονομιας ,και η  αγορα αποδοτικων συσκευων ,αυτο ισχυει ιδαιτερα για τα κλιματιστηκα (επωνυμα φυσικα )
Εκτος αυτου οι περισσοτερες συσκευες σημερα εχουν ενσωματωμενα κυκλωματα διαρθωσης του
Φ οποτε μαλλον ειναι περιττο,

----------


## electrifier

*@sv9cvk*
ΟΚ, ευχαριστώ για τον κόπο της διευκρίνησης περί διόρθωσης διότι είχα ακούσει διάφορα.  :Smile: 





> Ειναι γνωστο οτι *ολλες οι μεγαλες καταλανωσεις σε ενα σπιτι (θερμοσιφωνας ,κουζινα,σιδερο,αντισταση του πλυντηριου ,λαμπες πυρακτωσεως  ) εχουν φ=1*,οποτε δεν χρειαζεται διορθωση τιποτα
> (...)Εκτος αυτου οι περισσοτερες συσκευες σημερα εχουν ενσωματωμενα κυκλωματα διαρθωσης του Φ οποτε μαλλον ειναι περιττο,



Αυτό ακριβώς ήταν το επόμενο που θα έλεγα, πως οι συσκευές μεγάλης κατανάλωσης δεν επηρεάζονται από κάτι τέτοιο, Συνεπώς για να το πάρουμε λίγο αριθμητικά, αν υποθέσουμε πως όντως επηρεάζει σε ένα ποσοστό πχ 15% κάποιες μικροσυσκευές (λέμε τώρα), τότε αν η ίδια η συσκευή διόρθωσης συνφ κοστίζει καμιά 80Ε, σε πόσα χρόνια αναμένεται να βγάλει τα λεφτά της σε kWh?  :Tongue:

----------


## kourtidisp

φιλε απο τις ακολουθες 2 περιπτωσεις ποτε γραφει το κοντερ της ΔΕΗ περισσοτερο οταν
α. ενα ηλεκτρικο σωμα 2500KW;

β. ενα κλιματιστικο (air con) 2500KW;

σκεψου λοιπον τωρα το κολοκυθι αυτο αραγε διορθωνει η χαλαει το συνφ;
κατα ποσο ειναι ικανο ενα τετοιο πραγμα με μεγεθος ενος pack να επηρεασει μια εγκατασταση;Μαλλον στο video μιλαμε για ενα ανωνυμο επαγωγικο-χωρητικο φορτιο που φυσικα δεν μας λεει τι ειναι και το πειραμα μπορει να εγινε αποκλειστικα και μονο με αυτην την καταναλωση σε ολο το εργαστηριο.Τι ειναι αυτο που τραβαει 6Α και μετα 3Α ετσι απλα, μαλλον απατη μυριζομαι.

----------


## oscarel

Κύριοι, μετά απο μία προσεκτική ανάγνωση στην ιστοσελίδα του προϊόντος,  η συγκεκριμένη συσκευή δεν διαθέτει δήλωση συμμόρφωσης CE. Έχει μία παραπλανητική σήμανση με την ένδειξη EC δηλαδή ένα σήμα μή αναγνωρίσιμο στην ΕΕ. Υπό κανονικές συνθήκες δεν θα έπρεπε κάν, να κυκλοφορεί στην Ελληνική αγορά. Ανδρέας

----------


## κώστας στάμου

Παιδιά ευχαριστώ για της απαντήσης που μου δώσατε .
Η συσκευή έχει  ce αν δεν είχε δεν θα την αγόραζα είναι το πρώτο πράγμα που κοιτάζω
  πριν αγοράσω ένα _προϊόν_

*
Ποιότητα κατασκευής* Το προϊόν μας έρχετε με πιστοποίηση CE.


θα ήθελα να μου πει κάποιος αν ξέρει ένα τρόπο να τη δοκιμάσω
καλύτερα.
Ευχαρηστώ

----------


## H3

> Παιδιά ευχαριστώ για της απαντήσης που μου δώσατε .
> Η συσκευή έχει  ce αν δεν είχε δεν θα την αγόραζα είναι το πρώτο πράγμα που κοιτάζω
>   πριν αγοράσω ένα _προϊόν_
> 
> *
> Ποιότητα κατασκευής* Το προϊόν μας έρχετε με πιστοποίηση CE.
> 
> 
> θα ήθελα να μου πει κάποιος αν ξέρει ένα τρόπο να τη δοκιμάσω
> ...




Καλημερα ,Χριστος Ανεστη

Ο μονος τροπος να δοκιμαστει αυτη η συσκευη ειναι μονο με συσκευη μετρησης της καταλανωσης  (Watts ) και ΟΧΙ   με Αμπερομετρο ,αυτο ειναι λαθος οταν τα φορτια που μετραμε δεν ειναι καθαρα ωμικα ,γιατι οι καμπυλες της τασης και του ρευματος δεν ειναι σε συνχρονισμο σε αυτα τα φορτια ,δηλαδη οταν η ταση ειναι μεγιστη ,το ρευμα που διαρεει την συσκευη  δεν ειναι μεγιστο ,και αντιθετα οταν το ρευμα ειναι το μεγιστο ,η ταση δεν ειναι στο μεγιστο, και επειδη   η ισχυς   P= I x V για να εχουμε την ισχυ μια συσκευης μια δεδομενη στιγμη πρεπει να γνωριζουμε και την ταση  εκεινη ακριβως την στιγμη και οχι μονο την ενταση της.Εδω θα πρεπει να τονιστει οτι οι μετρητες της ΔΕΗ μετρουν καταναλωση σε Watts ανα ωρα  και οχι VA (Volt Ampere).
Το εγραψα οσο πιο απλα μπορουσα

----------


## antonis

Πολυ ακριβο δεν το εχει ο τυπος?

----------


## H3

> Πολυ ακριβο δεν το εχει ο τυπος?




Οχι μονο ακριβο πανακριβο, βαζω στοιχημα οτι εχει μεσα κανα 2 πυκνωτες 4-5uF/380V , και ειναι και made in CHINA.

----------


## sv9cvk

> Οχι μονο ακριβο πανακριβο, βαζω στοιχημα οτι εχει μεσα κανα 2 πυκνωτες 4-5uF/380V , και ειναι και made in CHINA.



Ετσι ακριβως πρεπει να ειναι δεν μπορει να ειναι αλλιως
Για μενα η διαφημηση ειναι εντελως παραπλανητικη και απαραδεκτη!!!!

----------


## Panoss

Ε όχι και CHINA!! Αν ήταν CHINA θα ήταν και πολύ χάι-εντ!!
Για  KATO PETRALONA το κόβω!
Μου θυμίζει το άλλο με την εξοικονόμηση καυσίμου.... :W00t:

----------


## jeik

*<<<- Τα οφέλη*



Συστηματική εξοικονόμηση ενέργειας 
Αμεση χρηματική οικονομία 
Μείωση λογαριασμών ρεύματος μέχρι και 45% 
Μεγαλύτερη διάρκεια ζωής των ηλεκτρικών συσκευών σας 
Λιγότερη παραγωγή θερμότητας σε συσκευές με αποτέλεσμα την αύξηση του ορίου ζωής τους 
Αριστη επένδυση των χρημάτων σας απο την στιγμή που με το που το βάζετε στην πρίζα, κάνετε απόσβεση. 
Φιλικό προς το περιβάλλον 
Μειώνει τις άσκοπες σπατάλες ενέργειας με το να τις εκμεταλευεται 
Ευκολο στην χρήση, χωρίς έξοδα συντήρησης 
Σταθεροποιεί το ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα 
*Προστασία απο βραχυκυκλώματα  .* 
*Βελτιώνει τον παράγοντα ισχύος των ηλεκτρικών συσκευών*  :W00t: 
Γερμανικής τεχνολογίας 
Το προϊόν συνοδεύεται με δίμηνη γραπτή εγγύηση αποτελεσματικότητας, δηλαδή σε περίπτωση που δεν είστε ευχαριστημένοι , παίρνετε τα χρήματά σας πίσω, εγγυημένα!>>>>


Αν  και   δεν  ειμαι  ηλεκτρολογος , κι  εμενα  μουφα  μου  φαινεται, ειδικα  η  διατυπωση  καποιων  φρασεων  ειναι  απαραδεκτη.

Αλλά  δινει  εγγυηση , με  επιστροφη , σωστος.

----------


## gsmaster

Εγγύηση αποτελεσματικότητας 2 μήνες. 

*1ον*. Απ όσο ξέρω όλες οι ηλεκτρονικές συσκευες πρέπει να έχουν τουλάχιστον ένα χρόνο εγγύηση (ισως και παραπάνω δεν είμαι σίγουρος)

*2ον*. Ως γνωστόν ο λογαριασμος της ΔΕΗ έρχεται κάθε 2 μήνες, αλλά η μέτρηση γίνεται κάθε 4 μήνες. Δηλαδή μέχρι να έρθει ο εκκαθαριστικός και να δούμε την διαφορά στο λογαριασμό θα έχει περάσει η δίμηνη εγγύηση αποτελεσματικότητας.

*3ον*. Έστω ότι κάνει κάποια δουλειά. Δεν μπορεί εγώ να πάρω ένα τέτοιο μαραφέτι να το βάλω στο σπίτι μου των 30 τετραγωνικών και να κάνει δουλειά, και να το βάλω και σε ένα μαγαζί με μερικά kW καταναλώσεις, λάμπες ψυγεία φούρνους κτλ και να κάνει και εκεί δουλειά. Μέχρι πόσα kW "δουλεύει" το μαραφέτι σας κύριε? Μάλλον μας δουλεύετε "κύριε"


ΥΓ. Μου θυμιζει τον άλλον με τον ανιχνευτή πολύτιμων υλικών.....

----------


## antonis

το συγκεκριμενο προιον ειναι μεχρι 10kw.Μια λογικη τιμη πωλησης επειδη γνωριζω την τιμη αγορας και εχω ασχοληθει με το προιον πιστευω οτι ειναι γυρω στα 25 ευρω αντε 30. Η τιμη για εμενα ειναι καπως να πω κακη αλλα οποιος θελει πουλαει οσο θελει ο καταναλωτης ειναι απολυτα υπευθυνος για την τιμη αγορας προιοντος.

----------


## H3

> Εγγύηση αποτελεσματικότητας 2 μήνες. 
> 
> *1ον*. Απ όσο ξέρω όλες οι ηλεκτρονικές συσκευες πρέπει να έχουν τουλάχιστον ένα χρόνο εγγύηση (ισως και παραπάνω δεν είμαι σίγουρος)
> 
> *2ον*. Ως γνωστόν ο λογαριασμος της ΔΕΗ έρχεται κάθε 2 μήνες, αλλά η μέτρηση γίνεται κάθε 4 μήνες. Δηλαδή μέχρι να έρθει ο εκκαθαριστικός και να δούμε την διαφορά στο λογαριασμό θα έχει περάσει η δίμηνη εγγύηση αποτελεσματικότητας.
> 
> *3ον*. Έστω ότι κάνει κάποια δουλειά. Δεν μπορεί εγώ να πάρω ένα τέτοιο μαραφέτι να το βάλω στο σπίτι μου των 30 τετραγωνικών και να κάνει δουλειά, και να το βάλω και σε ένα μαγαζί με μερικά kW καταναλώσεις, λάμπες ψυγεία φούρνους κτλ και να κάνει και εκεί δουλειά. Μέχρι πόσα kW "δουλεύει" το μαραφέτι σας κύριε? Μάλλον μας δουλεύετε "κύριε"
> 
> 
> ΥΓ. Μου θυμιζει τον άλλον με τον ανιχνευτή πολύτιμων υλικών.....




Καλημερα ,αυτα λεει ο οργανισμος ENERGY STAR για αυτες τις συσκευες 
http://energystar.custhelp.com/cgi-b...ted=1204908170

εν συντομια : Αερας κοπανιστος για τους απλους οικιακους χρηστες που χρεωνονται με Kw/h και οχι με KVA και KVAR

----------


## κώστας στάμου

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΣΑΣ.
ΚΑΤΑΡΧΗΝ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗΣ ΣΑΣ.
Η ΣΥΣΚΕΥΗ ΓΡΑΦΕΙ ΠΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΙΑ 19000WATT
ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΠΩ ΟΤΙ ΔΟΚΙΜΑΣΑ ΤΗ ΣΥΣΚΕΥΗ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑΤΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΑ ΕΞΗΣ
ΓΙΑ 2 ΩΡΕΣ ΕΙΧΑ ΑΝΑΨΕΙ 
2 ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΣΤΕΣ ΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΟΘΟΝΕΣ ΚΛΕΙΣΤΕΣ,
1 ΣΟΜΠΑ ΑΛΟΓΟΝΟΥ ΜΕ ΤΙΣ 3 ΑΝΤΙΣΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΑΝΟΙΧΤΕΣ 1200WATT,
ΚΑΙ 4 ΛΑΜΠΤΗΡΕΣ ΦΘΩΡΙΟΥ Χ36WATT = 138WATT
ΤΟ ΡΟΛΟΙ ΤΗΣ ΔΕΗ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΣΥΣΚΕΥΗ ΕΙΧΕ ΕΝΔΕΙΞΗ (35168 6)
ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ 2 ΩΡΕΣ ΕΙΧΕ ΓΡΑΨΕΙ                         (35172 2) +36
ΤΟ ΡΟΛΟΙ ΤΗΣ ΔΕΗ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΣΥΣΚΕΥΗ ΕΙΧΕ ΕΝΔΕΙΞΗ (35172 2)
ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ 2 ΩΡΕΣ ΕΙΧΕ ΓΡΑΨΕΙ                     (35175 2) +30
ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΝΩ ΛΑΘΟΣ ΜΕ ΤΗΣ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΕΣ ΣΥΣΚΕΥΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΛΑΜΠΤΗΡΕΣ 
Η ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΙΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΥΡΩ ΣΤΟ 12-13%
ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΩ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ ΣΑΣ.

----------


## H3

> ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΣΑΣ.
> ΚΑΤΑΡΧΗΝ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗΣ ΣΑΣ.
> Η ΣΥΣΚΕΥΗ ΓΡΑΦΕΙ ΠΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΙΑ 19000WATT
> ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΠΩ ΟΤΙ ΔΟΚΙΜΑΣΑ ΤΗ ΣΥΣΚΕΥΗ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑΤΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΑ ΕΞΗΣ
> ΓΙΑ 2 ΩΡΕΣ ΕΙΧΑ ΑΝΑΨΕΙ 
> 2 ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΣΤΕΣ ΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΟΘΟΝΕΣ ΚΛΕΙΣΤΕΣ,
> 1 ΣΟΜΠΑ ΑΛΟΓΟΝΟΥ ΜΕ ΤΙΣ 3 ΑΝΤΙΣΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΑΝΟΙΧΤΕΣ 1200WATT,
> ΚΑΙ 4 ΛΑΜΠΤΗΡΕΣ ΦΘΩΡΙΟΥ Χ36WATT = 138WATT
> ΤΟ ΡΟΛΟΙ ΤΗΣ ΔΕΗ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΣΥΣΚΕΥΗ ΕΙΧΕ ΕΝΔΕΙΞΗ (35168 6)
> ...




Οι συσκευες διορθωσης φ δεν βαθμολογουνται με Watts ,οταν εχουμε διορθωση φ εχουμε να κανουμε με Κvar (ετσι λεγεται η αεργος ισχυς )
Η συσκευη δεν εχει καμια επιδραση σε ωμικα φορτια γιατι εχουν Φ=1 (Δεν χρειαζονται διωρθωση ,κατι που λει οτι κανει αυτη η συσκευη )
αρα λοιπον βγαζουμε εξω τα 1,2kw x 2 ωρες =2,4 kw/H (Σομπα αλλογονου)
Μας μενει λοιπον αλλο ενα 3,6 kw/h-2,4/kw/h =1,2 kw/h ,δηλαδη 2 υπολογιστες σε αναμονη χωρις οθονες και 4 λαμπες φθοριου  (συνολικης ισχυως 138 watts) εχουν καταλανωση 600 watts !! ,Θεωρω αυτην την καταλανωση υπερβολικη
και εχω την εντυπωση οτι υπηρχε και αλλο φορτιο ,εκτος αυτου τα τροφοδοτικα switching των υπολογιστων δεν εχουν επαγωγικη συμπεριφορα και η διορθωση του συντελεστη ισχυος δεν γινεται με πυκνωτες παραλληλα , που περιεχει αυτη η συσκευη ,αλλα με κυκλωματα PFC.
Στο δευτερο δε test αυτη η καταλανωση υπολογιστων + λαμπας φθωριου  εχει πεσει στο μισο !! Απο 600 watts σε 300 watts !!
Απο που εγινε αυτο ; 
Το θεμα της διορθωσης του φ ,η αεργος ισχυς ειναι  γνωστα ηδη απο την δεκαετια του 20 
και εχουν τελειως κατανοηθει και  αναληθει ,Τετοιες συσκευες χρησιμοποιουνται εδω και δεκαετιες στην βιομηχανια ,εκει το φ παρακολουθηται με μετρητες και πρεπει να ειναι εντος οριων γιατι αλλιως υπαρχει εξτρα χρεωση (μονο στις βιομηχανιες )

----------


## jeik

φιλε μου εδω θα ειμαστε , αφου το αγορασες , μετα απο καποιο διαστημα , βλεπεις και τους λογαριασμους , και μας ξαναλες τα αποτελεσματα σε ευρω .
Αν κανει δουλεια θα το παρω κι εγω .

----------


## jim.ni

> Καλησπέρα σας,
> 
> Bρήκα στο παρακάτω e-shop
> www.ledmegastore.gr 
> 
> μια συσκευή εξοικονόμησης ενέργειας η οποία λέει πως κάνει οικονομία έως 45% στο ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα της ΔΕΗ μπορεί να μου πει κάποιος εάν είναι εφικτό έστω ας κάνει και 15-20% η είναι μπαρούφα και θα μας πάρουν τα φράγκα τσάμπα
> Eάν το έχει δοκιμάσει κανένας η ξέρει τίποτα ας μου πει.
> Eυχαριστώ



και από άλλο θέμα:





> *LED SPOT 48 LED 200LUMENS* *ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ σποτάκια led 3watt 200lumens* 
> Έχω βρεί ένα ελληνικό e-shop που πρέπει να βρίσκεται στη Σάμο και  έχει led σποτάκια, *3watt με 12.90 το ένα η απόδοσή του είναι 200lumens και έχει 48led α**πίστευτα δυνατός καθαρός φωτισμός μόνο 3watt* .Επίσης έχει και 1.3watt με 24led με απόδοση 100lumens με 6.90 και 1.3watt 24led με 50lumens 4.60
> Εγώ αυτά που δοκίμασα ειναι τα 3watt 200lumens white, και 5 μέτρα αδιάβροχη ταινία led warm white που την έβαλα για κρυφό φωτισμό, 4.4watt το μέτρο πολλή καλή.
> Τα προτείνω ανεπιφύλακτα.Α έχουν και 50.000 ώρες λειτουργίας
> *www.stamatakischristos.gr*



τώρα μπορείτε να συγκρίνετε τις δύο διευθύνσεις:
www.ledmegastore.gr
*www.stamatakischristos.gr

καταλάβατε τώρα από που προκύπτει η οικονομία 12-13% ??
*

----------


## jeik

Eννοεις  οτι  καποιος  προσπαθει  να  κανει  διαφημηση ?

----------


## electrifier

Μπράβο Δημήτρη για την παρατηρητικότητά σου!

----------


## HFProject

Μπράβο !!!  :Applause:

----------


## κώστας στάμου

ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ELECTRIFIER Η ΦΑΝΤΑΣΙΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟ ΤΗΣ ΤΟ ΜΕΓΑΛΕΙΟ ΡΕ ΠΩΣ ΒΡΙΣΚΕΣΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ e-shop ΞΑΦΝΙΚΑ Α ΑΜΑ ΘΕΣ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΝΟ ΚΑΙ ΕΚΠΤΩΣΗ 50% ΤΗ 5% ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ,ΑΛΛΑ ΟΧΙ ΣΤΟ LEDMEGASTORE  H  STAMATAKISCHRISTOS  ΑΛΛΑ ΣΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΗΜΑ ΕΠΙΠΛΩΝ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΩ ΣΤΗ ΚΥΨΕΛΗ ΤΕΛΟΣ ΠΑΝΤΩΝ 
  ΕKANA KAI ΔΕΥΤΕΡΗ ΔΟΚΙΜΗ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑΤΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΑ ΕΞΗΣ
  ΑΦΙΣΑ ΑΝΟΙΧΤΕΣ  10 ΛΑΜΠΕΣ ΦΘΟΡΙΟΥ 36 Χ 10WATT =360WATT
  ΓΙΑ ΜΙΣΗ ΩΡΑ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΤΗ ΣΥΣΚΕΥΗ ΚΑΙ Ο ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΟ ΨΗΦΙΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΡΟΛΟΙ ΤΗΣ ΔΕΗ ΜΕΤΑΚΙΝΗΘΗΚΕ 3  ΜΟΝΑΔΕΣ  
  ΕΚΑΝΑ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΓΙΑ ΜΙΣΗ ΩΡΑ ΜΕ ΤΗ ΣΥΣΚΕΥΗ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΡΟΛΟΙ ΤΗΣ ΔΕΗ ΜΕΤΑΚΙΝΗΘΗΚΕ 3.5 ΜΟΝΑΔΕΣ ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΕΚΑΨΕ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΟ.
  ΜΕΤΑ ΔΙΑΠΙΣΤΩΣΑ ΠΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΗΣ 2 ΔΟΚΙΜΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΗ ΠΡΩΤΗ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΧΑ ΕΞΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΗΣΗ 12-13% ΚΑΙ ΣΤΗ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΗ ΠΟΥ ΕΚΑΨΕ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ ΜΕ ΤΗ ΣΥΣΚΕΥΗ ΕΙΧΑ ΣΤΗ ΠΡΙΖΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΨΥΚΤΗ ΝΕΡΟΥ ΑΥΤΟΝ ΜΕ ΤΗ ΜΠΟΥΚΑΛΑ 20 ΛΙΤΡΩΝ ΑΠΟ ΠΑΝΩ ,ΚΑΙ ΛΕΩ ΤΩΡΑ ΕΓΩ ΜΗΠΩΣ ΣΤΗ ΠΡΩΤΗ ΔΟΚΙΜΗ ΠΟΥ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΜΕ ΤΗ ΣΥΣΚΕΥΗ ΕΠΑΝΩ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΕ ΔΟΥΛΕΨΕΙ Ο ΨΥΧΤΗΣ ΝΕΡΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΒΓΑΛΑ ΤΗ ΣΥΣΚΕΥΗ ΕΤΥΧΕ ΝΑ ΑΝΟΙΞΕΙ  Ο ΘΕΡΜΟΣΤΑΤΗΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΚΡΥΩΣΕΙ ΤΟ ΝΕΡΟ ?
  ΤΕΛΟΣ ΠΑΝΤΩΝ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΣΑΣ ΖΑΛΙΣΑ ΕΧΩ ΔΩΣΕΙ ΤΗ ΣΥΣΚΕΥΗ ΤΩΡΑ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΦΙΛΟ ΜΟΥ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΛΟΓΟ ΝΑ ΤΗ ΔΟΚΙΜΑΣΕΙ ΕΚΕΙΝΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΙ ΟΠΟΤΕ ΤΑ ΞΑΝΑΛΕΜΕ

----------


## electrifier

Έλα στη θέση του Δημήτρη, εμένα και όποιου άλλου σκέφτηκε το ίδιο και πες μου:
ήταν πιθανότερο να είμαστε φαντασμένοι ή μήπως να είναι περίεργο το γεγονός πως σε δύο διαφορετικά σημεία κολλάς δύο συνδέσμους που οδηγούν σε διαδικτυακές βιτρίνες καταστημάτων του ίδιου ανθρώπου? Είναι σύμπτωση, παραδέξου το...
 :Rolleyes: 

(θα κάνω edit στο παραπάνω για καλό και για κακό.)

----------


## H3

> ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ELECTRIFIER Η ΦΑΝΤΑΣΙΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟ ΤΗΣ ΤΟ ΜΕΓΑΛΕΙΟ ΡΕ ΠΩΣ ΒΡΙΣΚΕΣΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ e-shop ΞΑΦΝΙΚΑ Α ΑΜΑ ΘΕΣ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΝΟ ΚΑΙ ΕΚΠΤΩΣΗ 50% ΤΗ 5% ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ,ΑΛΛΑ ΟΧΙ ΣΤΟ LEDMEGASTORE  H  STAMATAKISCHRISTOS  ΑΛΛΑ ΣΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΗΜΑ ΕΠΙΠΛΩΝ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΩ ΣΤΗ ΚΥΨΕΛΗ ΤΕΛΟΣ ΠΑΝΤΩΝ 
>   ΕKANA KAI ΔΕΥΤΕΡΗ ΔΟΚΙΜΗ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑΤΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΑ ΕΞΗΣ
>   ΑΦΙΣΑ ΑΝΟΙΧΤΕΣ  10 ΛΑΜΠΕΣ ΦΘΟΡΙΟΥ 36 Χ 10WATT =360WATT
>   ΓΙΑ ΜΙΣΗ ΩΡΑ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΤΗ ΣΥΣΚΕΥΗ ΚΑΙ Ο ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΟ ΨΗΦΙΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΡΟΛΟΙ ΤΗΣ ΔΕΗ ΜΕΤΑΚΙΝΗΘΗΚΕ 3  ΜΟΝΑΔΕΣ  
>   ΕΚΑΝΑ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΓΙΑ ΜΙΣΗ ΩΡΑ ΜΕ ΤΗ ΣΥΣΚΕΥΗ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΡΟΛΟΙ ΤΗΣ ΔΕΗ ΜΕΤΑΚΙΝΗΘΗΚΕ 3.5 ΜΟΝΑΔΕΣ ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΕΚΑΨΕ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΟ.
>   ΜΕΤΑ ΔΙΑΠΙΣΤΩΣΑ ΠΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΗΣ 2 ΔΟΚΙΜΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΗ ΠΡΩΤΗ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΧΑ ΕΞΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΗΣΗ 12-13% ΚΑΙ ΣΤΗ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΗ ΠΟΥ ΕΚΑΨΕ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ ΜΕ ΤΗ ΣΥΣΚΕΥΗ ΕΙΧΑ ΣΤΗ ΠΡΙΖΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΨΥΚΤΗ ΝΕΡΟΥ ΑΥΤΟΝ ΜΕ ΤΗ ΜΠΟΥΚΑΛΑ 20 ΛΙΤΡΩΝ ΑΠΟ ΠΑΝΩ ,ΚΑΙ ΛΕΩ ΤΩΡΑ ΕΓΩ ΜΗΠΩΣ ΣΤΗ ΠΡΩΤΗ ΔΟΚΙΜΗ ΠΟΥ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΜΕ ΤΗ ΣΥΣΚΕΥΗ ΕΠΑΝΩ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΕ ΔΟΥΛΕΨΕΙ Ο ΨΥΧΤΗΣ ΝΕΡΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΒΓΑΛΑ ΤΗ ΣΥΣΚΕΥΗ ΕΤΥΧΕ ΝΑ ΑΝΟΙΞΕΙ  Ο ΘΕΡΜΟΣΤΑΤΗΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΚΡΥΩΣΕΙ ΤΟ ΝΕΡΟ ?
>   ΤΕΛΟΣ ΠΑΝΤΩΝ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΣΑΣ ΖΑΛΙΣΑ ΕΧΩ ΔΩΣΕΙ ΤΗ ΣΥΣΚΕΥΗ ΤΩΡΑ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΦΙΛΟ ΜΟΥ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΛΟΓΟ ΝΑ ΤΗ ΔΟΚΙΜΑΣΕΙ ΕΚΕΙΝΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΙ ΟΠΟΤΕ ΤΑ ΞΑΝΑΛΕΜΕ



παλι οι καταλανωσεις που μετραει το ρολοι σε σχεση με αυτα που λες οτι εχεις ανοικτα δεν συμφωνουν 
360 watts x 0,5 h κανει 0,180 kwH ,εσυ μετρας 0,3 kwH  ,και μετα 0,35 kwH
Τσαμπα προσπαθεις ,αυτα τα μαραφετια δεν κανουν σχεδον τιποτα , Η  Αμερικη μια φορα ανακαλυφθηκε και δεν γινεται  να ανακαλυφθει ξανα 
θα σου προτεινα δε να το ανοιξεις και να μας στειλεις μια φωτο ,γιατι εχω την εντυπωση οτι θα πεσει γελιο

----------


## κώστας στάμου

ΦΙΛΕ ELECTRIFIER ΕΝΤΑΞΕΙ ΔΙΚΙΟ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΑΠΛΩΣ ΠΡΙΝ ΚΑΤΙ ΜΗΝΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΧΑ ΑΓΟΡΑΣΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ LEDMEGASTORE ΚΑΤΙ ΣΠΟΤΑΚΙΑ 3 WATT ΜΕ 48LED ΕΙΧΑ ΕΝΘΟΥΣΙΑΣΤΕΙ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΙΧΑ ΑΓΟΡΑΣΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΕΞΩΤΕΡΙΚΟ ΜΕ 48LED KAI ΕΒΓΑΖΑΝ ΤΗΝ ΜΙΣΗ ΦΩΤΕΙΝΟΤΗΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΦΑΝΗΚΕ ΠΟΛΥ ΠΕΡΙΕΡΓΟ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΑΓΟΡΑΣΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ. 
ΤΩΡΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΗ ΣΥΣΚΕΥΗ ΜΟΛΙΣ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΙ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑΤΑ Ο ΦΙΛΟΣ ΜΟΥ Ο ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΛΟΓΟΣ ΘΑ ΣΑΣ ΠΩ.

----------


## jeik

Εγω  πιστευω οτι  κατι  θα  φτιαχνει  αυτο  , αν  μη  τι  αλλο  ισως  να  συμπληρωνει  καποιες  συσκευες  που  υστερουν  σε  καλο  πυκνωτη  κλπ  στο  κυκλωμα  τους .
Παντως , χωρις  υπονοουμενα  περι  σκαρτου  εργαλειου , θα  ηταν  ενδιαφερων , απο  τεχνικης  πλευρας , το  εσωτερικο  αυτης  της  συσκευης.

----------


## H3

> Εγω  πιστευω οτι  κατι  θα  φτιαχνει  αυτο  , αν  μη  τι  αλλο  ισως  να  συμπληρωνει  καποιες  συσκευες  που  υστερουν  σε  καλο  πυκνωτη  κλπ  στο  κυκλωμα  τους .
> Παντως , χωρις  υπονοουμενα  περι  σκαρτου  εργαλειου , θα  ηταν  ενδιαφερων , απο  τεχνικης  πλευρας , το  εσωτερικο  αυτης  της  συσκευης.



μπορεις να δεις εδω τι περιεχουν αυτες οι συσκευες (οι σοβαρες που μπαινουν σε βιομηχανιες )     http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Pfcunit.jpg

----------


## κώστας στάμου

ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΗΣΑ ΧΘΕΣ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΑΝΟΙΞΩ  ΑΛΛΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ 2 ΚΟΜΜΑΤΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ  ΦΙΞ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΒΙΔΑ ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ .
ΑΝ ΔΩ ΠΩΣ ΔΕ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΕΞΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΗΣΗ ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑΣ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΑΝΟΙΞΩ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΣΑΣ ΣΤΕΙΛΩ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ ΕΣΩΤΕΡΙΚΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΝΑ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΕΥΤΩ ΠΡΩΤΑ ΝΑ ΜΗ ΤΟ ΣΠΑΣΩ ΤΣΑΜΠΑ  :Biggrin:

----------


## moutoulos

> ... ΕΙΧΑ ΑΓΟΡΑΣΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ LEDMEGASTORE ΚΑΤΙ ΣΠΟΤΑΚΙΑ 3 WATT ΜΕ 48LED ΕΙΧΑ ΕΝΘΟΥΣΙΑΣΤΕΙ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΙΧΑ ΑΓΟΡΑΣΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΕΞΩΤΕΡΙΚΟ ΜΕ 48LED KAI ΕΒΓΑΖΑΝ ΤΗΝ ΜΙΣΗ ΦΩΤΕΙΝΟΤΗΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΦΑΝΗΚΕ ΠΟΛΥ ΠΕΡΙΕΡΓΟ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΑΓΟΡΑΣΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ.



Γιατί σου κάνει εντύπωση?, υπάρχουν LED χαμηλής ποιότητας, και LED υψηλής ποιότητας.
Εγώ το θεωρώ λογικό όταν το βρίσκεις απο eBay πχ 3ε, και εδώ 30ε. Είναι μεγάλη αυτή 
η διαφορά. Υπάρχουν LED που δεν κρατάνε ούτε 1000h, σε σχέση με αυτό που λένε  ...
100000h.

Βέβαια αυτό με το φώς που ανέφερες είναι άλλη ιστορία, έχουμε δυο white ...
Warm White (σαν λάμπα πυρακτώσεως)  & Cold ή Ice White (σαν φθορίου).

Μήπως το ένα ήταν Warm White, και το άλλο Ice White?.


Άσχετο:
Κώστα σόρρυ, αλλά αν θέλεις μην γράφεις με κεφαλαία  :Rolleyes: .

----------


## panos318

ΓΙΑ ΣΟΥ ΦΙΛΕ ΜΟΥ ΟΤΑΝ ΛΕΣ ΣΙΣΚΕΒΗ ΤΙ ΕΝΟΙΣ?
ΑΝ ΕΝΟΙΣ ΦΩΤΙΣΤΙΚΑ LED ΝΕ ΚΑΝΟΥ ΗΚΟΝΟΜΙΑΚΑΙ ΣΤΑ ΣΗΝΙΣΤΟ

----------


## κώστας στάμου

Γρηγόρη από ηλεκτρονικά δε ξέρω είμαι τελείως μα τελείως άσχετος αφού να φανταστής δε ξέρω καν τη είναι ο πυκνωτής  αλλά με τα led  έχω ασχοληθεί πάρα πολύ τα σποτάκια που λέω πως πείρα από το εξωτερικό είναι ακριβώς ίδια με τα σποτάκια που πείρα από εδώ δηλαδή έχουν και τα 2  από 48 led 3μμ, δεν είναι τα high power spot που έχουν 3 led χ 1watt η  1 led x 3watt .
  Όσο για τω χρώμα που λες έχει 3 χρώματα  το ένα είναι το cool white που είναι 
  6000 με 7000 kelvin  einai to white  που έχει  5000-5500kelvin και είναι και το warm white που είναι 3500kelvin  .
  Εγώ και από το εξωτερικό  και από εδώ πείρα τα white 5500kelvin 
  To warm white to απεχθάνομαι δεν μου αρέσει καθόλου ο φωτισμός του γιατί μου θυμίζει τη παλιές λάμπες πυρακτώσεως .
  Παρέλειψα να πω πως έχω πάρει από το εξωτερικό και σποτ με 60 led kai me 80led 
  Αλλά αυτά που πείρα από εδώ με τα 48 led είναι είναι σχεδόν ίδια σε φωτεινότητα με αυτά που πείρα απέξω με 80led συν ότι δεν θερμαίνονται καθόλου  
  Τώρα έχω βρει στο ίδιο ηλεκτρονικό κατάστημα στην Ελλάδα σποτ με 60led και έχει ένα βίντεο στο site το οποίο φωτίζει ένα χώρο 4 τετραγωνικά μετρά με ένα σποτ 3watt 60 led και το κάνει μέρα αν θέλεις  μπορώ να σου γράψω το link να το δεις 
  Αν δε θεωρείτε ότι κάνω διαφήμιση πάλη
Τα λέμε

----------


## electrifier

> To warm white to απεχθάνομαι δεν μου αρέσει καθόλου ο φωτισμός του γιατί μου θυμίζει τη παλιές λάμπες πυρακτώσεως .



Κι όμως εγώ τα θεωρώ πιο ξεκούραστα στο μάτι. Παλιότερα που διάβαζα επειδή είχα μια λάμπα φθορισμού για φως στο γραφείο μου έπαιρνα πάντα warm διότι είναι πιο ξεκούραστο για τα μάτια κι ένιωθα πολύ καλύτερα διαβάζοντας σε αυτό το φως. Τα "cool" και ειδικά αυτά που έχουν σοβαρή έλλειψη του ερυθρού φάσματος είναι κυρίως για καταστήματα και για βιτρίνες κατά τη γνώμη μου. Προσωπικά θα προτιμούσα warm ή σύνθεση των φασμάτων με χρήση και των δύο ειδών.

----------


## antonis_p

τέτοια συσκευή είναι αυτή που διαφημίζεται
πάνω από την αρχική του forum;

http://www.energyeconomy.gr/

----------


## κώστας στάμου

Ναι Αντώνη αυτή είναι η συσκευή αλλά δεν νομίζω να κάνει τίποτα σπουδαίο

----------


## weather1967

Κώστα περιμενω εναγωνιος απαντηση απο τον εμπειρογνωμονα ηλεκτρολογο  :Rolleyes: 
Εσυ πως και εβγαλες αρνητικο συμπερασμα απο τωρα ? :Lol: 
Μπορει να εχει βιδες παντος εστω και κρυφες βιδες για να ανοιγη, στο κατω μερος ισως εχει καποιο αυτοκολητο και ειναι απο μεσα και δεν φαινονται.

YΓ:Mην βαρατε τον πιανιστα (Κώστα) :Bye:

----------


## nikkos

> Κι όμως εγώ τα θεωρώ πιο ξεκούραστα στο μάτι. Παλιότερα που διάβαζα επειδή είχα μια λάμπα φθορισμού για φως στο γραφείο μου έπαιρνα πάντα warm διότι είναι πιο ξεκούραστο για τα μάτια κι ένιωθα πολύ καλύτερα διαβάζοντας σε αυτό το φως. Τα "cool" και ειδικά αυτά που έχουν σοβαρή έλλειψη του ερυθρού φάσματος είναι κυρίως για καταστήματα και για βιτρίνες κατά τη γνώμη μου. Προσωπικά θα προτιμούσα warm ή σύνθεση των φασμάτων με χρήση και των δύο ειδών.



θα συμφωνήσω και εγώ...για μέσα στο σπίτι, το cool white πιστεύω πως είναι απαράδεκτο για κεντρικός φωτισμός

----------


## kourtidisp

> ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ELECTRIFIER Η ΦΑΝΤΑΣΙΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟ ΤΗΣ ΤΟ ΜΕΓΑΛΕΙΟ ΡΕ ΠΩΣ ΒΡΙΣΚΕΣΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ e-shop ΞΑΦΝΙΚΑ Α ΑΜΑ ΘΕΣ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΝΟ ΚΑΙ ΕΚΠΤΩΣΗ 50% ΤΗ 5% ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ,ΑΛΛΑ ΟΧΙ ΣΤΟ LEDMEGASTORE H STAMATAKISCHRISTOS ΑΛΛΑ ΣΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΗΜΑ ΕΠΙΠΛΩΝ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΩ ΣΤΗ ΚΥΨΕΛΗ ΤΕΛΟΣ ΠΑΝΤΩΝ 
> ΕKANA KAI ΔΕΥΤΕΡΗ ΔΟΚΙΜΗ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑΤΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΑ ΕΞΗΣ
> ΑΦΙΣΑ ΑΝΟΙΧΤΕΣ 10 ΛΑΜΠΕΣ ΦΘΟΡΙΟΥ 36 Χ 10WATT =360WATT
> ΓΙΑ ΜΙΣΗ ΩΡΑ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΤΗ ΣΥΣΚΕΥΗ ΚΑΙ Ο ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΟ ΨΗΦΙΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΡΟΛΟΙ ΤΗΣ ΔΕΗ ΜΕΤΑΚΙΝΗΘΗΚΕ 3 ΜΟΝΑΔΕΣ 
> ΕΚΑΝΑ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΓΙΑ ΜΙΣΗ ΩΡΑ ΜΕ ΤΗ ΣΥΣΚΕΥΗ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΡΟΛΟΙ ΤΗΣ ΔΕΗ ΜΕΤΑΚΙΝΗΘΗΚΕ 3.5 ΜΟΝΑΔΕΣ ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΕΚΑΨΕ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΟ.
> ΜΕΤΑ ΔΙΑΠΙΣΤΩΣΑ ΠΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΗΣ 2 ΔΟΚΙΜΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΗ ΠΡΩΤΗ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΧΑ ΕΞΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΗΣΗ 12-13% ΚΑΙ ΣΤΗ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΗ ΠΟΥ ΕΚΑΨΕ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ ΜΕ ΤΗ ΣΥΣΚΕΥΗ ΕΙΧΑ ΣΤΗ ΠΡΙΖΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΨΥΚΤΗ ΝΕΡΟΥ ΑΥΤΟΝ ΜΕ ΤΗ ΜΠΟΥΚΑΛΑ 20 ΛΙΤΡΩΝ ΑΠΟ ΠΑΝΩ ,ΚΑΙ ΛΕΩ ΤΩΡΑ ΕΓΩ ΜΗΠΩΣ ΣΤΗ ΠΡΩΤΗ ΔΟΚΙΜΗ ΠΟΥ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΜΕ ΤΗ ΣΥΣΚΕΥΗ ΕΠΑΝΩ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΕ ΔΟΥΛΕΨΕΙ Ο ΨΥΧΤΗΣ ΝΕΡΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΒΓΑΛΑ ΤΗ ΣΥΣΚΕΥΗ ΕΤΥΧΕ ΝΑ ΑΝΟΙΞΕΙ Ο ΘΕΡΜΟΣΤΑΤΗΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΚΡΥΩΣΕΙ ΤΟ ΝΕΡΟ ?
> ΤΕΛΟΣ ΠΑΝΤΩΝ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΣΑΣ ΖΑΛΙΣΑ ΕΧΩ ΔΩΣΕΙ ΤΗ ΣΥΣΚΕΥΗ ΤΩΡΑ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΦΙΛΟ ΜΟΥ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΛΟΓΟ ΝΑ ΤΗ ΔΟΚΙΜΑΣΕΙ ΕΚΕΙΝΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΙ ΟΠΟΤΕ ΤΑ ΞΑΝΑΛΕΜΕ



Αν εχω πχ 30 λαμπες φθοριου και μονο αυτες τοτε εχεις χαλια συν φ συνεπως το ρολοι γραφει λιγα.αν εσυ με τις ιδιες λαμπες διορθωσεις το συνφ τοτε το ρολοι γραφει περισσοτερα.

----------


## electrifier

> αν εσυ με τις ιδιες λαμπες *διορθωσεις* το συνφ τοτε το ρολοι γραφει περισσοτερα.



Δε γράφει πουθενά πως το διορθώνει, εδώ στο forum ειπώθηκε, μπορεί να το χαλάει!  :W00t:

----------


## antonis

Ρε παιδια θα δωσετε 90 ευρω για αυτο το κουτι που στοιχιζει λιγοτερο απο 30 ευρω? Δουλεια κανει αλλα δεν ειναι 19KW.

----------


## vaioskal

Δέν ξέρω το προαναφερόμενο προϊόν πόσο καλά κάνει τη δουλειά του, αλλά νομίζω οτι είναι ακριβώς το ίδιο με αυτό που κάνει 10,50€ περίπου, μαζί με τα έξοδα αποστολής στην Ελλάδα. Για δείτε το και πείτε την γνώμη σας.
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Power-Electric...4.c0.m14.l1262

----------


## H3

> Δέν ξέρω το προαναφερόμενο προϊόν πόσο καλά κάνει τη δουλειά του, αλλά νομίζω οτι είναι ακριβώς το ίδιο με αυτό που κάνει 10,50€ περίπου, μαζί με τα έξοδα αποστολής στην Ελλάδα. Για δείτε το και πείτε την γνώμη σας.
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Power-Electric...4.c0.m14.l1262



Φιλε μου εισαι πολυ  ακριβoς δες και αυτο :

http://cgi.ebay.com/POWER-SAVER-Electricity-Less-35-18kW-Save-Energy-Plug_W0QQitemZ320344000527QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_De  faultDomain_0?hash=item320344000527&_trksid=p3286.  c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A4|65%3A15|39%3A1|240%3A1318

Κανει μονο 1,59 Δολλαρια ,!!!! .ΤΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΟΛΑ ,μεχρι 18000 watts !!!

Το εχω πει και πιο πριν, θα πεσει πολυ γελιο τελικα

----------


## κώστας στάμου

Ρε παιδιά τη είναι αυτά που βλέπω  :Cursing:  τσάμπα τα 89 
Θα πάρω τηλέφωνο και θα τουσ Γ................
ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΙΔΙΟ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΣΤΟ e-bay 10,50€ μα ακριβώς ίδιο
ίδια γράμματα ίδιο χρώμα.

----------


## weather1967

Μπαμπη αυτα αν δεν κανω λαθος ειναι δημοπρασιες ? γιατι στο πρωτο λινκ λεει end time .
Τι θα πεσει πολυ γελιο ,που βλεπω ηδη να τσιμεντώνουμε καρεκλες ,να φοραμε και ζωνη ασφαλειας στην καρεκλα του γραφειου μας γιατι θα πεφτουμε απο τις καρεκλες μας ενας -ενας  :Lol: με αυτες τις τιμες απο e-bay
Κώστα καποιος θα κλαιει τα 89 ευρω μου φαινεται σημερα  :Lol:

----------


## vaioskal

> Φιλε μου εισαι πολυ ακριβoς δες και αυτο :
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/POWER-SAVER-Electricity-Less-35-18kW-Save-Energy-Plug_W0QQitemZ320344000527QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_De  faultDomain_0?hash=item320344000527&_trksid=p3286.  c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A4|65%3A15|39%3A1|240%3A1318
> 
> Κανει μονο 1,59 Δολλαρια ,!!!! .ΤΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΟΛΑ ,μεχρι 18000 watts !!!
> 
> Το εχω πει και πιο πριν, θα πεσει πολυ γελιο τελικα



Έχεις δίκιο !!!!!!!!!!!  :Rolleyes:  :Rolleyes:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin: 
Δεν έψαξα πολύ για να βρώ το φθηνότερο και έβαλα το πρώτο που βρήκα!
Μου φαίνεται οτι η μόνη τους διαφορά είναι η συσκευασία.

----------


## antonis_p

Buy it now: price:	US $1.45!!!!!!!!!!!!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...%3D4%26ps%3D10
με 8 USD εδώ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

(δεν γράφει αν έχει .....Γερμανική τεχνολογία, άρα το "δικό μας" θα είναι καλύτερο!!)

----------


## vaioskal

> Μπαμπη αυτα αν δεν κανω λαθος ειναι δημοπρασιες ? γιατι στο πρωτο λινκ λεει end time .



 Οχι, δεν είναι δημοπρασίες στις οποίες η τιμή μπορεί να ανέβει.
Είναι άμεση αγορά (Buy it now) και αυτή είναι η τιμή που θα τα αγοράσεις.

----------


## H3

> Ρε παιδιά τη είναι αυτά που βλέπω  τσάμπα τα 89 
> Θα πάρω τηλέφωνο και θα τουσ Γ................
> ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΙΔΙΟ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΣΤΟ e-bay 10,50€ μα ακριβώς ίδιο
> ίδια γράμματα ίδιο χρώμα.




Α,ρε Κωστα ,Εκαστος στο ειδος του ,Και ο Λουμιδης στους καφεδες .

----------


## lordi

Κανένα νέο απο τον φίλο ηλεκτρολόγο που testάρει την συσκευή???

----------


## κώστας στάμου

Τα νέα από τον φίλο μου των ηλεκτρολόγο είναι τα εξής: 
με την συκευή στην πρίζα μετά απο 3 δοκιμές που έκανε 
την πρώτη φορά 4%  την δεύτερη 8% και την τρίτη με κάποιο πιεστικό συγκρότημα 16%.
Αυτά μου είπε τηλεφωνικά μόλις βρεθούμε από κοντά θα μου πεί περισσότερες λεπτομέριες.
Τα άλλα νέα είναι ότι τηλεφώνησα εκεί που το πήρα και του είπα την συζήτηση που έγινε εδώ μέσα της τιμές από το e-bay και μου είπε αν θέλω να το στείλω πίσω και να μου στείλει τα χρήματα ,γιατί και εκείνος είχε αγοράσει 4 τεμάχια απο το συγκεκριμένο προϊόν απο την παρακάτω ιστοσελίδα. 

http://energyeconomy.gr/?p=p_13

και ότι μετά από δοκιμές που έκανε η ποιό μεγάλη εξοικονόμιση που κατάφερε ήταν 6% και το απέσειρε απο την ιστοσελίδα του .
Οπότε την Δευτέρα το στέλνω πίσω και παίρνω τα 89ευρω :Tongue2:  :Biggrin:  :Lol:  μάλλον 84.00 γιατί τα 5,00 είναι τα μεταφορικά επιστροφής  :Drool:

----------


## antonis_p

νομίζω πως τωρα πλέον που καταλήξαμε πως τα συγκεκριμένα εμπορικά προϊοντα 
είναι φόλες ή τουλάχιστον υπερβολικά υπερτιμημένα,
έχει νόημα να φτιάξουμε κάτι αντίστοιχο μόνοι μας με πολυ λιγότερα χρήματα
και ίσως και καλύτερο;

----------


## jeik

Εγω  σκεφτομαι  κατι  σαν  ανιχνευτη  κινησης  που  οταν  μπαινω  σε  δωματιο  να  αναβει  το  φως , να  ελεχγει  καθ'ολη  τη   διαρκεια  παραμονης  μου   και  οταν  φευγω  να  σβηνει  αλλά  οχι  τοσο  απλο  οπως  οι  προβολεις  ,κατι  πιο  εξειδικευμενο ,να  τοποθετειται  στην  θεση  του  διακοπτη , ειδικα  αν  η  θεση  του  ειναι  σε  πανοραμικο  σημειο  ή  πανω  στην  λαμπα  ,  (διαρκως  τρεχω  σ΄ολο  το  σπιτι  να  σβηνω  ξεχασμενες  λαμπες) , ξερετε  οποιος  δεν πληρωνει  δεν  ποναει  :Rolleyes: .
Δωστε  καμια  ιδεα  :Smile: .

----------


## antonis_p

αυτό που λες κυκλοφορεί στο εμπόριο,
το είδα στα goody's στην γειτονια μου,
το έχουν στην τουαλέτα, εκεί σκεφτόμουν να το βάλω και εγώ.
Αλλά υπάρχει περιπτωση να μείνω σταθερός για ωρα σε καποιο σημειο
και αυτο να καταλάβει πως αφου δεν κινειται κατι, θα πρέπει να σβήσει τα φωτα....
Ουτε θα μπορω να βαράω παλαμακια κάθε τόσο για να του δίνω χρονο...

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Τελικά αυτά τα μηχανάκια κάνουνε εξοικονόμηση ενεργείας και αν ναι πόση;Έχει διαφήμιση και στο site πάνω-πάνω.

----------


## electrifier

> Έχει διαφήμιση και στο site πάνω-πάνω.



Οι διαφημίσεις επιλέγονται αυτόματα από το google και όποιος θέλει πληρώνει λίγα ευρώ και βάζει διαφήμιση μέσω google για ότι γουστάρει, δε σημαίνει κάτι.

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Τελικά αυτά τα μηχανάκια κάνουνε εξοικονόμηση ενεργείας και αν ναι πόση;

----------


## H3

> Τελικά αυτά τα μηχανάκια κάνουνε εξοικονόμηση ενεργείας και αν ναι πόση;



ΔΕΝ κανουνε απολυτως τιποτα ,ΣΚΕΤΗ απατη,Η διωρθωση του Φ στους οικιακους καταναλωτες δεν εχει κανενα αποτελεσμα στο λογαριασμο του ρευματος ,ΟΙ μετρητες μετρουν ενεργο ισχυ Χ ωρες , και οχι αεργο ισχυ που εχει σχεση με τον συντελστη Φ ,το θεμα εχει αναλυθει ξανα με θεωρια , υπολογισμους ,παραδειγματα κτλ κτλ 
Αλλο ενα ΚΙΝΕΖΙΚΟ σκουπιδι ,ευτελους αξιας ,στο E-bay το βρισκεις με 8 Δολαρια !! (μαζι με τα ταχυδρομικα )!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/18KW-Power-Energ...item1c0ec59805
Και αλλο ΣΚΟΥΠΙΔΙ εδω
http://cgi.ebay.com/POWER-SAVER-up-t...item19b805b09b

----------


## electrifier

Ούτως ή άλλως, οι πιο ενεργοβόρες συσκευές μιας οικίας έχουν ωμική συμπεριφορά.

Έχει αναλυθεί στα προηγούμενα post αυτού του θέματος και σε άλλα θέματα από τους συμφορουμίτες πιο λεπτομερώς πώς και γιατί.

Υ.Γ. Η φάση είναι πως ολόιδιες συσκευές που εδώ πωλούνται 40~80€ κάτι κινέζοι στις στέλνουν με κανά 5ευρο, χα. Τελείως ψέμμα όλη η φάση, anyway.

----------


## nop

μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει τι κάνει αυτό το μαραφέτι!?

http://www.economizer.gr/index.php/contact

το είδα το διαφημίζουν και στην τηλεόραση και συγκεκριμένα είχε συνδέσει ένα πολυμετρο στον πίνακα και άναψε ένα μίξερ , και όταν το έβαλε αυτό στην πρίζα η τιμή στο πολυμετρο μειώθηκε

----------


## SakisMS

Απάτη είναι, δεν κάνει τίποτα.

----------


## Xarry

Ριξε μια ματια εδω http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...E9%F3%F7%F5%F2

----------


## leosedf

Οπως έχει αναφερθει και άλλες φορές στο forum δεν ισχύει τίποτα απο αυτά. Είναι ακόμα ένας τρόπος να βγάλουν φράγκα σε δύσκολες εποχές.

----------


## Phatt

Εαν εχει πεσει στα χερια καποιου φιλου, να μπορουσαμε να το δουμε σφαγμενο για να παρουμε μια ιδεα για τα εντοσθια του;

----------


## jim.ni

ξέρεις από που βγαίνει η λέξη economizer ? 
1)είναι αυτός που νόμιζε οτι θα τα κονομήσει!!
2)επίσης υπάρχει και η εκδοχή για αυτόν που το αγόρασε και νόμιζε οτι έκανε οικονομία ή καλό στον πλανήτη, εξ ου και το eco-nomize-r
3)τρίτη εκδοχή είναι το economi-zer από το zero, που σημαίνει οικονομία μηδέν

----------


## lynx

POWER FACTOR CORRECTION HANDBOOK
http://www.onsemi.com/pub_link/Collateral/HBD853-D.PDF

ενα ακομα...
http://www.cip.ukcentre.com/Power%20Factor.htm

----------


## SakisMS

Τι σχέση έχει το "power factor correction" με αυτή την απάτη; Δείτε το video στο site τους, διαβάστε και την περιγραφή λειτουργίας τους και όποιος καταλάβει κάτι ας το εξηγήσει και σε μένα.

----------


## Phatt

Χτες ξοδεψα κανα 2 ωρες για να διαβαζω την συζητηση στο forum των μηχανικων.Ο τυπος συστηματικα απεφευγε να απαντησει σε συγκεκριμενες ερωτησεις...Τελοσπαντων ας παρει καποιο πανεπιστημιακο εργαστηριο το μηχανακι αυτο να το τεσταρει και να μας πει τι γινεται...Εαν κανει οντως δουλεια(που κανενας μας δε το νομιζει) ο τυπος θα κερδισει παραπανω και θα ειμαστε ολοι ευχαριστημενοι...

----------


## nassosxlvbros

Μούφα καραμπινάτη όπως όλα αυτά τα μαραφέτια εξοικονόμησης ενέργειας βλέπε fuel saver κλπ...μείνε μακρυά... :Smile:

----------


## lynx

> Τι σχέση έχει το "power factor correction" με αυτή την απάτη; Δείτε το video στο site τους, διαβάστε και την περιγραφή λειτουργίας τους και όποιος καταλάβει κάτι ας το εξηγήσει και σε μένα.



η διορθωση του συντελεστη ισχυος ειναι κατι πραγματικο.. απλος δεν ειναι
αναγκαια παντου, αρα δεν κανει και οικονομια παντου.

Τα λινκς που δινω ειναι πολυ χρησιμα.. αν ηταν και στα Ελληνικα ισως δεν θα υπηρχε τιποτα καλυτερο να ζητησεις.

----------


## Αντωνης 88

γεια σε ολους

βασικα εχω ακουσει οτι αυτα ειναι μια διαταξη απο πυκνωτες οπου διορθωνουν το συντελεστη ισχυος αυτοματα. Οποτε και εγω εκανα ενα πειραμα.

πηρα ενα προβολεα HQI 400w και μετρησα το ρευμα του με το πυκνωτη που ειναι παραλληλα και μου εδειξε 2.7 amp αφου εβγαλα τον πυκνωτη μου εδειξε 4.3 amp.

αρα ρωταω, το συνολικο ρευμα που μετρησα συμπεριλαμβανεται και το αεργο μεσα για να μου δειξει τοσο ψηλα?
και επισης απο τι ξερω το ρολοι τησ δεη δεν υπολογιζει την αεργη ισχυει, ενα ψηφιακο αμπερομετρο ομως την υπολογιζει? γιατι συμφωνα με τα δεδομενα διχνει οτι την υπολογιζει οποτε ξεροντασ και την ταση βρισκβ την καταναλωση μου

αγαπητοι χρηστες αυτου του forum πιστευω οτι πρεπει να απαντηθει αυτο το θεμα, θα βοηθουσε πολους να απαντησουν διαφορα ερωτηματα

ευχαριστω

----------


## jeik

Mισο  λεπτο   ρε  παιδια , αυτοι  που  το  εβαλαν  ας  μας  πουν , γυρναει  το  ρολοι  πιο  αργα ? αυτο  δεν  μετραει ? τι  αμπεροτσιμπιδες , αεργες  και  συνημιτονα , τα  γκαζια  στο  ρολοι  κατεβαινουν ? αυτο  και  μονο  φτανει  νομιζω.
Και  κατι  αλλο , ολες  οι  συσκευες  που  απαιτουν  πυκνωτη  για  τον  Α  ή  Β  λογο  δεν  τον  εχουν ? διαβασα  ολα  αυτα  τα  παλαβα  που  γραφουν , τι  να  πω , λεει  οτι  δεν  εχει  πυκνωτες  αλλα  κατι  που  διαχεεται  στα  καλωδια  και  κανει  τα  ηλεκτρονια  να  πανε γ......ντας  :Lol: , μειωνωντας  τις  απωλειες , αεργες  κλπ κλπ , νομιζω  οτι  το  μηχανακι  αυτο  πρεπει  να  μπει  παντου , οπου   υπαρχουν  καλωδια  και  απωλειες , σε  RF , αυτοκινητα , ταχυπλοα , γαιδουρια , στον  ιπποδρομο , στον  κλειστο  στιβο , γενικως  οπου  υπαρχει  τρεξιμο  :Lol: .

----------


## lynx

γιατι ρε Δημητρη δεν διαβαζεις και αυτα που εχω κανει εγω ποστ?

----------


## jeik

> γιατι ρε Δημητρη δεν διαβαζεις και αυτα που εχω κανει εγω ποστ?



Eννοεις τα 2 λινκ που παρεθεσες ? δεν προκειται , ειναι πολλα  :Rolleyes:  , υποψιν οτι τα ''παλαβα'' που αναφερω δεν αφορουν τα ποσταρισματα μελων αλλα τους κατασκευαστες-πωλητες που τα εγραψαν για να πεισουν.
*Αν τωρα αυτα τα μηχανακια κανουν την δουλεια που αναλυεται σ* *αυτα που ποσταρες παω πασο*  :Unsure: , αλλα ετσι οπως τα παρουσιαζουν οι πωλητες , παιζει πολυ μ......α , και με τα 2 χερια. 

Θα βρω παλιοτερο ποστ που γραφει την υποτιθεμενη λειτουργια ενος απ αυτα , ειναι για κλαματα , ουτε αυτος που τα μετεφρασε-εγραψε δεν καταλαβε τιποτα  :Lol: .

Και  ξαναρωταω ......*γυρναει το ρολοι πιο αργα ?*

----------


## NUKE

Παιδια εγω το εχω βαλει και η ΔΕΗ μου κανει επιστροφη χρηματων....

----------


## lynx

> Eννοεις τα 2 λινκ που παρεθεσες ? δεν προκειται , ειναι πολλα



δες τοτε το δευτερο λινκ που δινω...






> Και ξαναρωταω ......*γυρναει το ρολοι πιο αργα ?*



ειναι γεγονος..αν δεν διαβασεις δεν θα μαθεις.

----------


## FILMAN

Οι μετρητές της ΔΕΗ δεν μετράνε την άεργο ισχύ λέμε. Οι μηχανικοί τουλάχιστον. Κατά συνέπεια η διόρθωση του συνημιτόνου μειώνει το ρεύμα αλλά όχι τη χρέωση.

----------


## stom

> Παιδια εγω το εχω βαλει και η ΔΕΗ μου κανει επιστροφη χρηματων....



τι λες βρε παιδι μου.....
Σε επιταγη, η μηπως εχεις δωσει και IBAN γιατι ειναι πολλα τα λεφτα ΑΡΗ...

----------


## NUKE

Σε διαμαντια :P

----------


## Xarry

Και εστω οτι αυτο το πραμα κανει οντως μειωση στον λογαριασμο η ΔΕΗ δεν θα τα κυνηγουσε αυτα τα μηχανακια;

----------


## klik

> Και εστω οτι αυτο το πραμα κανει οντως μειωση στον λογαριασμο η ΔΕΗ δεν θα τα κυνηγουσε αυτα τα μηχανακια;



όχι, δεν την αφήνουν οι εξωγήινοι (όταν τα τεστάρουν ηλεκτρολόγοι/ηλεκτρονικοί δεν δουλεύουν), μόνο όταν τα τεστάρει ο πωλητής τους δουλεύουν :Biggrin:

----------


## Xarry

> όχι, δεν την αφήνουν οι εξωγήινοι (όταν τα τεστάρουν ηλεκτρολόγοι/ηλεκτρονικοί δεν δουλεύουν), μόνο όταν τα τεστάρει ο πωλητής τους δουλεύουν



Αλλο αυτο... :Tongue2:  

Παντως ειδα μια παρομοια συσκευη την οποια την βαζεις στο αμαξι σου και καλα και μειωνεται η καταναλωση βενζινης βαζωντας του νερο! Λεει και καλα οτι κανει το νερο υδρογονο το παει στο καρμπυρατερ (που καρμπυρατερ δεν υπαρχει πια) και καιει υδτογονο αντι για βενζινη. σορρυ για το οφ τοπικ αλλα μερικα πραματα ειναι γελοια!

----------


## klik

> Αλλο αυτο... 
> 
> Παντως ειδα μια παρομοια συσκευη την οποια την βαζεις στο αμαξι σου και καλα και μειωνεται η καταναλωση βενζινης βαζωντας του νερο! Λεει και καλα οτι κανει το νερο υδρογονο το παει στο καρμπυρατερ (που καρμπυρατερ δεν υπαρχει πια) και καιει υδτογονο αντι για βενζινη. σορρυ για το οφ τοπικ αλλα μερικα πραματα ειναι γελοια!



Αυτό δουλεύει. μην τα μπερδεύεις, αλλα όχι έτσι.
Εχει δικό του εγγέφαλο και ελέγχει στροφες και ψεκάζει ανάλογα. Το χρησιμοποιούν και στη formula 1. 

Θυμάσε που λένε δεν σβήνει με νερό φωτιά με καύσιμα; Αυτό το έχω δουλέψει (απο ακουαμιστ) σε αυτοκίνητο τουρμπάτο και κάνει τα παρακάτω:
α) ρυθμίζεις πιο ομαλή καμπύλη στις συνήθως αποτομες αλλαγές ροπης του τούρμπο (χωρις αλλαγη ιπποδυναμης)
β) στο μπετόνι με το νερό βάζεις μεθανόλη/νερό απο 5% έως 15% και έχεις οκτανια... και μετά μπορείς να βάλεις την πιο χάλια βενζίνη, πειράκια δεν θα ακούσεις...
γ) έχεις καθαρότερο χώρο καύσης.

----------


## jeik

> Αυτό δουλεύει. μην τα μπερδεύεις, αλλα όχι έτσι.
> Εχει δικό του εγγέφαλο και ελέγχει στροφες και ψεκάζει ανάλογα. Το χρησιμοποιούν και στη formula 1. 
> 
> Θυμάσε που λένε δεν σβήνει με νερό φωτιά με καύσιμα; Αυτό το έχω δουλέψει (απο ακουαμιστ) σε αυτοκίνητο τουρμπάτο και κάνει τα παρακάτω:
> α) ρυθμίζεις πιο ομαλή καμπύλη στις συνήθως αποτομες αλλαγές ροπης του τούρμπο (χωρις αλλαγη ιπποδυναμης)
> β) στο μπετόνι με το νερό βάζεις μεθανόλη/νερό απο 5% έως 15% και έχεις οκτανια... και μετά μπορείς να βάλεις την πιο χάλια βενζίνη, πειράκια δεν θα ακούσεις...
> γ) έχεις καθαρότερο χώρο καύσης.



Γιατι  αυτο  δεν  υπαρχει  στανταρ  σε  καθε  αυτοκινητο ? θα  πουλουσε  περισοτερα  οποια  εταιρια  το  υιοθετουσε.

----------


## klik

> Γιατι  αυτο  δεν  υπαρχει  στανταρ  σε  καθε  αυτοκινητο ? θα  πουλουσε  περισοτερα  οποια  εταιρια  το  υιοθετουσε.



Το σκέτο νερό βοηθά στο καθάρισμα του χώρου καύσης, αλλά κόβει "σπιρτάδα". Κάνει το τουρμπο πιο ομαλό, κόβοντας τις αιχμές. Δεν το θέλει κανένας που πέρνει τουρμπατο κάτι τέτοιο. Αν όμως βάλει, επειδή δεν έχει απότομα ανοίγματα (όσο βαρύ πόδι και να έχει), έχει οικονομία. Την ίδια οικονομία θα είχες αν οδηγούσες νορμάλ. Αρα γι'αυτη τη χρήση είναι αχρηστο έξοδο.

Για τη μεθανόλη: αν η βενζίνη είχε καλές προδιαγραφές δεν θα χρειαζόταν συμπλήρωμα. Π.χ. πήγα Ιταλία και τα βενζινάδικα είχαν μόνο ένα είδος βενζίνης και το αυτοκίνητο πέταγε :Dancing: . Γυρνώντας πέρασα απο Καστανιά στο στροφυλίκι όπως ποτέ άλλωτε :W00t: . Μετά... έβαλα βενζίνη εγχώρια... :Cursing: 

Η μεθανόλη, μπορεί να προκαλέσει πρόωρη φθορά κινητήρα... (δεν είναι όλα τα μέταλλα για τουρμπίσματα/ζορίσματα), ούτε τα λάδια, intercooler κλπ, βάζεις όταν ξέρεις τι θέλεις  :Wink: .

----------


## Eledron

Επειδή το θέμα με ενδιαφέρει καιρό, έκανα μια μικρή έρευνα και βρήκα τον ακόλουθο σύνδεσμο:

http://www.powertune.gr/syskevi.html

Δεν είμαι ηλεκτρολόγος ή ηλεκτρονικός, αλλά συνεργάζομαι με έναν από τους καλύτερους στο χώρο της βιομηχανίας μιας και η δουλειά μου έχει να κάνει με αυτό. Μού είπε λοιπόν ότι αυτό το μηχάνημα το οποίο τοποθετείται στην πρίζα είναι ένας κλασικός πυκνωτής, ο οποίος έχει όντως απόδοση. Μειώνει την κατανάλωση του ρεύματος, διορθώνοντας το συνημίτονο, ΑΛΛΑ η απόδοση του είναι εμφανή σε αυξημένη χρήση και για επαγωγικές συσκευές όπως aircondition, ψυγείο, πλυντήριο κ.α. Για κουζίνα-φούρνο δεν κάνει. 
Οι πυκνωτές, άλλου τύπου βέβαια, μπαίνουν σε εργοστασιακούς χώρους και όντως κάνουν οικονομία. Δεν θα αναλύσω τεχνικά μιας και δεν είμαι ειδικός. Το μόνο που μένει είναι να πάρω ένα πρίζας και να το δοκιμάσω. 

Προτιμώ να "επενδύσω" 50 ευρώ σε κάτι που ίσως θα κάνει καλό και στην τσέπη μου αλλά και στο περιβάλλον, από το να τα πιω σε καφέ ή λεμονάδα...

----------


## Panoss

> Επειδή το θέμα με ενδιαφέρει καιρό, έκανα μια μικρή έρευνα και βρήκα τον ακόλουθο σύνδεσμο:
> 
> http://www.powertune.gr/syskevi.html
> Προτιμώ να "επενδύσω" 50 ευρώ σε κάτι που *ίσως* θα κάνει καλό και στην τσέπη μου αλλά και στο περιβάλλον, από το να τα πιω σε καφέ ή λεμονάδα...



...και που *σίγουρα* θα κάνει καλό στην τσέπη του πωλητή ο οποίος τέτοιους "επενδυτές" ψάχνει.

----------


## FILMAN

> Επειδή το θέμα με ενδιαφέρει καιρό, έκανα μια μικρή έρευνα και βρήκα τον ακόλουθο σύνδεσμο:
> 
> http://www.powertune.gr/syskevi.html
> 
> Δεν είμαι ηλεκτρολόγος ή ηλεκτρονικός, αλλά συνεργάζομαι με έναν από τους καλύτερους στο χώρο της βιομηχανίας μιας και η δουλειά μου έχει να κάνει με αυτό. Μού είπε λοιπόν ότι αυτό το μηχάνημα το οποίο τοποθετείται στην πρίζα είναι ένας κλασικός πυκνωτής, ο οποίος έχει όντως απόδοση. Μειώνει την κατανάλωση του ρεύματος, διορθώνοντας το συνημίτονο, ΑΛΛΑ η απόδοση του είναι εμφανή σε αυξημένη χρήση και για επαγωγικές συσκευές όπως aircondition, ψυγείο, πλυντήριο κ.α. Για κουζίνα-φούρνο δεν κάνει. 
> Οι πυκνωτές, άλλου τύπου βέβαια, μπαίνουν σε εργοστασιακούς χώρους και όντως κάνουν οικονομία. Δεν θα αναλύσω τεχνικά μιας και δεν είμαι ειδικός. Το μόνο που μένει είναι να πάρω ένα πρίζας και να το δοκιμάσω. 
> 
> Προτιμώ να "επενδύσω" 50 ευρώ σε κάτι που ίσως θα κάνει καλό και στην τσέπη μου αλλά και στο περιβάλλον, από το να τα πιω σε καφέ ή λεμονάδα...



Άντε πάλι. Ένας πυκνωτής θα μειώσει το ρεύμα που απορροφάται από ένα επαγωγικό φορτίο αλλά όχι τη χρέωση λέμε. Για οικιακή χρήση μιλάμε. Άσε που για να πετύχεις τη μέγιστη μείωση θες συγκεκριμένο πυκνωτή. Άρα δεν κάνει ένας για όλα. Διότι αν έχει μικρότερη χωρητικότητα από αυτή που πρέπει το ρεύμα δεν θα πέσει όσο θα μπορούσε, αν πάλι έχει μεγαλύτερη το ρεύμα θα αυξηθεί πάλι αλλά τώρα το διάνυσμά του θα προηγείται της τάσεως (χωρητική συμπεριφορά.)

----------


## KOKAR

> Εαν εχει πεσει στα χερια καποιου φιλου, να μπορουσαμε να το δουμε σφαγμενο για να παρουμε μια ιδεα για τα εντοσθια του;



υπάρχουν φωτογραφίες απο αυτο το θαυματουργό ψιψιψινι !!!!!
έχει μεσα 2 πυκνωταραδες 2,2μF μια αντίσταση και ενα varistor !!!!  :Lol:  :Lol: 
θα ανέβουν φωτο το συντομοτερο δυνατο ( μόλις τις λάβω )

----------


## FILMAN

> υπάρχουν φωτογραφίες απο αυτο το θαυματουργό ψιψιψινι !!!!!
> έχει μεσα 2 πυκνωταραδες 2,2μF μια αντίσταση και ενα varistor !!!! 
> θα ανέβουν φωτο το συντομοτερο δυνατο ( μόλις τις λάβω )



Kρίμα... Θα μπορούσαν να κερδίσουν περισσότερα λεφτά αφαιρώντας το βαρίστορ... Μα κανένας δεν σκέφτηκε να το δοκιμάσει με λαμπτήρες πυρακτώσεως για να δει *αύξηση* στο ρεύμα;

----------


## patridas595

> υπάρχουν φωτογραφίες απο αυτο το θαυματουργό ψιψιψινι !!!!!
> έχει μεσα 2 πυκνωταραδες 2,2μF μια αντίσταση και ενα varistor !!!! 
> θα ανέβουν φωτο το συντομοτερο δυνατο ( μόλις τις λάβω )




Για να μην κουράζεσαι...

http://www.bigclive.com/power.htm


Απολαύστε!  :Lol:

----------


## stom

Παρε καλυτερα την λεμοναδα.
Τουλαχιστον θα δροσιστεις.

----------


## stom

Οτι πρεπει για να παρεις φωτια....

----------


## GeorgeVita

[off topic]
... μήπως πρέπει να ενοποιηθούν όλα τα 'παρα-ηλεκτρονικά' θέματα σε ένα;
λ.χ. 'ηλεκτρο-ματζούνια' ή θα είναι τεχνική/επιστημονική λογοκρισία (βλέπε Galileo Galilei)
[/off topic]

----------


## KOKAR

> Για να μην κουράζεσαι...
> 
> http://www.bigclive.com/power.htm
> 
> 
> Απολαύστε!



αυτό που θα ανεβάσω είναι από το ίδιο το economizer.....
(όχι οτι αλλάζει τίποτα δηλαδή αλλά ετσι να λέμε)

----------


## jeik

Oπότε  θα  μπορουσαμε  να  πουμε  οτι  δεν  κανει  οικονομια  αλλα  ''ξεκουράζει'' κατα  περίπτωση  καποιες  συσκευές.Ετσι  μάλιστα  !!!

----------


## lynx

> Οι μετρητές της ΔΕΗ δεν μετράνε την άεργο ισχύ λέμε. Οι μηχανικοί τουλάχιστον. Κατά συνέπεια η διόρθωση του συνημιτόνου μειώνει το ρεύμα αλλά όχι τη χρέωση.



Εγω δεν αναφερομαι στην συγκριμενη συσκευη (economizer) ουτε και στα ρολογια της ΔΕΗ, μιλησα μονο για την διορθωση του συντελεστη ισχυος που ειναι κατι υπαρκτο.  :Rolleyes: 

επισεις να πω οτι γενικοτερα η καλητερευση του συνφ ωφελει το δικτυο της ΔΕΗ και κατα καποιο τροπο και εμας.

συμφωνεις φιλιππε?

----------


## stom

Ουτε αυτο το κανει....
Ο καθε κατασκευαστης ηλεκτρικης συσκευης, γνωριζει τι επαγωγικο φορτιο ειναι η συσκευη του και ειναι πολυ ευκολο να προσθεσει και τους απαραιτητους πυκνωτες στην εισοδο για την εξισσοροπηση. Εδω ακομα και πλαφονιερες φωτιστικων 30τιας ειχαν πυκνωτες μαζι με τα μπαλαστ.
Ενα μικρο πυκνωτακι μεσα σε ενα κουτακι δεν μπορει να κανει απολυτως τιποτε.
Οι διαταξεις βελτιωσης συνημιτονου, ειναι πινακες ολοκληροι, και πολλες φορες χρησιμοποιουν και plc για να διαχειριζοναι τη βελτιωση συνημιτονου σε βιομηχανικο περιβαλλον.

----------


## jim.ni

> Δεν είμαι ηλεκτρολόγος ή ηλεκτρονικός, αλλά συνεργάζομαι με έναν από  τους καλύτερους στο χώρο της βιομηχανίας μιας και η δουλειά μου έχει να  κάνει με αυτό. Μού είπε λοιπόν ότι αυτό το μηχάνημα το οποίο  τοποθετείται στην πρίζα είναι ένας κλασικός πυκνωτής, ο οποίος έχει  όντως απόδοση. Μειώνει την κατανάλωση του ρεύματος, διορθώνοντας το  συνημίτονο, ΑΛΛΑ η απόδοση του είναι εμφανή σε αυξημένη χρήση και για  επαγωγικές συσκευές όπως aircondition, ψυγείο, πλυντήριο κ.α. Για  κουζίνα-φούρνο δεν κάνει. 
> Οι πυκνωτές, άλλου τύπου βέβαια, μπαίνουν σε εργοστασιακούς χώρους και  όντως κάνουν οικονομία. Δεν θα αναλύσω τεχνικά μιας και δεν είμαι  ειδικός. Το μόνο που μένει είναι να πάρω ένα πρίζας και να το δοκιμάσω. 
> 
> Προτιμώ να "επενδύσω" 50 ευρώ σε κάτι που ίσως θα κάνει καλό και στην  τσέπη μου αλλά και στο περιβάλλον, από το να τα πιω σε καφέ ή  λεμονάδα...



καταρχήν καλοσήρθες 
δεν είσαι ούτε ηλεκτρονικός ούτε ηλεκτρολόγος οκ, αλλά τι είσαι ?
μια χαρά είναι η λεμονάδα φίλε και αν προσπαθείς να πείσεις με το γελοίο επιχείρημα οτι 50€ δεν είναι τίποτα θα σου πω οτι η Αλεξανδρατου με "μερικά" 20ευρα πλούτισε. οχι φίλε απο έμενα δεν παίρνεις φράγκο  :Rolleyes: 

αλήθεια τι λέτε να μου δώσετε όλοι απο ενα 20€ ? σιγά μωρέ τι είναι 2 μπίρες  :Lol:

----------


## FILMAN

> Oπότε θα μπορουσαμε να πουμε οτι δεν κανει οικονομια αλλα ''ξεκουράζει'' κατα περίπτωση καποιες συσκευές.Ετσι μάλιστα !!!



Δεν ξεκουράζει συσκευές, το πολύ - πολύ να ξεκουράσει κανα καλώδιο, καμιά ασφάλεια, κανα διακόπτη κ.λ.π.

----------


## FILMAN

> Ουτε αυτο το κανει....
> Ο καθε κατασκευαστης ηλεκτρικης συσκευης, γνωριζει τι επαγωγικο φορτιο ειναι η συσκευη του και ειναι πολυ ευκολο να προσθεσει και τους απαραιτητους πυκνωτες στην εισοδο για την εξισσοροπηση. (Πολύ σωστά) Εδω ακομα και πλαφονιερες φωτιστικων 30τιας ειχαν πυκνωτες μαζι με τα μπαλαστ. (Ξέρεις όμως, ότι για να πέσει το κόστος, το πρώτο πράγμα που τρώει πόρτα είναι αυτός ακριβώς ο πυκνωτής! Και είναι πολύ φυσικό, αφού και χωρίς αυτόν οι λάμπες πάλι ανάβουν! )
> Ενα μικρο πυκνωτακι μεσα σε ενα κουτακι δεν μπορει να κανει απολυτως τιποτε. (Θα μπορούσε. Π.χ. κάπου διάβασα ότι έχει μέσα δυο πυκνωτές 2.2μ. Θα μπορούσε λοιπόν ν' αντισταθμίσει ένα φθόριο 1.5 μέτρο. Αλλά φυσικά, θα μπορούσαμε να βάλουμε έναν κανονικό πυκνωτή να κάνει αυτή τη δουλειά, ο οποίος εκτός των άλλων είναι και φτηνότερος.)
> Οι διαταξεις βελτιωσης συνημιτονου, ειναι πινακες ολοκληροι, και πολλες φορες χρησιμοποιουν και plc για να διαχειριζοναι τη βελτιωση συνημιτονου σε βιομηχανικο περιβαλλον.



Αυτό γίνεται μόνο και μόνο για να μην έχουμε πολλούς πυκνωτές έναν σε κάθε μοτέρ, μ/ς κ.λ.π. Το PLC μπαίνει για να ελέγχει το πόσοι πυκνωτές θα συνδεθούν ανάλογα με το τρέχον συνφ της εγκατάστασης ώστε νάχουμε πάντα μια τιμή όσο γίνεται πιο κοντά στο 1.

----------


## FILMAN

> Εγω δεν αναφερομαι στην συγκριμενη συσκευη (economizer) ουτε και στα ρολογια της ΔΕΗ, μιλησα μονο για την διορθωση του συντελεστη ισχυος που ειναι κατι υπαρκτο. 
> 
> επισεις να πω οτι γενικοτερα η καλητερευση του συνφ ωφελει το δικτυο της ΔΕΗ και κατα καποιο τροπο και εμας.
> 
> συμφωνεις φιλιππε?



 Μα είπα ήδη ότι μειώνει το ρεύμα που περνάει από τα καλώδια τους διακόπτες, κ.λ.π.

----------


## Eledron

.............

----------


## Eledron

> καταρχήν καλοσήρθες 
> δεν είσαι ούτε ηλεκτρονικός ούτε ηλεκτρολόγος οκ, αλλά τι είσαι ?
> μια χαρά είναι η λεμονάδα φίλε και αν προσπαθείς να πείσεις με το γελοίο επιχείρημα οτι 50€ δεν είναι τίποτα θα σου πω οτι η Αλεξανδρατου με "μερικά" 20ευρα πλούτισε. οχι φίλε απο έμενα δεν παίρνεις φράγκο 
> 
> αλήθεια τι λέτε να μου δώσετε όλοι απο ενα 20€ ? σιγά μωρέ τι είναι 2 μπίρες



Κατά δεύτερον καλώς σας βρήκα. 
Είμαι Μηχανολόγος Μηχανικός (ΤΕΙ) με 2 Μasters (Αγγλια)

Η αυθάδεια δεν είναι δικαίωμα, ούτε και η αναίδεια του λόγου ισότητα. 

Ίσως όταν καταλάβεις τον όρο επένδυση θα πάψεις να θεωρείς γελείες τις απόψεις των άλλων. Ακόμη κι αν είναι τελείως λάθος. 

Καλή συνέχεια. :Smile:

----------


## Eledron

> Άντε πάλι. Ένας πυκνωτής θα μειώσει το ρεύμα που απορροφάται από ένα επαγωγικό φορτίο αλλά όχι τη χρέωση λέμε. Για οικιακή χρήση μιλάμε. Άσε που για να πετύχεις τη μέγιστη μείωση θες συγκεκριμένο πυκνωτή. Άρα δεν κάνει ένας για όλα. Διότι αν έχει μικρότερη χωρητικότητα από αυτή που πρέπει το ρεύμα δεν θα πέσει όσο θα μπορούσε, αν πάλι έχει μεγαλύτερη το ρεύμα θα αυξηθεί πάλι αλλά τώρα το διάνυσμά του θα προηγείται της τάσεως (χωρητική συμπεριφορά.)



Όπως είπα λεπτομέριες στο θέμα δεν ξέρω. Επίσης αναφέρω οτι αυτό που μου ξεκαθάρισαν είναι οτι θέλει μεγάλη κατανάλωση αλλιώς όντως δεν θα έχει διαφορά. Και επειδη ξέρω κόσμο ο οποιος χειμώνα καλοκαίρι δουλεύει με aircodition και δεν χρησημοποιουν καποιο άλλο μέσο ουτε για θέρμανση, εφ όσον ο λογαριασμός τους έρχεται 800 ευρω το 4 μηνο τα 50 δεν είναι τιποτα να το δοκιμάσουν.

Όσο για την επιμονή μερικών για τα γκατζετάκια περι οικονομιας στα διαφορα καταναλωτικά μεσα, καυστηρες πετρελαιου, μηχανη αυτοκινήτου, ρευμα κτλ.. να σας πω το εξής. 
Χρησιμοποίησα το γκατζετ που εχει βγεί με τους μαγνητες για την οικονομια καυσιμου σε ένα καυστηρα πετρελαίου και σε ενα πετρελαιοκίνητο αυτοκίνητο. Στο αυτοκίνητο ήταν αδικοχαμένα λεφτα... (η λεμοναδα που λέγαμε- κοστισε 170 ευρω). Στο καυστήρα που ζεστενει 150 m2 και νερο για οποία χρήση σε 8 μήνες κάναμε οικονομια απο 3 τονους στους 2,3 τονους. Δηλαδη 700 λίτρα* 0,5 ευρω που έκανε τότε = 350 ευρω... δηλαδη έβγαλε όλα τα εξοδα... και συνεχίζει... 

Αυτό που θέλω να πω είναι οτι τέτοιου είδους συσκευές αποδίδουν μόνο σε σταθερή διάρκεια και μεγάλη κατανάλωση. Οι πυκνωτες στο εργοστάσιο μας έκαναν δουλειά... για το σπίτι.... δεν ξέρω... υποθέτω πως δε θα κάνει όπως λένε οι περισσότεροι... αφήνω όμως και μια πιθανότητα... 

Καλή η άρνηση βάσει θεωρίας και λογικής, αλλά μια δικιμή θα σας πείσει...

----------


## FILMAN

Ανέστη,




> Όπως είπα λεπτομέριες στο θέμα δεν ξέρω. Επίσης αναφέρω οτι αυτό που μου ξεκαθάρισαν είναι οτι θέλει μεγάλη κατανάλωση αλλιώς όντως δεν θα έχει διαφορά. (Λάθος. Αν πρόκειται όντως για πυκνωτή, θέλει για την ακρίβεια *συγκεκριμένη επαγωγική κατανάλωση* για να δεις διαφορά (εννοείται στο απορροφούμενο ρεύμα, όχι στη χρέωση όπως ξαναείπα). Αν οι καταναλώσεις είναι ωμικές ή χωρητικές, θα δεις *αύξηση* στο ρεύμα αντί για μείωση. Ακόμα και με μικρή επαγωγική κατανάλωση μπορεί να έχεις αύξηση στο ρεύμα (λόγω υπερβολικής αντιστάθμισης, οπότε καταλήγουμε σε χωρητική συμπεριφορά με cosφ απολύτως μικρότερο σε σχέση με πριν), αλλά και με μεγάλες επαγωγικές καταναλώσεις η αντιστάθμιση θα είναι τόσο λίγη που το ρεύμα θα πέσει απειροελάχιστα. Επίσης λάβε υπόψη σου ότι ένα νοικοκυριό έχει κυρίως ωμικές καταναλώσεις (ηλεκτρ. κουζίνα, θερμοσίφωνας, ηλεκτρ. σίδερο, λαμπτήρες πυρακτώσεως, καλοριφέρ λαδιού, αερόθερμο, σεσουάρ, κ.λ.π. που είναι οι σημαντικότεροι καταναλωτές). Ξαναλέω δεύτερη φορά ότι οι μειώσεις αφορούν τα ρεύματα, και όχι τις kWh). Και επειδη ξέρω κόσμο ο οποιος χειμώνα καλοκαίρι δουλεύει με aircodition και δεν χρησημοποιουν καποιο άλλο μέσο ουτε για θέρμανση, εφ όσον ο λογαριασμός τους έρχεται 800 ευρω το 4 μηνο τα 50 δεν είναι τιποτα να το δοκιμάσουν. (Είναι. Διότι το άθροισμα 800+50=850 είναι μεγαλύτερο από τα 800. Άρα μεγαλώνουν τα έξοδα αντί να πέφτουν).
> 
> Όσο για την επιμονή μερικών για τα γκατζετάκια περι οικονομιας στα διαφορα καταναλωτικά μεσα, καυστηρες πετρελαιου, μηχανη αυτοκινήτου, ρευμα κτλ.. να σας πω το εξής. 
> Χρησιμοποίησα το γκατζετ που εχει βγεί με τους μαγνητες για την οικονομια καυσιμου σε ένα καυστηρα πετρελαίου και σε ενα πετρελαιοκίνητο αυτοκίνητο. Στο αυτοκίνητο ήταν αδικοχαμένα λεφτα... (η λεμοναδα που λέγαμε- κοστισε 170 ευρω). Στο καυστήρα που ζεστενει 150 m2 και νερο για οποία χρήση σε 8 μήνες κάναμε οικονομια απο 3 τονους στους 2,3 τονους. Δηλαδη 700 λίτρα* 0,5 ευρω που έκανε τότε = 350 ευρω... δηλαδη έβγαλε όλα τα εξοδα... και συνεχίζει... 
> (Τότε γιατί δεν τα έχουν πάνω οι καυστήρες από τη μάνα τους; Βλέπεις τι χαμός γίνεται με τις αυτοκινητοβιομηχανίες και την προσπάθεια μείωσης της κατανάλωσης καυσίμου των κινητήρων. Αν αυτά τα μαραφέτια είχαν αποτέλεσμα, δεν θα τα έβαζαν οι κατασκευαστές πάνω στα αυτοκίνητα από τη μάνα τους; Μήπως μαζί με την τοποθέτηση αυτού του εξαρτήματος κάνατε και καμιά συντήρηση στον καυστήρα; Η μείωση που λες θα μπορούσε κάλλιστα να οφείλεται σε κάτι τέτοιο. Ή στο γεγονός ότι ο πετρελαιάς που σας γέμισε τη δεξαμενή την τελευταία φορά έβαλε πραγματικά την απαιτούμενη ποσότητα πετρελαίου ενώ οι άλλοι τις προηγούμενες φορές έβαζαν λιγότερο. Ή ότι κάποιος/οι ανάβουν το καλοριφέρ λιγότερες ώρες. Ή ότι ρυθμίζουν το θερμοστάτη σε χαμηλότερη θερμοκρασία. Για βάλε το σε ένα ντηζελοκίνητο όχημα να δεις θα έχεις οικονομία όπως λες ότι γίνεται με το καλοριφέρ.
> 
> Αυτό που θέλω να πω είναι οτι τέτοιου είδους συσκευές αποδίδουν μόνο σε σταθερή διάρκεια και μεγάλη κατανάλωση. Οι πυκνωτες στο εργοστάσιο μας έκαναν δουλειά... (Ναι, γιατί για βιομηχανική χρήση η ΔΕΗ χρεώνει για το συντελεστή ισχύος... Για τις κατοικίες όμως, όχι... Και όπως θα ξέρεις, οι πυκνωτές που πρέπει να συνδέσεις κάθε φορά είναι συγκεκριμένοι! Δεν βάζεις έναν στην τύχη και κάνεις τη δουλειά σου!) για το σπίτι.... δεν ξέρω... υποθέτω πως δε θα κάνει όπως λένε οι περισσότεροι... αφήνω όμως και μια πιθανότητα... 
> 
> Καλή η άρνηση βάσει θεωρίας και λογικής, αλλά μια δικιμή θα σας πείσει...



Ναι, αλλά πρέπει να υπάρχει και μια λογική, δεν συμφωνείς;

----------


## Eledron

> Ανέστη,
> 
> Ναι, αλλά πρέπει να υπάρχει και μια λογική, δεν συμφωνείς;



--Στα τεχνικά δεν επιμένω σε τίποτα διότι δε γνωρίζω, και σε ευχαριστώ για τις διευκρινήσεις. 

--Είπα οτι στο πετρελαιοκίνητο που έχω δεν είχε καμία αλλαγή. Αν θες ξαναδιάβασέ το μήνυμα σε παρακαλώ.

Οι καυστήρες και τα αυτοκίνητα δεν φέρουν αυτό το εξάρτημα διότι οι εταιρείες που κατασκευάζουν καυστήρες και αυτοκίνητα υπακούν στις βιομηχανίες πετρελαίου. 

ΔΕΝ ΣΥΜΦΕΡΕΙ. Λιγότερη κατανάλωση λιγότερα έσοδα, και όσο κι αν σου φένεται περίεργο, ετσι είναι. Αν ενδιαφέρονταν για την οικονομία η λύση υπάρχει εδω και πολλά χρόνια απο το Γκιόλβα και άλλους ξένους (αγγλους και ιαπωνες) επιστημονες. Αυτό που ενδιαφερονται οι βιομηχανίες ενέργειας είναι το χρήμα και ΟΧΙ η οικονομία. Νομιζω είναι ξεκάθορο αυτό τη σήμερον ημέρα.

Έχει στηθεί ΠΑΡΑ πολύ καλα γυρω απο το πετρέλαιο τέτοια "επιχείρηση" που είναι σχεδόν απίθανο να αποδεσμευτούμε, τουλαχιστον σαν κοινωνια στο συνολο απο αυτό. Ατομικά καποιοι το έχουν κάνει. 

Η HONDA  έβγαλε αυτοκίνητο με κίνηση υδρογόνου.... Το οποίο κυκλοφορεί μόνο Αμερική !?!

Έλλειψη πετρελάιου δεν προκειτε να υπαρξει ποτέ. Απο την ινδική κάναβη, (ναι το χασισακι) παραγονται πανω απο 300.000 !!! αντικειμενα και μεσα σε αυτα και πετρελαιο. Επίσης υπαρχει καλιεργίσιμο φυτο που παραγει τετραπλάσια ποσοτητα diesel σε ενα τετραγωνικο απο οτι μπορει να εξαχθει απο τη γη.... ΓΙΑΤΙ λοιπον μιλάμε για κρίση και ελείματα??

Ας μην το προχρήσω διότι ξεφεύγουμε απο το θέμα και δεν έχει καμία σχέση με το αντικέιμενο που συζητάμε εδω. Αν θες μπορουμε να ανταλάξουμε απόψεις μέσω email.

-Ναί όντως οι πυκνωτές είναι συγκεκριμένοι. Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο. Αλλά αυτός που μας τους τοποθέτησε μου έδωσε τις πληροφοριές και για αυτό το "ματζουνι". Όπως είπα όμως δεν επιμένω. 

Καλή συνέχεια

----------


## H3

Εαν αυτα τα πραγματα δουλευαν πραγματικα ,οι πρωτες εφαρμογες θα ηταν για στρατιωτικους σκοπους (αεροσκαφη ,πλοια )

Μετα θα ηταν σε αγωνες Φ1 ,στα πολιτικα αεροσκαφη ,και τελος στα αυτοκινητα μαζικης παραγωγης .Ενοειται φυσικα πως αυτος που θα ειχε την πατεντα αυτου του πραγματος θα μαζευε δις 
Ομως τα πραγματα αυτα ΔΕΝ υπαρχουν πουθενα μεχρι σημερα ,αυτο σημαινει οτι  ΔΕΝ δουλευουν

----------


## FILMAN

Ανέστη, επέτρεψέ μου να διαφωνήσω. Αν οι κατασκευαστές αυτοκινήτων αύξαναν την κατανάλωση καυσίμου για να κάνουν το χατίρι στις πετρελαιοεταιρείες, απλώς κανείς δεν θα αγόραζε τα συγκεκριμένα αυτοκίνητα. Οπότε, πού είναι το κέρδος; Λες για το αυτοκίνητο που καίει υδρογόνο. Αν πωλούνταν εδώ στην Ελλάδα, εσύ θα το αγόραζες; Εγώ όχι. Γιατί μόλις άδειαζε το ρεζερβουάρ δεν θα μπορούσα να το ξαναγεμίσω, οπότε θα μου ήταν άχρηστο. Επίσης, έχε υπόψη σου ότι το υδρογόνο είναι από τα πιο δύσκολα υλικά όσον αφορά την αποθήκευση. Και αν διαφύγει στον αέρα, αυταναφλέγεται με έκρηξη. Σε άλλα μέρη του κόσμου χρησιμοποιείται ως καύσιμο το οινόπνευμα, που παράγεται και από φυτά, δηλ. χωρίς η πρώτη ύλη να είναι το πετρέλαιο. Ποια εταιρεία πετρελαιοειδών έχει κηρύξει τον πόλεμο στη LEXUS, την TOYOTA, τη HONDA και σε άλλες εταιρείες που παράγουν υβρδικά αυτοκίνητα; Και για να έρθουμε στο θέμα, ο γνωστός σου αυτός ηλεκτρολόγος σου συνέστησε αυτό το μαραφέτι για να κάνεις οικονομία στο σπίτι;

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Gadget-άκια οικονομίας = too good to be true...

Η προσέγγιση του μηχανικού πρέπει να είναι ότι με π... δεν βάφεις αυγά ή με άλλα λόγια για να έχεις παραγωγή (ή μείωση παραγωγής) οποιαδήποτε έργου πρέπει να δαπανήσεις (ή μειώσεις τη δαπάνη) αντίστοιχη ενέργεια ή αντίστοιχης τάξης μεγέθους ενέργεια...

Δεν μπορεί δηλ. με μία διαταξασούλα με μαγνητάκια ή άλλη θαυματουργό λύση να πετύχει κανείς σημαντικές μειώσεις της κατανάλωσης καυσίμου για ένα συγκεριμένο ποσό ενέργειας που εκλύσεται από την όποια πηγή! 

Το συγκεκριμένο topic θυμίζει εκείνο του αεικίνητου που ζητηθήκε αρκετά εκτεταμένα λες και είχε... βάθος η περεταίρω επένδυση σε φαιά ουσία και ανάλυση γενικότερα!

Κάθε διάταξη εκ κατασκευής έχει ένα συντελεστή απόδοσης ο οποίος επιτυγχάνεται υπό τις κανονικές συνθήκες λειτουργίας και δεν μπορεί να βελτιωθεί περεταίρω αν δεν γίνει κάποια τροποποίηση κλίμακας όμως ικανής για το όποιο σεβαστό αποτέλεσμα!

Νομίζω ότι ορισμένα πράγματα είναι κατανοητά σε όσους σκέφτονται ως μηχανικοί ανεξάτητα με το αν είναι διπλωματούχοι αλλά φυσικά ισχύει και το αντίστοφο. Στη δεύτερη περίπτωση η χώρα μπορεί να στερείται τυχόν πετυχημένους π.χ.... φιλόλογους!

Καλό σας απόγευμα!

----------


## H3

""Οι καυστήρες και τα αυτοκίνητα δεν φέρουν αυτό το εξάρτημα διότι οι εταιρείες που κατασκευάζουν καυστήρες και αυτοκίνητα υπακούν στις βιομηχανίες πετρελαίου.  ""

ΔΙΑΦΩΝΩ : οι βιομηχανιες υπακουν ΜΟΝΟ στα κερδη τους 

"""Η HONDA έβγαλε αυτοκίνητο με κίνηση υδρογόνου.... Το οποίο κυκλοφορεί μόνο Αμερική""

ΣΥΜΦΩΝΑ με αυτα που γραφεις δεν επρεπε να το  εχει βγαλει,ΔΕΝ υπακουει αραγε στις βιομηχανιες πετρελαιου ,μαλλον οχι 

ΟΙ διαφορες βιομηχανιες αυτοκινητων ,μηχ αεροσκαφων ΓΙΑΤΙ ξοδευουν δισεκατομυρια αραγε σε ερευνα και αναπτυξη για πιο οικονομικους κινητηρες ?
Συμφωνα με την λογικη σου θα επρεπε να υπακουν στις βιομηχανιες πετρελαιου  και να μην δινουν δεκαρα 

Γιατι υπαρχουν ηλεκτρικα αυτοκινητα ,υβριδικα αυτοκινητα ,Σταθμοι παραγωγης ηλεκτρισμου απο πυρηνικη ενεργεια ,και ενα σωρο εφαρμογες απο ενανεωσιμες μορφες ενεργειας ,Ολοι αυτοι που τα φτιαχνουν και τα πουλανε συμφωνα με αυτα που γραφεις ,θα επρεπε να ειναι στο "κολπο " με τις εταιριες πετρελαιου,Δεν ειναι ομως .

----------


## Eledron

> Ανέστη, επέτρεψέ μου να διαφωνήσω. Αν οι κατασκευαστές αυτοκινήτων αύξαναν την κατανάλωση καυσίμου για να κάνουν το χατίρι στις πετρελαιοεταιρείες, απλώς κανείς δεν θα αγόραζε τα συγκεκριμένα αυτοκίνητα. Οπότε, πού είναι το κέρδος; Λες για το αυτοκίνητο που καίει υδρογόνο. Αν πωλούνταν εδώ στην Ελλάδα, εσύ θα το αγόραζες; Εγώ όχι. Γιατί μόλις άδειαζε το ρεζερβουάρ δεν θα μπορούσα να το ξαναγεμίσω, οπότε θα μου ήταν άχρηστο. Επίσης, έχε υπόψη σου ότι το υδρογόνο είναι από τα πιο δύσκολα υλικά όσον αφορά την αποθήκευση. Και αν διαφύγει στον αέρα, αυταναφλέγεται με έκρηξη. Σε άλλα μέρη του κόσμου χρησιμοποιείται ως καύσιμο το οινόπνευμα, που παράγεται και από φυτά, δηλ. χωρίς η πρώτη ύλη να είναι το πετρέλαιο. Ποια εταιρεία πετρελαιοειδών έχει κηρύξει τον πόλεμο στη LEXUS, την TOYOTA, τη HONDA και σε άλλες εταιρείες που παράγουν υβρδικά αυτοκίνητα; Και για να έρθουμε στο θέμα, ο γνωστός σου αυτός ηλεκτρολόγος σου συνέστησε αυτό το μαραφέτι για να κάνεις οικονομία στο σπίτι;



Ενας ένας παιδια....  :Smile: 

Δε μου το συστησε... εγώ τον ρωτησα..

Οπως είπα το σύστημα έχει στηθεί πάνω στο πετρέλαιο. Ο απόλυτος έλεγχος δεν είναι εφικτός όμως. Και οι επιδοτήσεις για δαπάνες για νέες έρευνες είναι ικανες να καλυψουν και "αλλα" κενα... ο νοον νοήτω.. 

Το αυτοκίνητο υδρογόνου το έδειξαν και στη γνωστή εκπομπή Top Gear, χωρίς να δίνω τα εύσημα στην εκπομπή, όμως ήταν κατι πραγματικό και όχι θεωρια αμερκάνικης ταινίας. 

Αντιθέτως, το οτι κυκλοφορεί ΜΟΝΟ αμερική και όχι στον υπολοιπο κόσμο, ΑΥΤΟ με βάζει σε υποψίες. Οσο για το καυσιμο, το ίδιο γινόταν και με το υγραέριο στα αυτοκίνητα, που μέχρι πριν 3 χρόνια ήταν παρανομο, κανεις δεν ήξερε που να το βρεί και οι μισοι ταξιτζήδες το είχαν καθως και καποιοι γνώστες... τωρα τα πρατήρια αεριου φυτρωσαν σαν μανιταρια... ΟΛΑ είναι θεμα φόρου... μπαινει ο φορος τα οικονομαει το κρατος και ολα επιτρεπονται...

Το ίδιο είναι με το πετρελαιο θερμανσης και κίνησης... ας μου που καποιος πια είναι η διαφορα, περά απο το χρωματακι και την φορολογια... και αναλυω...

Το κόκκινο λεγεται κόκκινο διοτι βαζουν μέσα χρωστική ουσια για να μπορουν να το ξεχωρήσουν. Ο λογος που ΘΕΛΟΥΝ να το ξεχωρίσουν είναι η φορολογια. 
Οταν ο πετρελαιας έρχεται και σου γεμίζει τη δεξαμενη, σου ζηταέι λογαριασμο της ΔΕΗ για να σημειώσει το ΑΜ και να μπορει να διακαιολογήσει στο κρατος την αφαιρεση φορου που δικαιουσαι. Η τιμή λίτρου σε κόκκινο και κινησης είναι ιδια. Αφαιρείται ο φορος και έχουμε τη διαφορα... ΟΣΟ για την αποδοση στο καυσιμο... ΕΓΩ προσωπικα και πολλοι άλλοι σας λέω οτι ΔΕΝ υπάρχει ΚΑΜΙΑ διαφορα, ... δια του βίου.

ΟΛΑ λοιπον είναι στημμένα γυρω απο το κέρδος και όχι προς το συμφερον του κόσμου. 

Το υδρογόνο είναι δύσκολο στην αποθήκευση και ακόμα πιο δύσκολο στην παραγωγή....

Μέχρι το 2000 οχι μονο δεν ξεραμε τι ειναι το 3D printing αλλα ΟΥΤΕ στη πιο τρελη φανατσίωση ειχαμε φτασει για κατι τετοιο. Σημερα η ΒΙΟμηχανική ιατρική το χρησιμοποιεί κατακόρον το ιδιο και η νέα οδοντοτεχνική...., κοσμηματοποιοί, κ.ο.κ.
Είναι ασύληπτο στον κοινο νου αυτο που μπορει να κάνει μια μηχανη 3D printing. Και δε μιλάω μόνο για αυτές του πλαστικου, που εχουν κυκλωφορίσει ευρέως αλλά και μετάλλου.

Οι έρευνες περα απο τον σκοπο κατανάλωσης χρηματικών πόρων, έχουν σκοπο και την στάχτη στα μάτια του κόσμου. Η ελπίδα είναι τροφή για τον καθημερινό ανθρωπο να συνεχίσει να λειτουργεί πειθήνια σαν ρομποτάκι στο "συνολο" και να μπορουν τα συμφέροντα να "εξυπηρετούντε" πιστεύοντας οτι "καποιοι" νοιάζοντε γι αυτόν. Οταν κάποιος σου δίνει λεφτα για να κανεις αυτο που θέλεις κάποτε θα σου ζητήσει και αντάλαγμα. Το ανταλαγμα στις εταιρείες ερενων είναι να κρατανε καλα κρυμένα αυτά που ξέρουνε και να Μας ταίζουν με μπαρουφες περι ερευνων και να καταληγουμε οτι δεν έχουν αποτέλεσμα... Εχουν.. απλα έτσι θέλουν να μας "ταίζουν".

Άλλο θέμα το αεικίνητο.... 
Ο μηχανικός παντα πρεπει να έχει το οπτικό του παιδίο ανοιχτό σε αυτό που δε γνωρίζει. 

Επειδη πολλές οι αντιδράσεις και σίγουρα δε μπορω να σας απαντήσω ολους, θα πω το εξής για να μη σας κουραζω.... 

Επειδη κάτι δεν το ξέρουμε δεν σημαίνει οτι δεν υπάρχει. Και αν κάτι είναι μπροστά μας δε σημαίνει οτι το βλέπουμε... ποσο μάλον να το κατανοήσουμε... 

Και σίγουρα αυτός που το σκέφτηκε και το εφαρμοσε δεν ήταν πιο βλάκας απο εμας...

Καλο απόγευμα.

----------


## H3

> Επειδη κάτι δεν το ξέρουμε δεν σημαίνει οτι δεν υπάρχει. Και αν κάτι είναι μπροστά μας δε σημαίνει οτι το βλέπουμε... ποσο μάλον να το κατανοήσουμε... 
> 
> Και σίγουρα αυτός που το σκέφτηκε και το εφαρμοσε δεν ήταν πιο βλάκας απο εμας...



Δεν ξερω σε τι αλλο αναφερεσαι ,αλλα εαν αναφερεσαι στο "μαγικο " μαγνητακι που κανει οικονομια καυσιμου και στο "μαγικο " κουτακι που κανει οικονομια ρευματος στα σπιτια ,Το σιγουρο ειναι ειναι οτι αλλοι πιο εξυπνοι απο εμας που σιγουρα τα δοκιμασαν θεωρουν οτι αυτα ειναι αχρηστα γιαυτο δεν τα βαζει κανεις στα προιοντα του ,ουτε και τα συνιστα (εκτος βεβαια απο αυτους που τα πουλανε )
Δες εδω τι λενε οι Αμερικανοι που εχουν δοκιμασει δεκαδες τετοιες συσκευες
http://www.epa.gov/oms/consumer/reports.htm
http://energystar.custhelp.com/cgi-b...ted=1204908170

----------


## Nemmesis

> Ενας ένας παιδια.... 
> 
> Δε μου το συστησε... εγώ τον ρωτησα..
> 
> Οπως είπα το σύστημα έχει στηθεί πάνω στο πετρέλαιο. Ο απόλυτος έλεγχος δεν είναι εφικτός όμως. Και οι επιδοτήσεις για δαπάνες για νέες έρευνες είναι ικανες να καλυψουν και "αλλα" κενα... ο νοον νοήτω.. 
> 
> Το αυτοκίνητο υδρογόνου το έδειξαν και στη γνωστή εκπομπή Top Gear, χωρίς να δίνω τα εύσημα στην εκπομπή, όμως ήταν κατι πραγματικό και όχι θεωρια αμερκάνικης ταινίας. 
> 
> Αντιθέτως, το οτι κυκλοφορεί ΜΟΝΟ αμερική και όχι στον υπολοιπο κόσμο, ΑΥΤΟ με βάζει σε υποψίες. Οσο για το καυσιμο, το ίδιο γινόταν και με το υγραέριο στα αυτοκίνητα, που μέχρι πριν 3 χρόνια ήταν παρανομο, κανεις δεν ήξερε που να το βρεί και οι μισοι ταξιτζήδες το είχαν καθως και καποιοι γνώστες... τωρα τα πρατήρια αεριου φυτρωσαν σαν μανιταρια... ΟΛΑ είναι θεμα φόρου... μπαινει ο φορος τα οικονομαει το κρατος και ολα επιτρεπονται...
> ...



3 λαλουν και 2 χορευουν.. αλλα νταλα της παρασκευης το γαλα...
αφηνω ασχολιαστα ολα τα αλλα και κραταω μονο αυτο "Ο μηχανικός παντα πρεπει να έχει το οπτικό του παιδίο ανοιχτό σε αυτό  που δε γνωρίζει."
απολυτως  σωστο αλλα πρεπει να μαθεις και εσυ οτι το συγκεκριμενο αντικειμενο θεμα δν εχει να κανει με εξωγηινη τεχνολογια αλλα απλα με  πυκνωτες πηνεια κλπ κλπ αρα το ξερουμε πλεον δεν μας ειναι αγνωστη η λειτουργια τους... επειδη δεν ξερεις εσυ πως δουλευει δεν σε κανει εσενα ανοιχτομυαλο και τους υπολοιπους στενομυαλους... επισης τα λογια τυπου "Επειδη κάτι δεν το ξέρουμε δεν σημαίνει οτι δεν υπάρχει. Και αν κάτι  είναι μπροστά μας δε σημαίνει οτι το βλέπουμε... ποσο μάλον να το  κατανοήσουμε... " τα λενε οι παπαδες και αυτοι που δεν εχουν αλλα επιχειρηματα... σαφως οι επιστημονες πρεπει να ψαχνουν στο αγνωστο αλλα ποτε δεν πιστευουν σε αυτο πριν το αποδειξουν... εσυ πας λιγο αναποδα, χωρις να ξερεις πιστευεις οτι κατι παιζει απλα και μονο επειδη καποιος το εκανε προϊον
το οτι θεωρεις το αμαξι με υδρογονο επιτευμα της τεχνολογιας εμενα μου αφηνει ΠΟΛΛΑ περιθορια για να σκεφτω το τι πραγματικα γνωριζεις... μιλας για το 3d printing σαν να ειναι τεχνολογια που ερχετε απο την "area 51"

να ειδες τι κανεις? βγηκες οφτοπικ τελειως και με παρεσηρες... για να καταλαβω ξανα την θεση σου.. υπερασπιζεσαι ενα προϊον το οποιο δεν ξερεις αν δουλευει???

επισης λες για τις πετρελαιοεταιριες που κλεβουν τον κοσμακι... αλλα πιστευεις οτι μετα απο μια επαναστατικη εφευρεση  οπου 500W θα ηταν αρκετα για ενα σπιτι τα φωτοβολταικα θα εμεναν στην ιδια τιμη???

καλως μας ηρθες...  :Smile: περιμενω τις αποψεις σου για το θεμα με το αεικινητο... 

υγ. οσο περισσοτερες γνωσεις εχει καποιος τοσο λιγοτερα απο τα αποδεδειγμενα πραγματα μπορει κανεις να αμφισβητησει καποιος

----------


## jim.ni

> καλως μας ηρθες... περιμενω τις αποψεις  σου για το θεμα με το αεικινητο...



χαχαχα από το στόμα μου το πήρες Nemmesis, ήθελα να το πω πρώτος.

και να κάνω και μια μικρή διευκρίνιση στον Eledron. Αυτο που είπα εγώ δεν έχει να κάνει με το αν είναι αληθινό το μηχάνημα και αν κάνει δουλειά, τα έχουμε ξαναπεί αυτά και οι ειδικοί ξέρουν καλύτερα. Αυτο που είπα έχει να κάνει με τον τρόπο που το παρουσίασε και το επιχείρημα με τα 50€ και μόνο, άσε που ήταν και πρώτο ποστ και φάνηκε σαν διαφήμιση. Είναι γνωστό στις μέρες μας όπου το ιντερνετ έχει κατακτήσει τα πάντα οτι πολλοί προσπαθούν να πουλήσουν "κάτι" σε πολλούς με "μικρή" τιμή (βλέπε παντού donate) πάρα όπως γινόταν παλιά στα μαγαζιά δηλαδή μεγάλη τιμή και σε λίγους και μόνο κάποιος χαζός δεν θα μπορούσε να καταλάβει το παράδειγμα που ανέφερα. Τελος πάντων δεν το συνεχίζω, είμαστε στην εποχή του τσάμπα (αλλα τελικά τίποτα δεν είναι τσάμπα) και του φθηνού "έλα μωρέ μια λεμονάδα κάνει" που θα μας σώσει δήθεν δια μαγιάς. Και επίσης σε εποχή που κάποιοι προσπαθούν να πατήσουν πάνω στις ευαισθησίες των άλλων όπως πχ περιβάλλον και οικολογία, φιλοζωία και άλλα πολλά για να βγάλουν εύκολο χρήμα.

και ξαναρωτάω (ξέρω οτι ακούγετε χαζό το παράδειγμα άλλα μερικοί δεν καταλαβαίνουν): 50λεπτα δεν είναι τίποτα για κανέναν έτσι δεν είναι; τι θα λέγατε να μου δώσετε (όλοι οι Ελληνες που μπαίνετε στο ιντερνετ) από 50 λεπτά γιατί τα έχω ανάγκη; αστείο ε; κι όμως θα γινόμουν πλούσιος 

υγ: τώρα εν επιμένεις να το λες εσύ επένδυση καλός, εγώ δεν έκανα μάστερ στην Αγγλία  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Panoss

> Κατά δεύτερον καλώς σας βρήκα. 
> Είμαι Μηχανολόγος Μηχανικός (ΤΕΙ) με 2 Μasters (Αγγλια)



Αν κρίνω από αυτά που λές σου συνιστώ:
να κάνεις ΑΜΕΣΑ αγωγή στους Άγγλους ζητώντας τους αποζημίωση για τα πλαστά και άνευ αντικρίσματος σε γνώσεις πτυχία που σου δώσανε.
Είναι ο μόνος τρόπος να βγάλεις χρήματα από τα πτυχία σου.

Χωρίς τα πτυχία σου τώρα, μπορείς να συνεχίσεις να πουλάς "economizer"
 σε αφελείς και να τα εκονομάς.

Παιδιά, έλεος, γιατί δεν κλειδώνετε το παρόν θέμα και όλα τα σχετικά που εντελώς "τυχαία" σκάσανε όλα μαζί;

----------


## Eledron

> Αν κρίνω από αυτά που λές σου συνιστώ:
> να κάνεις ΑΜΕΣΑ αγωγή στους Άγγλους ζητώντας τους αποζημίωση για τα πλαστά και άνευ αντικρίσματος σε γνώσεις πτυχία που σου δώσανε.
> Είναι ο μόνος τρόπος να βγάλεις χρήματα από τα πτυχία σου.
> 
> Χωρίς τα πτυχία σου τώρα, μπορείς να συνεχίσεις να πουλάς "economizer"
>  σε αφελείς και να τα εκονομάς.
> 
> Παιδιά, έλεος, γιατί δεν κλειδώνετε το παρόν θέμα και όλα τα σχετικά που εντελώς "τυχαία" σκάσανε όλα μαζί;



    'Έγινες κριτής και κρίνεις τα δικά μου κριματα... (λέει ένα τραγουδάκι)...  :Smile: 

Δε θέλω να μπώ στο τρυπάκι της προσωπικής αντιπαράθεσης που προσπαθούν μερικοί να ανοίξουνε, αλλα η ελκτική του δύναμη ειναι υπερβατική. Και η καχυποψία υπερμεγέθης… να το προσέξουν μερικοί διότι μπορεί να οδηγήσει στην κατάθλιψη. 
Είναι πάντως πολύ φτωχό να νομίζει κάποιος οτι έρχετε κόσμος εδω για να πουλήσει...
χαχαχα... ευθυμήσαμε πάλι.

Τέλος πάντων. 

Αυτό που προφανώς δεν κατάλαβε κανείς είναι ότι όσο γνώστες είστε εσείς άλλο τόσο ήταν και αυτός που ρώτησα για το θέμα, και ίσως και παραπάνω. Και επειδή δεν πείστικα 100% το έθεσα εδώ περιμένοντας μια άποψη απόρριψης ή έγκρισης πάνω στο θέμα και όχι πάνω στις δικές μου γνώσεις (ή και πτυχία)... οπως είπα... δε ξερω τίποτα... 

Αλλά ο κλασικός ο ... Έλληνας αυτό ξέρει να κάνει. βλέπει το δέντρο και χάνει το δάσος. 

Και όπως είπα... τίποτα απο αυτά τα γκατζετάκια δε δουλεύει... τωρα εγώ το οτι εξοικονομώ χρήματα στο καυστήρα θέρμανσης είναι η φαντασία μου. Ισως και να οφείλεται στη συντήρηση.. ή στο οτι ο προμηθευτής ξαφνικά μετα απο 15 χρόνια σταθερής συνεργασίας έπαθε κρίση συνειδήσεως και όλως συμπωματικά μου έβαλε τα σωστά λίτρα, ΑΦΟΥ εγκατέστησα εγω αυτο το ματζούνι.  Εσείς πάντως μπορείτε να επιμένετε ότι όλα είναι απάτη. Και αν κάνω και μια αγωγή στους Αγγλους ισως φανταστώ οτι βγάζω περισσότερα. 

  Να διευκρινίσω ότι στο πετρελαιοκίνητο ΔΕΝ εκανε απολύτως τίποτα. Είναι απάτη… Στο καυστήρα… το ανέλυσα… 

Και μια που αναφέρθηκες σε παπάδες Nemmesis... υπάρχει και ένα καλό ρητό. "κρίνε την αμαρτία και οχι αυτόν που την κάνει"

Και για να σου απαντήσω αρμόδια στο σχόλιο σου... Όταν ο Τεσλα έκανε ηλεκτρικές εκκενώσεις 300  χιλιόμετρα μακριά απο εκεί που βρισκόταν, ο Εντισον προσπαθούσε να εδραιώσει το συνεχές (φτωχό) ρεύμα του στις βιομηχανίες λαδόνωντας τους πάντες.... κι αυτός το ίδιο επιστήμονας με σας ήτανε... αλλά είχε άγνοια και του φαινόταν εξωγήινα. Και σήμερα οι επιστήμονες 100 χρόνια μετά (που επίσης γνωρίζουν και τα ξέρουν όλα) ακόμα προσπαθούν να κάνουν εκκένωση στο μισό μέτρο... 

Τις ίδιες αντιδράσεις αντιμετωπίζω απο επιστήμονες ανθρώπους όταν τους μιλάω για δονητική εξουδετέρωση εσωτερικών τάσεων στα μέταλα . ΔΕΝ γίνεται.... τωρα γιατι οι αμερικάνοι το εφαρμόζουνε και εμεις πεισματικά το αρνουμαστε αυτό είναι άλλη ιστορία... αλλα ναι... ξέχασα... ειμαστε επιστήμονες και τα ξέρουμε όλα... 
  Πάντως αν και δειλά, αρχίσε και εφαρμόζεται κι εδώ… αλλά μιλάμε για πολλά χρόνια πίσω… 

Το ίδο με εσας με αντιμετωπίσανε πτυχιούχοι μηχανολόγοι... οταν 10 χρόνια πριν αναφερόμουν στην νανοτεχνολογία και ρωτούσα να μάθω αν κάποιος ξέρει κάτι... 
Σήμερα η εφαρμογή της στην ιατρική είναι γεγονός και γίνονται στοχεύσεις και στη μηχανική... 

Με άλλα λόγια δε με πείθει η θεωρία. Οι γνώσεις σας σεβαστές... αλλά προτιμώ την εμπειρία. Συμφωνώ ότι τα περισσότερα είναι απάτη. Άλλωστε οπως είχε πει κι ενας "σοφός" άνθρωπος, βρές κατί "άχρηστο" να πουλήσεις στο κόσμο και θα γίνεις πλούσιος. Εγώ μάλλον είμαι ένα από τα θύματα. Η αλήθεια είναι κάπου ανάμεσα για μένα.

Για το αεικίνητο δε ξέρω τίποτα. Απλά είχα διαβάσει ενα άρθρο ότι ένας Έλληνας και ένας άγγλος είχαν κάνει μια τέτοια μηχανή ο καθένας με δικό του τρόπο. Μάλιστα ο Άγγλος ισχυριζόταν ότι εξασφάλιζε ενέργεια για 4 σπίτια αν θυμάμαι καλά. Αλλά το θέμα έχει εξαφανιστεί απο τη επικαιρότητα πανω από 15 χρόνια. Αν θέλεις να το αναλύσουμε ας ανοίξουμε ένα άλλο θέμα... εδω νομίζω τελειώσαμε.

Και για να κλεισω, ενας έλληνας μηχηνικός που είχε συνεργείο αυτοκινήτων οταν πήγε στην ΕΛΒΟ για να τους παρουσιάσει το κλασικό πλανητικό διαφορικό σύστημα με τροχούς τριβής αντι για γρανάζια για εφαρμογή σε βαρέα οχήματα γελούσανε μαζί του... Σήμερα την πατέντα την έχουν αγορασμένη οι γερμάνοι.... 

Καλή σας ημέρα. 

ΥΓ: Quiz, Σωστό ή λάθος;

- Οι Αμερικάνοι ΔΕΝ πήγαν ποτέ στο φεγγάρι
- Η θεωρία της σχετικότητας ΔΕΝ είναι του Αινστάιν.
- Οι συσκευές εξοικονόμησης ρεύματος είναι απάτη.

----------


## stom

Προφανως δεν θελεις να σε παρουμε σοβαρα, οποτε πλατιαζεις επι παντος επιστητου, προσπαθωντας να καταληξεις σε συμπερασματα μεσω χαοτικης επαγωγης.

(εε. εε.. εγραψα παλι εε?)

----------


## Eledron

έτσι. συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου. there is no spoon  :Smile:

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Κάποια σχόλια για το πως πάει να εξελιχθεί η κουβέντα:

- There's no spoon BUT there's no yoghurt as well!

- Σε αναγωγή του "το μουστάκι είναι ο φερετζές του π... τη" αφήνω να το συμπληρώσετε εσείς: το πτυχίο είναι ο .... του .... 

Θα μπορούσε να είναι του κατ'επάγγελμα μηχανικού (άτιμη ζωή εγώ που ήθελα να γίνω κοπτοραπτού...)!

- Η γενίκευση και το πλάτιασμα είναι η καλύτερη υπεκφυγή για συγκεκριμένη απάντηση!

- Εμμένω στην άποψη που διατύπωσα παραπάνω πως ίσως στερείται η κοινωνία μας των καλών υπηρεσιών άξιων φιλολόγων ή δημαγωγών ή εν τέλει, γιατί όχι, πολιτευτάδων..., σίγουρα όμως όχι μηχανικών! Πιθανά γεννιέσαι μηχανικός (όπως και φιλόλογος) δεν γίνεσαι όσα MIT και να βγάλεις. Όλοι οι μπουχέσες της πολιτικής σκηνής έχουν τελείωσει Harvard αλλά όταν επισκέφτονταν την ακριτική Ελλάδα η πρώτη είδηση ήταν ότι δοκίμασαν προβατίνα (να μην λέμε ονόματα) και όχι κάποιο αναπτυξιακό μέτρο στα πλαίσια του ESPA και τελικά δεν προσπάθησαν έστω να ανακόψουν λίγο την οικονομική, πολιτική και πολισμική κατρακείλα. Για την κατάσταση της οικονομίας μας ούτε λόγος να γίνεται...!

Θα μου πείτε τί σχέση έχουν κάποια από αυτά που γράφω με την Εξοικονόμηση ενέργειας. Θα αντυαπαντήσω ότι σχέση έχει η αμπελοφιλοσοφία και οι στάτορες με αυτήν...!!! Τουλάχιστον ας δρέψουμε της ευκαιρίας να βγάλουμε προς τα έξω που έχουμε μέσα μας (αυτό που έλεγε ο Βασιλάκης σε στίχους του Άσιμου να βγει το μέσα έξω σας...)!!!

Καλή υπομονή!

----------


## stom

Πηρουνια εχεις σπιτι σου?

----------


## Eledron

πάντως το "as well" δε χρησιμοποιείται στο γραπτό λόγο.

έτσι για να επιβεβαιώσω την προφητεία σου...  :Smile: 

δεν ξέρω αν στερούμαστε από μηχανικούς, πάντως από ότι άλλο θες έχει πληθώρα... ψάξε να βρεις που ανήκεις

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Προσωπικά δεν επικαλέσθηκα ούτε πτυχία, ούτε ικανότητες-δεξιότητες, ούτε γλωσσομάθεια (σε Αγγλικά, Ελληνικά κλπ.) και υιοθετώ ενεργά με πράξεις στην καθημερινότητά μου το... 'γειράσκω αεί διδακόμενος' σε όλα τα επίπεδα της ζωής μου...

Αυτοί που το κάνουν σαφώς δηλώνουν κατ'ελάχιστον ΑΝΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΑ!

Κάνω λάθος?

----------


## cosecon

> πάντως το "as well" δε χρησιμοποιείται στο γραπτό λόγο.
> 
> έτσι για να επιβεβαιώσω την προφητεία σου... 
> 
> δεν ξέρω αν στερούμαστε από μηχανικούς, πάντως από ότι άλλο θες έχει πληθώρα... ψάξε να βρεις που ανήκεις



*Το as well χρησιμοποιείται άνετα και γραπτά!
*
*http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/as_well
*
*as well* (_not  comparable_)
     Positive
*as well*

Comparative
_not comparable_

Superlative
_none (absolute)_


(focus, idiomatic) In addition;  also. _Wearing his hat and coat, he looked outside and decided he should  take an umbrella, as well._To the same effect _They might as well walk as drive in this traffic._

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Αυτό σημαίνει εμπεριστατατωμένη άποψη!

Να υπάρχει σχετική και ακριβής τεκμηρίωση (documentation)!!

Χαιρετώ

----------


## klik

Κατά, το νήμα έχει 13700 εμφανίσεις... τα πράσινα άλογα έχουν τα "πάνω" τους... :Lol:

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Εγώ ακούω πάλι πως το ΔΝΤ έχει τα πάνω του. Τα πράσινα άλογα μάλλον είναι γαϊδούρια γιατί μόνο αυτά δύνανται να φέρουν φορτίο αγόγγυστα κατά το... δουλεύουν τα γαϊδούρια να τρώνε τα άλογα! Επομένως το τι χρώμα έχουν τα άλογα είναι ένα θέμα...!

----------


## cosecon

Και εδώ αυτήν τη στιγμή θέσατε ένα πολύ σοβαρό φιλολογικό θέμα: 

είναι πράσινα άλογα ή  "πράσσειν άλογα" (πράττω                          = κάνω, άλογο = μη λογικό)?

Ζητώ συγνώμη για το off topic σε ένα τόσο επιστημονικό θέμα!

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Πριν σε συγχαρώ για την παρέμβαση στην 'επιστημονική' μας κουβέντα να επισημάνω το γεγονός πως αποδεικνύεται περίτρανα η συμπληρωματικότητα των ρολων του φιλόλογου και του μηχανικού που ενώ ο πρώτος δύναται να θεωρήσει την αναφορά στα άλογα ως μεταφορικής ή αλληγορικής σημασίας στη ρύμη του λόγου ο δεύτερος θεωρεί δεδομένη την ύπαρξή τους ως βιολογική υπόσταση και προσπαθεί να προσδιορίσει περεταίρω τα γενετικά ή χρωματικά χαρακτηριστικά τους. 

ΥΓ. Τα συγχαρητήρια ισχύουν με την προϋπόθεση πως το συγκεριμένο σχόλιο είναι πηγαίο και όχι προσφιλής ετυμολογικής φύσεως έκφραση γνωστού φωνακλά παρουσιαστή βιβλίων προσανάμματος... (μην παρεξηγήσεις, αστειεύομαι)!

Χαιρετώ

----------


## cosecon

Το σχόλιο είχε γίνει από καθηγητή φιλόλογο κατά τα μαθητικά μου χρόνια στην 1η λυκείου (κ. Βούλγαρη για να δώσω και το reference)....πολλά χρόνια πριν αλλά μου έχει μείνει από τότε!!! Βέβαια με ένα σχετικό *googlarισμα* (ας με συγχωρέσουν οι φιλόλογοι, είμαι και γλωσσοπλάστης) και μια επιφανειακή έρευνα (στο πόδι) ανακάλυψα ότι οι απόψεις διίστανται. Κάτι σαν την εξοικονόμηση ενέργειας με μαγικό ματζαφλάρι, ή το  θέμα μεγίστης σημασίας που θα απασχολήσει την κοινή γνώμη για 1 εβδομάδα, Τζούλια ή Ντούβλη  :Confused1:  ???!!!

----------


## Nemmesis

> Τζούλια ή Ντούβλη  ???!!!



ψινακις... :Lol:  :Lol: 
 Τζουλί ή Ντούβλο???

----------


## cosecon

Ωραίο το πούρο, ωραία και η σαμπάνια!!! Ας τα συνδυάσουμε μαζί σε μια υπερπαραγωγή!

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Ωραίος Κώστα! Μάλλον προφητικός ο καθηγητής σου, το σχόλιό του στις μέρες μας επίκαιρο όσο ποτέ!!

Καλό απόγευμα

----------


## Eledron

> Προσωπικά δεν επικαλέσθηκα ούτε πτυχία, ούτε ικανότητες-δεξιότητες, ούτε γλωσσομάθεια (σε Αγγλικά, Ελληνικά κλπ.) και υιοθετώ ενεργά με πράξεις στην καθημερινότητά μου το... 'γειράσκω αεί διδακόμενος' σε όλα τα επίπεδα της ζωής μου...
> 
> Αυτοί που το κάνουν σαφώς δηλώνουν κατ'ελάχιστον ΑΝΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΑ!
> 
> Κάνω λάθος?



Γεια σας. ξαναήρθα.

Γίωργο, αν διαβάσεις το θέμα απο την αρχή, είπα οτι δεν είμαι ηλεκτρολόγος ή ηλεκτρονικός. και με "στόμφό" με ρωτησε ο jim.ni τι είμαι. και απάντησα. Διοτι έγω δεν κανω υπεκφυγες. Πριν λοιπον κατευθυνεις τα πυρά σου σε οποιοδήποτε στόχο να ξέρεις γιατι το κανεις, και να μη φάσκεις και αντιφάσκεις. Εγω δεν το έπαιξα ουτε γνωστης ουτε επιστήμονας ουτε προφήτης. Εσυ και μερικοί αλλοι βαλθήκατε να καταγίνστε με τα πτυχία μάλλον για να επιβαιβεωσετε τη δική σας ανασφάλεια. 
Μέχρι και πλασίε με βγάλατε. 

Ο Nemessis με κατατόπισε. Λιγότερα επιθετικά βέβαια αλλα με χιούμορ. Οι υπόλοιποι που εμπλακίκατε είσασταν αυτοι που σχολιάζεις ευστοχα οτι οποιος δε ξέρει να απαντήσει καταλήγει στις υπεκφυγές. 

Βλέπε Nemessis λοιπον να μαθαίνεις πως διαχερίζοντε κατι τυπακια σαν και του λογου μου !! και ασε τις προφητίες.

όσο για το σχόλειο με τα αγγλικά ήταν χιούμορ που φυσικά το προφυτικό σου πεδίο όντας περιορισμένο δεν προέβλεψε. 

Μην εξάπτεστε... η ζωή έχει σοβαρότερα προβλήματα απο κατι μηαχνικους της κακιας ωρας σαν κι εμενα.

Αντε καλο βόλι και καλο ΣΚ σε όλους.

----------


## Eledron

> *Το as well χρησιμοποιείται άνετα και γραπτά!
> *
> *http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/as_well
> *
> *as well* (_not  comparable_)
>      Positive
> *as well*
> 
> Comparative
> ...



Στην άρνηση δεν χρησιμοποιεις as well , χρησιμοποιείς το either στην προκειμένη... 

   there is no spoon, but there is no yoghurt, either.  



 Η σύνταξη που σου δίνει το wiki, αναφέρεται στο προφορικό λόγο. Δεν είναι λάθος. Απλα δεν χρησιμοποιείται.  Κι εγώ το έγραφα έτσι, αλλα με διορθώσανε. Γιατι  υπήρχαν κι άλλοι που ξέραν περισσότερα απο εμένα. Όπως το μου και το με, το αφου στο τέλος της πρότασης κτλ κτλ... 



 Τις πληροφορίες που βρήκες στο internet να τις στείλεις στο Cambrige.

Αλλά όπως είπα... Εκανα χιουμορ ασπαζοντας την προφητεία...

----------


## KOKAR

λοιπόν, λίγη υπομονή μέχρι το βραδάκι που θα ανεβάσω τις φώτο και τα σχόλια του
φίλου μου που άνοιξε το economizer.......
και πως μπορούμε να το κάνουμε με 3 ευρώ.......απο τα 75 που πωλείτε

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Καλώς τον (Eledron) και ας άργησε!

Δεν μπορώ ακόμα να καταλάβω γιατί τα σχόλια επί των γραφομένων σου τα εκλαμβάνεις ως επίθεση. Μήπως θα έπρεπε να τα αντιμετωπίζεις με χιούμορ, αυτοσαρκασμό και ως ευκαιρίες αυτοβελτίωσης? Μήπως ο τρόπος αντιμετώπισης της λογοκρισίας (θεμιτό για όποιον κατεθέτει δημόσια της απόψεις του) δημιουργεί κάποια εύλωγα συμπεράσματα για τον χαρακτήρα σου? Για σκέψου το λίγο coldblooded όμως... (μιλάω εντελώς φιλικά).

Όσον αφορά εμένα έχω δώσει δείγματα γραφής στα 600+ μηνύματα που μετράω ήδη στο παρόν φόρουμ και είμαι σίγουρος πως τα ενεργά τουλάχιστον μέλη έχουν ολοκληρωμένη άποψη (καλή ή κακή) οπότε δεν έχω κάτι να προσθέσω πάνω σε αυτό. Απλά σε σένα ως νέο σχετικά μέλος θα ήθελα να πω πως απολαμβάνω cool της ανωνυμίας μου με την καλή έννοια δηλ. δεν δίνω προσωπικά στοιχεία που θα είχαν σκοπό την αυτοπροβολή μου όπως επαγγελματική κατάσταση, τίτλους σπουδών, κοινωνική κατάσταση κλπ. κλπ. ούτε το 'έπαιξα' ειδήμων σε οτιδήποτε. Όπου διαφώνησα όμως κατέθεσα την προσωπική μου άποψη χωρίς ιδιότητα πάλι! Και πίστεψέ με είμαι σε καλό status σε σχέση με όλα αυτά!!

Πάντως και μόνο το γεγονός ότι δεν γνωριζόμαστε και άρα δεν υπάρχουν... προηγούμενα μάλλον σημαίνει πως τα γραφόμενά σου κάπου στα δικά μου αυτιά και κάποιων άλλων συναδέλφων ακούστηκαν... κάπως!

Καλό ΠΣΚ!

----------


## JimKarvo

Κώστα έχω και εγώ ένα, δίπλα μου.. θέλεις να σου στείλω φωτογραφία από το "πλούσιο" εσωτερικό του?

----------


## thomasskoy

> Κώστα έχω και εγώ ένα, δίπλα μου.. θέλεις να σου στείλω φωτογραφία από το "πλούσιο" εσωτερικό του?



στειλε μου και εμενα φιλε μου να δω και εγω τι μας κρυβουν.

----------


## JimKarvo

Ωραία, θα το ανοίξω σε λιγάκι, και θα την ανεβάσω εδώ..

----------


## thomasskoy

δηλαδη ολλα αυτα το ιδιο κυξλωμα εχουν μεσα εγω εχω δει ενα αλλο που ειναι πολυ πιο μεγαλο σε μεγεθος.δειτε www.ecotip.gr

----------


## klik

> Ωραία, θα το ανοίξω σε λιγάκι, και θα την ανεβάσω εδώ..



μη... όταν το ανοίγεις αυτοκαταστρέφεται (και μετασχηματίζεται σε άχρηστη συσκευή με εξαΰλωση των ειδικών μεταενεργειακών πολυστοιβαδικών εξαρτημάτων αντιύλης) και μετά δεν λειτουργεί και βγαίνουν κάποιοι κακεντρεχείς και λένε ότι δεν δούλευε ποτέ κλπ κλπ  :Biggrin:

----------


## JimKarvo

1 έχω να πω.. ο πυκνωτής που έχει, δεν έχει αντίσταση για να αποφορτίζεται..!!!! 

Τώρα κατάλαβα γιατί καμια φορά με χτύπαγε το ρεύμα...

----------


## cosecon

> μη... όταν το ανοίγεις αυτοκαταστρέφεται (και μετασχηματίζεται σε άχρηστη συσκευή με εξαΰλωση των ειδικών μεταενεργειακών πολυστοιβαδικών εξαρτημάτων αντιύλης) και μετά δεν λειτουργεί και βγαίνουν κάποιοι κακεντρεχείς και λένε ότι δεν δούλευε ποτέ κλπ κλπ



Τρομερή τεχνολογία κατά της βιομηχανικής κατασκοπείας....Και εγώ ο αφελής έλεγα ότι ήταν άχρηστο....

----------


## cosecon

> Εσυ και μερικοί αλλοι βαλθήκατε να καταγίνστε με τα πτυχία μάλλον για να επιβαιβεωσετε τη δική σας ανασφάλεια.



Να τις βγάλουμε τώρα όλοι έξω να τις μετρήσουμε....!!! :Lol: 


Τις σπουδές μας εννοούσα.....μην παρεξηγηθώ.... :Blushing:

----------


## thomasskoy

τις φωτογραφιες δεν βλεπω

----------


## Thansavv

Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση το μέγεθος δεν έχει σημασία... Όσο μεγάλο και να είναι.... δεν προσφέρει τίποτα. Αυτό έχω καταλάβει απ΄αυτά που έχω διαβάσει εδώ....
Αλλά μου κάνει εντύπωση το "η συνεχής έρευνα και βελτίωση των προϊόντων" και ότι "χιλιάδες προϊόντα έχουν τοποθετηθεί σε δημόσια κτίρια". Έχει όντως άραγε τόσο πολύ "πιάσει" το παραμύθι? Ποιος εγκρίνει την αγορά αυτών των συσκευών από τις δημόσιες υπηρεσίες?

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Καλά ε, κάποιοι κάνουν χιούμορ με τα Αγγλικά τόσο διακριτικό και εκλεκτισμένο που δεν το καταλαβαίνει κανένας, μα κανένας... Εμένα τον κακό π.χ. επίδειξη καλής εκφοράς της Αγγλικής μου βγαίνει...!!! Τουλάχιστον να μας σημειώνουν παραδίπλα πότε το σχόλιό τους αποτελεί χιούμορ ώστε να βάζουμε τη γαργαλιέρα ON... 

Ενώ η ατάκα για τη συσκευή που αυτοκαταστρέφεται με τα περίεργα αυτοαναφλέξιμα υλικά καλή, μα πολλή καλή... Επικίνδυνες αποστολές λοιπόν τα μαγνητάκια, για δές!!!

Δυστυχώς ούτε το χιούμορ μαθαίνεται αν δεν βγαίνει από μέσα σου... Ε, ρε Δανιαλίδη και αθάνατο Ελληνικό σινεμά...

Κώστα έγραψες πάλι. Ξέρεις όμως τι λένε: της κοντης ψ...λής της φταίνε οι τρίχες! Και όλοι οι υπόλοιποι τριγύρω...

----------


## thomasskoy

εγω πιστευω οτι στα μεγαλα κτιρια μαγαζια και αλλα κανει δουλεια γιατι εκει εχουν φωτιστικα φθοριου και αλλες συσκευες που τις βελτιωνει.επισης η συγκεκριμενη εταιρια εχει παρει πιστοποιηση απο οτι ειδα απο το ελληνικο κρατος και εχει διαφορα μοντελλα αναλογα την καταναλωση.

----------


## Nemmesis

> η συγκεκριμενη εταιρια εχει παρει πιστοποιηση απο οτι ειδα απο το ελληνικο κρατος και εχει διαφορα μοντελλα αναλογα την καταναλωση.



απο που αλλου θα επερνε???? ξερεις τι μιζα μπορει να βγει σε ενα προϊον που κοστιζει 1-2ευρω στην παραγωγη και να πωλειται στα 20 ευρω (τοσο φτηνα χαρι στα δυνατα παζαρια του υπευθηνου μιζοεισπρακτορα???  που θα καφιετε κιολας οτι πετυχε μια πολυ καλη τιμη αφου υπαρχουν και με 70ευρω στην αγορα!!!!!

στα μεγαλα κτηρια (βλεπε ουρανοξυστες) υπαρχουν συσκευες που διωρθονουν το cosφ και μαλιστα "ενεργα" συστηματα και οχι παθητικα πυκνωτακια αλλα δεν υπαρχουν εκει για οικονομια...

----------


## KOKAR

σας παρουσιάζω τα σχόλια που μου έστειλε ο φίλος μου μαζί με τις 
φωτογραφίες από το economizer....

*Διασημικη τεχνολογία σε συνδυασμό  με τεχνολογία της ΝΑΣΑ .................χωρίς Α-ΝΑΣΑ και τιμη 59-79 ευρώ.*



*Ρουμπινιο δε βλέπω..... μήπως ειναι  σμαραγδιο και δεν φαίνεται...?*



*τελικά ειναι 3 παράλληλοι 2,2μF sta 250V ac*



*Στη φωτο SNC00140low.jpg πανω πάνω θα δειτε  το ΕΝΑΛΛΑΚΤΙΚΟ μοντέλο by Βαγγελης.*



*part list*

*πυκνωτης 8μF 450v ac με καλωδιο  2ευρω*

*φις σουκο 1 ευρω*

*αντισταση εκφορτησης 150-200-300ΚΩ 0,5W να  μπαινει μεσα στο φις 0ευρω*

*(προεραιτικα ενα βαριστορ παραλληλα στην  αντισταση και τον πυκνωτη και στα 220v) max 0.5euro*



*το μοντελο μου ειναι κατα κατι ανωτερο λογω  πυκνωτη απο 6,6 σε 8 που ειναι και ηλεκτρολογικος μονιμης λειτουργιας αλλα.......  αλλα......*



*....αλλα για να λεμε και την μαυρη αληθεια  το δικο μου δεν εχει LEDssssssss και fuse.*



*ισως σε μελλοντικο μοντελο να βαλω. 
*


και τώρα οι φώτο...

----------


## KOKAR

εγώ τις φώτο τις εχω ανεβάσει *εδώ....*


υ.γ
κάποιος MOD ας ενώσει τα δυο ΙΔΙΑ thread...... :Wink:

----------


## moutoulos

Όντως, θέλανε συγχώνευσή, στην ουσία ήταν το ίδιο θέμα.

----------


## KOKAR

όλες οι φώτο του economizer και σε υψηλή ανάλυση είναι στο παρακάτω link

http://www.sendspace.com/file/2engoe

----------


## Phatt

Τελικα τωρα καταλαβα τι ειναι αυτο το μηχανακι...Ειναι ενα κυκλωμα με ενδεικτικες λυχνιες για να γνωριζουμε εαν φερνει ρευμα η μπριζα του σπιτιου μας!Και μαλιστα πολυ σταθερο ρευμα  :Lol: 
Ελα Αλεκοοοοοο....Ποσα δοκιμαστικα κατσαβιδια αγοραζεις με 50ε;
ΠΟΣΑ; ΧΑχαχαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## klik

Τα ledακια είναι green...άρα ισχύει το green power :Wink:

----------


## KOKAR

κανονικά εδώ δεν έπρεπε να φάνε καμιά μήνυση για παραπληροφόρηση
και εξαπάτηση ????
 :Cursing:

----------


## thomasskoy

xaxaxaωραιο κυκλωματακι εχει. τουλαχιστον δεν εβαζαν 4 πυκνωτες μεσα αφου εχει θεση? θα το εκαναν για οικονομια φενετε. :Biggrin:

----------


## jim.ni

ωραία το λύσαμε και αυτό, πάμε για λεμονάδες......... :Rolleyes:

----------


## JimKarvo

Κώστα, το ίδιο είναι και το δικό μου περίπου, απλά έχει μόνο έναν πυκνωτή...

----------


## cosecon

> Κώστα, το ίδιο είναι και το δικό μου περίπου, απλά έχει μόνο έναν πυκνωτή...



ΑΑΑΑΑΑ εσύ έχεις το φτηνό μοντέλο....θα εξοικονομήσεις λιγότερο.... να κάνεις οπωσδήποτε αναβάθμιση.... :Lol:

----------


## Eledron

Καλημέρα και καλη εβδομάδα σε ολους.

Εν συνέχεια στην αναζήτηση περι οικονομίας (και αφού τελικά αποφανθήκαμε έστω και μέσω παρεξηγμένου χιούμορ οτι τα ματζούνια είναι μονο για να τα μασας ή μάλλον να στα μασάν οι άλλοι, και οικονομία δεν κάνουν) ήθελα να ρωτήσω οποιον ξέρει, να μας πει τι διαφορά έχει μια συσκεή πχ aircodition ενεργ. κλάσης Α και μια πχ C. Και αν μπορειτε σας παρακαλώ να εξηγείσετε γιατι ένα inverter aicodition δουλεύει μετα τους 35 βαθμούς κελσίου. Είναι έτσι όντως, ή είναι παραμύθι των εταιρειών για να πουλάνε τα ακριβά μηχανήματα. Ευχαριστώ. 

----------------
Την τέχνη για να την εφαρμόσεις θέλει ταλέντο. Για να την καταλάβεις όμως θέλει αντίληψη. Ακόμα κι αν αυτή είναι η αίσθηση του χιούμορ.

----------


## Eledron

> Καλώς τον (Eledron) και ας άργησε!
> 
> Δεν μπορώ ακόμα να καταλάβω γιατί τα σχόλια επί των γραφομένων σου τα εκλαμβάνεις ως επίθεση. Μήπως θα έπρεπε να τα αντιμετωπίζεις με χιούμορ, αυτοσαρκασμό και ως ευκαιρίες αυτοβελτίωσης? Μήπως ο τρόπος αντιμετώπισης της λογοκρισίας (θεμιτό για όποιον κατεθέτει δημόσια της απόψεις του) δημιουργεί κάποια εύλωγα συμπεράσματα για τον χαρακτήρα σου? Για σκέψου το λίγο coldblooded όμως... (μιλάω εντελώς φιλικά).
> 
> Όσον αφορά εμένα έχω δώσει δείγματα γραφής στα 600+ μηνύματα που μετράω ήδη στο παρόν φόρουμ και είμαι σίγουρος πως τα ενεργά τουλάχιστον μέλη έχουν ολοκληρωμένη άποψη (καλή ή κακή) οπότε δεν έχω κάτι να προσθέσω πάνω σε αυτό. Απλά σε σένα ως νέο σχετικά μέλος θα ήθελα να πω πως απολαμβάνω cool της ανωνυμίας μου με την καλή έννοια δηλ. δεν δίνω προσωπικά στοιχεία που θα είχαν σκοπό την αυτοπροβολή μου όπως επαγγελματική κατάσταση, τίτλους σπουδών, κοινωνική κατάσταση κλπ. κλπ. ούτε το 'έπαιξα' ειδήμων σε οτιδήποτε. Όπου διαφώνησα όμως κατέθεσα την προσωπική μου άποψη χωρίς ιδιότητα πάλι! Και πίστεψέ με είμαι σε καλό status σε σχέση με όλα αυτά!!
> 
> Πάντως και μόνο το γεγονός ότι δεν γνωριζόμαστε και άρα δεν υπάρχουν... προηγούμενα μάλλον σημαίνει πως τα γραφόμενά σου κάπου στα δικά μου αυτιά και κάποιων άλλων συναδέλφων ακούστηκαν... κάπως!
> 
> Καλό ΠΣΚ!



Αδερφε Γιώργο, αν μπόρεσες απο 10 μηνύματα δικά μου να καταλάβεις το χαρακτήρα μου και αν απο την έρωτηση που μου τέθηκε για το ποιός είμαι σε ενόχλησε η απάντηση τότε σου ξαναλέω ότι το πρόβλημα βρήσκεται αλλού και πρέπει να ψάξεις να το βρείς. 
Και δε νομίζω ότι είσαι αρμόδιος και κατάλληλος εσύ να κρίνεις το δικό μου χαρακτήρα. Και η αποψή σου με αφήνει παγερά αδιάφορο. 
Έχω όμως φανερή αδυναμία σε ανθρώπους που κομπάζονται για ταπεινοί και ξέρουν να κρίνουν τους άλλους είτε θετικά είτε αρνητικά και δεν επιδέχονται οι ίδιοι την κριτική. 
Και στο λέω εντελως αδελφικά, διοτι εγω δεν ήρθα να λύσω καμια προσωπκή διαφορά εδω, άλλωστε δε ξέρω και κανεναν, και ούτε ήρθα να επιδειχτω. Και δήλωσα απο την αρχή οτι είμαι άσχετος στα ηλεκρολογικα ηλεκτρονικά, και καποιοι επισης απαφάνθηκαν οτι ειμαι και στο τομέα μου άσχετος. Δικαιώμά τους. Δε θα κάτσω να το επιλύσω δίοτι δεν έχω ανάγκη επιβεβαίωσης. Και έτσι ξεκίνησε το κυνήγι μαγισών... 

Έγω διάβασα μερικά posts και είδα οτι καποιοι γνώστες απαντάνε με λεπτομέριες και ήθελα να ταισω τη δικιά μου ασχετοσύνη και κολοπιστια (στα ματζουνια) επι του θέματος, γι αυτό και έγινα μέλος. 
Γιατι ξέφυγε το θέμα δε ξέρω. Ίσως ήμουν εριστικός όταν με αποκάλεσαν εμέσως πλην σαφώς γελοίο. Ας κρίνει ο καθένας τον εαυτό του και ας μείνουμε επι του θέματος περι οικονομίας που ενδαφέρει τους περισσότερους. 
Αν θες μπορεις να απαντήσεις αλλα εγώ δε θα δώσω συνέχεια επι του θέματος. 
Με ενδιαφέρει να μαθω ορισμένα πραγματα και όχι οτιδήποτε άλλο. 

Να εισται καλά όλοι και ευχαριστώ για την υπομονή σας...

----------


## stom

Ολες οι συσκευες που μετασχηματιζουν ενεργεια απο μια μορφη σε μια αλλη, επειδη δεν ειναι τελειες (και ουτε προκειται να γινουν) εχουν απωλειες.
Το ποσες εξαρταται απο τη σχεδιαση τους, αλλα και την ποιοτητα κατασκευης.
Ενα aircondition ή ενα πλυντηριο αποτελειται απο διαφορα υποσυστηματα με διαφορετικο βαθμο αποδοσης.. Πχ ο ανεμιστηρας αποδιδει διαφορετικα απο οτι ο συμπιεστης.
Και το μοτερ του πλυντηριου διαφορετικα απο την αντισταση θερμανσης του νερου.
Οποτε καποιος μετραει τη συνολικη καταναλωση, τη συγκρινει με το τελικο ενεργειακο αποτελεσμα και με συγκεκριμενους κανονες βγαζει την κατηγορια..
Οταν λες οτι ένα inverter aicodition δουλεύει μετα τους 35 βαθμούς κελσίου τι εννοεις ακριβως?

----------


## Nemmesis

> Εν συνέχεια στην αναζήτηση περί οικονομίας (και αφού τελικά αποφανθήκαμε έστω και μέσω παρεξηγμένου χιούμορ οτι τα ματζούνια είναι μονο για να τα μασας ή μάλλον να στα μασάν οι άλλοι, και οικονομία δεν κάνουν) ήθελα να ρωτήσω οποιον ξέρει, να μας πει τι διαφορά έχει μια συσκεή πχ aircodition ενεργ. κλάσης Α και μια πχ C. Και αν μπορειτε σας παρακαλώ να εξηγείσετε γιατι ένα inverter aicodition δουλεύει μετα τους 35 βαθμούς κελσίου. Είναι έτσι όντως, ή είναι παραμύθι των εταιρειών για να πουλάνε τα ακριβά μηχανήματα. Ευχαριστώ.




στα κλιματιστικα στην ουσια ειναι ο βαθμος αποδοσης... δλδ για 1KW καταναλωσεις εχουμε πχ 3KW θερμαση (μην σου φαίνονται παραξενοι οι αριθμοι μιας και το κλιματιστικο δεν αντισταση να μετατρεπη απευθειας τον ηλεκτρισμο σε θερμποτητα, αλλα ειναι αντλιες θερμοτητας μεταξύ 2 χώρων) τωρα αναλογα αυτη την σχεση καθοριζεται και η κλάση που ανήκει το μηχάνημα.. δλδ οτι είναι πάνω από 3.2 παίρνει Α κλάση όσο κατεβαίνουνε τόσο πάμε Β C κλπ κλπ... βέβαια ο κόσμος δεν ξέρει οτι πλέον είναι πολύ παλιό αυτό το 3.2 (λένε θα το αλλάξουν αλλά...)για να πάρει Α κλάση ένα μηχάνημα και έτσι ενω υπαρχουν μηχανιματα με αποδωσεις εως και 4.8 ειναι στην ιδια θεση με ενα 9 κινεζικο που ισα ισα μπαινει στην Α.... προσοχή κάθε είδος συσκευής έχει διαφορετικούς βαθμούς απόδοσης άρα και διαφορετική βαθμονόμηση... πχ ποτέ μην περιμένουμε από ένα πλυντήριο ρούχων να έχει απόδοση πανω απο 1


για τα ινβερτερ τώρα.. το ότι έχουν διαφορετικό θερμοκρασιακό όριο είναι άπλα και μόνο επειδή οι συμπιεστές τους λόγο οτι ανεβάζουν περισσότερες στροφές από τα κλασικά μπορούν να ανεβάζουν και μεγαλύτερες πιέσεις άρα έχουν και διαφορετικά όρια...

----------


## Eledron

τέλεια, ευχαριστώ πολύ.

Αυτο που εννόω για τους 35 βαθ, ειναι οτι όταν ρώτησα σε ένα κατάστημα για κλιματιστικό μου είπαν οτι είναι καλυτερα να βάλω με inverter διοτι μετα τους 35 βαθμους τα απλα δε μπορουν να αποδόσουν. Η ερώτηση που ήθελα να κανω αλλα δεν έκανα τελικα στην πωλητρια είναι το εξής... Απο το σχολείο μάθαμε οτι καυσονας θεωρείται μετα τους 36 βαθμους οπου είναι το ανθρωπινο σωμα... (εγω μετα τους 22 καιγομαι.. κατι σαν την 21 στα χαρτια... ) τι να το κανω τότε ένα μηχανημα που δε μπορει να καλυψει τα στοιχειωδη.. δηλαδη κατα τη γνωμη μου θα επρεπε να μου πει οτι δε μπορει μετα τους 38-40... και οτι τα inverter εχουν μεγαλυτερο ευρω συμπίεσης κτλ.. Γι αυτό ρωτάω μήπως είναι ακομα ενα τρικάκι πώλησης... 

θα μας βγει ο κουκος φεράρι πάλι...

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

> Έγω διάβασα μερικά posts και είδα οτι καποιοι γνώστες απαντάνε με λεπτομέριες και ήθελα να ταισω τη δικιά μου ασχετοσύνη και κολοπιστια (στα ματζουνια) επι του θέματος, γι αυτό και έγινα μέλος. 
> Γιατι ξέφυγε το θέμα δε ξέρω. Ίσως ήμουν εριστικός όταν με αποκάλεσαν εμέσως πλην σαφώς γελοίο. 
> Αν θες μπορεις να απαντήσεις αλλα εγώ δε θα δώσω συνέχεια επι του θέματος. 
> Με ενδιαφέρει να μαθω ορισμένα πραγματα και όχι οτιδήποτε άλλο. 
> 
> ...



Εγώ μόνο θετικά θα μπορούσα να απαντήσω στο τελευταίο μήνυμά σου και δείχνει σημαντική βελτίωση κυρίως όσον αφορά το ύφος γραφής σου...

Γιατί κανένας δεν μπορεί να κατηγορήσει τον άλλο για το ότι μπορεί να μην γνωρίζει κάτι, πολύ περισσότερο όταν το θέτει ως θέμα συζήτησης. Το πρόβλημα αρχίζει από την στιγμή που υπεραμύνεται των όποιων απόψεων με σαθρά επιχειρήματα και με το αντίστοιχο ύφος... Είμαι πεπεισμένος πλέον ότι οφείλονταν σε ατυχή χειρισμό και βάζω τελεία εδώ!

Το θέμα που θέτεις με τους συντελεστές απόδοσεις είναι σημαντικό καθότι υπάρχει μία σχετική παραφιλολογία και συστηματική παραπλάνηση του καταναλωτή. Το αντιμετώπισα κατά την έρευνα αγοράς που έκανα για πλυντήριο ρούχων, όπου διαπίστωσα: παραπλανητικά το φυλλάδιο γνωστής αλυσίδας ανέφερε Α+ για συγκεριμένο μοντέλο και στο μαγαζί διαπίστωσα Α. Συγκεριμένο το Α αντιστοιχίζονταν σε μία κατανάλωση περί τα 1,30-1,35 KWh για 7-κιλα και 8-κιλα πλυντήρια σε τάξης τιμής μέχρι 550Ε ενώ κατέβαινε σε κατηγορία A+ λίγο πιο πάνω από 1 KWh (π.χ. 1,05 Kwh) σε μοντέλα από 700 € και άνω. Τελικά στο τελευταίο φυλλάδιο έδωσε από τα 4 πλυντήρια μέχρι 600 € τα 3 σε συντελεστή Α+ και διαπιστωμένα για το ένα τουλάχιστον η κατηγορία είναι Α. Κάποιος θα πει μικρή η διαφορά αλλά στην πραγματικότητα το 1,30 είναι 30% μεγαλύτερη κατανάλωση, σαφώς όχι αμελητέο, αλλά από την άλλη δεν βρίσκεις πλέον σύγχρονο πλυντήριο σε κατηγορία Β, άρα η απόλυτη κατηγορία Α δεν έχει σημασία καθότι δεν μπορεί να είναι κάτι διαφορετικό...

Όσον αφορά τα AC με Inverter πέραν των όποιων πλεονεκτημάτων σε κατανάλωση, θόρυβο και κλιμακωτής λειτουργίας κατά την εκκίνηση λόγω χρήσης συνεχούς ρεύματος, παρέχουν το πλεονέκτημα όχι μεγαλύτερου εύρους θερμοκρασίας λειτουργίας σε λειτουργία ψύξης αλλά σε λειτουργία θέρμανσης τον χειμώνα. Μπορούν να λειτουργήσουν αποδοτικά σε θέρμανση ακόμα και σε πολύ χαμηλές θερμοκρασίας περιβάλλοντος (εξωτ. μονάδος). Την αιτιολόγηση δεν την θυμάμαι διότι αν το σκεφτεί κανένας κατά την θέρμανση ο εναλλάκτης είναι εκτός και δουλεύει μόνο μία θερμαντική αντίσταση. Αν υπάρχει κάποιος ειδήμων ας διαφωτήσει σχετικά!
Εγώ απλά το αναφέρω διότι μάλλον μου ακούγεται πλέον περίεργο...!!!

Χαιρετώ

----------


## FILMAN

> σας παρουσιάζω τα σχόλια που μου έστειλε ο φίλος μου μαζί με τις 
> φωτογραφίες από το economizer....
> 
> *Διασημικη τεχνολογία σε συνδυασμό με τεχνολογία της ΝΑΣΑ .................χωρίς Α-ΝΑΣΑ και τιμη 59-79 ευρώ.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Ρουμπινιο δε βλέπω..... μήπως ειναι σμαραγδιο και δεν φαίνεται...?*
> 
> ...



Δυστυχώς φίλε μου, τελικά ειναι 3 παράλληλοι 2,2μF στα 250V DC και όχι AC... Που σημαίνει ότι μετά από λίγο χρόνο λειτουργίας θα βιώσεις μια εκκωφαντική και αρωματική οικονομία!

----------


## thomasskoy

χαχαχα καλο!!!

----------


## cosecon

Τελικά βλέπετε ότι βιαστήκαμε όλοι να το απορρίψουμε.... Πραγματικά εξοικονομεί ρεύμα...μετά το μπαμ, πέφτει η ασφάλεια και μηδενίζει την κατανάλωση. Αν τώρα πάει κανείς και την σηκώσει...κακό του κεφαλιού του..αστον να πληρώνει κερατιάτικα.

----------


## JATHANAS

Καλημέρα σε όλους
Έκανα εγγραφή στο φορουμ μόνο και μόνο για το θέμα αυτό (προς το παρόν)
Προσωπική εμπειρία:
Αγορά του συγκεκριμένου "μηχανήματος" χθες , τιμή 59 €
Δοκιμή χθες :Ανοιχτά όλα τα φωτα του σπιτιου, φούρνος ηλεκτρικής κουζινας, 2 ψυγεία
Αποτέλεσμα:χωρις "μηχανημα" το ρολόι έκανε 480 περιστροφές σε 17,6 λεπτά
Με το "μηχάνημα" το ρολόι έκανε 480 περιστροφές σε 17,5 λεπτά
Συμπέρασμα: Η οι μετρήσεις μου είναι λάθος , ή μετράω κάτι που δεν πρέπει , η έχασα 36 λεπτα μετρώντας τις στροφες στο μετρητή. Άσε που έχω και μια υποψία ότι το 2 led που έχει το μηχάνημα καταναλώνουν και αυτά και τελικά ......
Τώρα σοφότερος μετά τη δοκιμή και νοιωθωντας βλαξ επίσης μετα τη δοκιμή ζηταώ τα λεφτα μου πισω πεπεισμένος για τη ¨χρήση¨ του "μηχανήματος" που σου μειώνει την κατανάλωση. Τώρα αν θα τα πάρω πίσω ή όχι θα σας πω. Πάντως στο κρανίο ταχω πάρει σίγουρα.
Χαιρετισμούς

----------


## KOKAR

> Δυστυχώς φίλε μου,* τελικά ειναι 3 παράλληλοι 2,2μF στα 250V DC και όχι AC*... Που σημαίνει ότι μετά από λίγο χρόνο λειτουργίας θα βιώσεις μια εκκωφαντική και αρωματική οικονομία!



 :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol: 
και να πω οτι δεν ανέβασα τις φώτο.......

υ.γ
η χωρητικότητα φαίνεται και στα όργανα ( πολυμετρο ) το οποίο
είναι συνδεδεμένο στις επαφές του μηχανισμού...

----------


## KOKAR

εκτός και εαν μιλάς για την ποιότητα των πυκνωτών....αυτό είναι άλλο θέμα !

----------


## FILMAN

Μιλάω για χρήση πυκνωτών 250Vdc στα 230Vac. Και νάτανε τουλάχιστον 400Vdc θάλεγα εντάξει...

----------


## stom

> Αγορά του συγκεκριμένου "μηχανήματος" χθες , τιμή 59 €
> Δοκιμή χθες :Ανοιχτά όλα τα φωτα του σπιτιου, φούρνος ηλεκτρικής κουζινας, 2 ψυγεία
> Αποτέλεσμα:χωρις "μηχανημα" το ρολόι έκανε 480 περιστροφές σε 17,6 λεπτά
> Με το "μηχάνημα" το ρολόι έκανε 480 περιστροφές σε 17,5 λεπτά
> Συμπέρασμα: Η οι μετρήσεις μου είναι λάθος , ή μετράω κάτι που δεν πρέπει , η έχασα 36 λεπτα μετρώντας τις στροφες στο μετρητή. Άσε που έχω και μια υποψία ότι το 2 led που έχει το μηχάνημα καταναλώνουν και αυτά και τελικά ......
> Τώρα σοφότερος μετά τη δοκιμή και νοιωθωντας βλαξ επίσης μετα τη δοκιμή ζηταώ τα λεφτα μου πισω πεπεισμένος για τη ¨χρήση¨ του "μηχανήματος" που σου μειώνει την κατανάλωση. Τώρα αν θα τα πάρω πίσω ή όχι θα σας πω. Πάντως στο κρανίο ταχω πάρει σίγουρα.
> Χαιρετισμούς



Απλα απεδειξες μονος σου αυτο που λεει η θεωρια..
Οτι αυτο το μαραφετι αποκλειεται να κανει κατι, και επιπλεον υπο συνθηκες μπορει να ειναι και επικινδυνο.

----------


## KOKAR

> εκτός και εαν μιλάς για την ποιότητα των πυκνωτών....αυτό είναι άλλο θέμα !







> Μιλάω για χρήση πυκνωτών 250Vdc στα 230Vac. Και νάτανε τουλάχιστον 400Vdc θάλεγα εντάξει...



είπαμε, η ποιότητα των πυκνωτών είναι μια πονεμένη ιστορία !
δεν ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ να ήθελες να δεις πυκνωτές  Χ2 ... :Wink:

----------


## FILMAN

Όχι, αλλά 400Vdc θα περίμενα... Οι 250Vdc δουλεύουν εκτός ορίων, αφού η τάση στα άκρα τους φτάνει μέχρι και τα 325V...

----------


## thomasskoy

δηλαδη αγοραζεις μια μπομπα.χαχα

----------


## KOKAR

αφού λοιπόν είναι απάτη γιατι δεν επεμβαίνει η προστασία καταναλωτή ?
η κάποιος υπεύθυνος τέλος παντον !

edit:
κάποιος μιζαριστηκε - λαδώθηκε ...

----------


## thomasskoy

ισως οποιος το εφτιαξε να φροντισε να βγαλει τα απαραιτητα χαρτια για να ειναι νομιμο.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

> αφού λοιπόν είναι απάτη γιατι δεν επεμβαίνει η προστασία καταναλωτή ?
> η κάποιος υπεύθυνος τέλος παντον !
> 
> edit:
> κάποιος μιζαριστηκε - λαδώθηκε ...



Ποιά προστασία? Ποιού καταναλωτή?
Ποιός ελεγκτής? πείστηκε από το βίντεο , λάδι

----------


## xristosman

Ένα πολύ καλό άρθρο που βρήκα για την διόρθωση cosφ


http://www.technicalreview.gr/index....sk=view&id=282

----------


## arianos

Ρε παιδιά διαβασα το παρακάτω θέμα σε blog, ισχύει; είναι αξιόπιστο;
* Μειώστε τους λογαριασμούς ρεύματος εως 45% (για πάντα),πληρώνοντας 89 ευρώ!!!* 

_www.adena.gr_
Μια τόσο απλή κίνηση, *που δεν σκέφθηκε να κάνει κανείς Υπουργός στη Ελλάδα*,  ώστε να λύσουμε το Ενεργειακό μας πρόβλημα. Απλά, θα μοίραζαν από μια  μαγική συσκευή σε όλα τα νοικοκυριά, Δημόσιες Υπηρεσίες, και  βιομηχανίες, και το κόστος ηλεκτροδότησης θα μειωνόταν(σχεδόν) στο μισό  εξοικονομώντας εκατοντάδες δισεκατομμύρια ευρώ. Δεν είναι όμως ηλίθιοι  μόνο τα στελέχη των Κυβερνήσεων, αλλά και όλοι οι...

κατασκευαστές  ηλεκτρικών ειδών σ' όλο το κόσμο. Γιατί δεν σκέφτηκαν να ενσωματώσουν  αυτό το... απλό εφεύρημα στις συσκευές, και να τις κάνουν Σούπερ  Οικονομικές στη κατανάλωση.
Το *adena.gr* , άνοιξε ένα από αυτά τα θαύματα της *Γερμανικής τεχνολογίας* (2  βίδες), και σας αποκαλύπτει το μυστικό, για να γλυτώσει ΟΛΟΣ ο κόσμος  (του πλανήτη) 45% στο λογαριασμό του ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος. Επίσης να  σώσουμε το περιβάλλον, και να απαλλαγούμε μια για πάντα από τους  κεραυνούς και τα βραχυ-κυκλώματα της ΔΕΗ. Καντε κλικ στις φωτό για να  διαβάσετε τι κερδίζετε με 89 ευρώ , και θα επανέλθουμε...

----------


## alexioualexios

δε ξέρω πολλά από ηλεκτρονικά. Ξέρω κάποια λόγω αεροπορίας. Πάντως αυτό το ματζαφλάρι δε μου κάνει και πολύ σόι. Διαφημίζουνε και ένα άλλο στην τηλεόραση τελευταία. Τι είναι; Ξέρει κανείς;
Καλό θέμα...

----------


## panosssvent19

πέτα τους μπανάνα να δεις τι είναι..... μαϊμού όλα!!!!!!!
Τουλάχιστον για οικιακή χρήση.

----------


## stefstefan

> Μια τόσο απλή κίνηση, που δεν σκέφθηκε να κάνει κανείς Υπουργός στη Ελλάδα,  ώστε να λύσουμε το Ενεργειακό μας πρόβλημα. Απλά, θα μοίραζαν από μια  μαγική συσκευή σε όλα τα νοικοκυριά, Δημόσιες Υπηρεσίες, και  βιομηχανίες, και το κόστος ηλεκτροδότησης θα μειωνόταν(σχεδόν) στο μισό  εξοικονομώντας εκατοντάδες δισεκατομμύρια ευρώ. Δεν είναι όμως ηλίθιοι  μόνο τα στελέχη των Κυβερνήσεων, αλλά και όλοι οι...
> 
> κατασκευαστές  ηλεκτρικών ειδών σ' όλο το κόσμο. Γιατί δεν σκέφτηκαν να ενσωματώσουν  αυτό το... απλό εφεύρημα στις συσκευές, και να τις κάνουν Σούπερ  Οικονομικές στη κατανάλωση.
> Το adena.gr , άνοιξε ένα από αυτά τα θαύματα της Γερμανικής τεχνολογίας (2  βίδες), και σας αποκαλύπτει το μυστικό, για να γλυτώσει ΟΛΟΣ ο κόσμος  (του πλανήτη) 45% στο λογαριασμό του ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος. Επίσης να  σώσουμε το περιβάλλον, και να απαλλαγούμε μια για πάντα από τους  κεραυνούς και τα βραχυ-κυκλώματα της ΔΕΗ. Καντε κλικ στις φωτό για να  διαβάσετε τι κερδίζετε με 89 ευρώ , και θα επανέλθουμε...



1ον Η διόρθωση του συνημιτόνου ''φ'' γίνεται απλά και μόνο με την προσθήκη ενός πυκνωτή... αυτό είναι γνωστό εδώ και χιλιάδες χρόνια!!

2ον Από όσα ξέρω μαγικές συσκευές δεν υπάρχουν... μόνο μαγικά ραβδιά!!!

3ον Από τους κεραυνούς και τα βραχυκυκλώματα της ΔΕΗ δεν σώζεσαι ούτε στον άπαντα των αιώνων!!!

4ον Με 89 ευρώ σου φτιάχνω καμιά κατοσταριά τέτοιες αλλά μη περιμένεις 45% οικονομία :P

----------


## βαγγέλης

> 1ον Η διόρθωση του συνημιτόνου ''φ'' γίνεται απλά και μόνο με την προσθήκη ενός πυκνωτή... αυτό είναι γνωστό εδώ και χιλιάδες χρόνια!!
> 
> 2ον Από όσα ξέρω μαγικές συσκευές δεν υπάρχουν... μόνο μαγικά ραβδιά!!!
> 
> 3ον Από τους κεραυνούς και τα βραχυκυκλώματα της ΔΕΗ δεν σώζεσαι ούτε στον άπαντα των αιώνων!!!
> 
> 4ον Με 89 ευρώ σου φτιάχνω καμιά κατοσταριά τέτοιες αλλά μη περιμένεις 45% οικονομία :P





Συμφωνώ 100% σε αυτά που έγραψε ο φίλος stefstefan
Έλα Αλέκο 45% οικονομία χα χα χα.
Σε επαγωγικά φορτία ε κάτι μπορεί να κάνει σε ωμικά τίποτα…….
Για εμένα είναι απάτη στο σπίτι η μεγάλες καταναλώσεις είναι ωμικά φορτία κουζίνα, σίδερο, πλυντήριο ρούχων, και πιάτων, θερμοσίφωνας, και αλλα.

----------


## GeorgeVita

> ... *Καντε κλικ* στις φωτό για να  διαβάσετε τι κερδίζετε με 89 ευρώ , και θα επανέλθουμε...



Διαφήμιση ή κλικο-αντιπρόσωπος;

G

----------


## leosedf

Γιώργο έτσι το γράφει στο blog.

----------


## GeorgeVita

> Γιώργο έτσι το γράφει στο blog.



 Γειά σου Κωνσταντίνε, έχεις δίκιο, το είδα και εγώ. Στην ουσία λείπουν τα εισαγωγικά από όλο το μήνυμα.
Πώς όμως το είδαμε και οι δύο; Μετά από *κλίκ* στο blog ...

[off topic]
Η φωτογραφία στην υπογραφή σου είναι διάγραμμα RSSI ορεινής διαδρομής, ή όρια ταχύτητας σε πίστα WRC;
[/off topic]

----------


## Tolis-Sx

αν ειναι δυνατον 4 διοδοι και 3 αντιστασεις και 3 πυκνωτες εκ των οποιων ο ενας τανταλιου ισως και 1ας ηλεκτρολυτικος να κανουν αποθηκευση ενεργειας και να εξοικονομουν κιλοβατωρες.....χα χα χα ωραιο το παραμυθι αλλα δεν εχει δρακο.....ω θεε μου τι αλλο θα δουμε....

----------


## stefstefan

> Διαφήμιση ή κλικο-αντιπρόσωπος;
> 
> G



Οικογένεια κλικ-κλίκου!!!!!

----------


## navar

και μετά ήρθε ενα ρακούν .............................

----------


## βαγγέλης

> ωραιο το παραμυθι αλλα δεν εχει δρακο.....ω θεε μου τι αλλο θα δουμε....



Φίλε Τόλη ο δράκος είναι  η τιμή του ………….

----------


## Λυκιδευς

χαχαχαχαχα δρακοι ρακουν πω αυτο το μηχανηματακι προστατευει και την αγρια φυση;πολυ εργαλειο...

----------


## moutoulos

Σχετικά με το θέμα ...

Ήρθε με σημερινή ημερομηνία (21/09/2010), ένα τελικό Δελτίο Τύπου που λέει:

Ενημερώνουμε τους καταναλωτές ότι δεν πρέπει να εμπιστεύονται κάθε 
 ισχυρισμό, ακόμα και αν «ακούγεται», ιδιαίτερα, συμφέρων και ελκυστικός. 

Περισσότερα εδώ. 

Παιδιά προσοχή με τους κλέφτες ...

Πηγή ΚΕ.Π.ΚΑ (Κέντρο Προστασίας Καταναλωτών)

----------


## KOKAR

άντε γιατί πολύ τους ανεχτηκαμαι τους καραγκιόζηδες, *ΑΙ ΣΙΧΤΙΡ*

http://www.adena.gr/index.php/en/com...B7%CF%84%CE%AC

----------


## GeorgeVita

να υπενθυμίσω ότι υπάρχουν τουλάχιστον άλλα δύο συναφή θέματα:

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=51135
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=50756 

G

----------


## KOKAR

> να υπενθυμίσω ότι υπάρχουν τουλάχιστον άλλα δύο συναφή θέματα:
> 
> http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=51135
> http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=50756 
> 
> G



τα οποία είναι μεταγενέστερα από αυτό το οποίο ανοίχτηκε *17/4/2009 23:27* ........

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Καιρός ήταν τέλος πάντων να σταματήσει αυτή η κοροϊδία...

----------


## KOKAR

*Υπουργείο Ανάπτυξης*
«Προσοχή» στις συσκευές μείωσης κατανάλωσης ρεύματος

Διαβάστε περισσότερα:  http://www.tovima.gr/default.asp?pid...#ixzz10W7rkNRW

υ.γ
μήπως να αρχίσουν να πέφτουν και τίποτα ομαδικές μηνύσεις από τους
εξαπατημένους......

----------


## Λυκιδευς

> *Υπουργείο Ανάπτυξης*
> «Προσοχή» στις συσκευές μείωσης κατανάλωσης ρεύματος
> 
> Διαβάστε περισσότερα:  http://www.tovima.gr/default.asp?pid...#ixzz10W7rkNRW
> 
> υ.γ
> μήπως να αρχίσουν να πέφτουν και τίποτα ομαδικές μηνύσεις από τους
> εξαπατημένους......



κανανε την αρπαχτη αυτοι οι απατεωνες...και τωρα εξαφανιστηκαν!!!

----------


## thomasskoy

οχι θα καθοντουσαν.και η πλακα ειναι οτι στην κινα εχει 10 δολαρια.

----------


## navar

πάντως μέχρι και χθές μια απο δαύτες τις συσκευές διαφημίζονταν στο Μακεδονία tv !!
έχουν θράσος οι άνθρωποι ! (και σίγουρα μεγάλο αποθεματικό για σπρώξιμο )

----------


## leosedf

Βέβαια καταλαβαίνεις που θα μπεί το αποθεματικό τώρα ε?
Αναρωτιέμαι που είναι ο Τασούλης που έκλαιγε και χτυπούσε το κεφάλι του οτι έχει κρατικά χαρτιά.

----------


## navar

> Αναρωτιέμαι που είναι ο Τασούλης που έκλαιγε και χτυπούσε το κεφάλι του οτι έχει κρατικά χαρτιά.



αυτό σε πείραξε Κωνσταντίνε ? εδώ χάσαμε τα 2 χιλιάρικα !

----------


## Λυκιδευς

ποια κρατικα χαρτια επειδη βρηκε μια σφραγιδα του ελληνικου κρατους και την εκανε copy paste στο χαρτι του;

----------


## jeik

> ποια κρατικα χαρτια επειδη βρηκε μια σφραγιδα του ελληνικου κρατους και την εκανε copy paste στο χαρτι του;



Οπως προαναφερα , οι εγκρισεις του κρατους μαλλον δεν ειναι συγκεκριμενα για την αποτελεσματικοτητα του προιοντος αλλα οτι ειναι ασφαλες κλπ κλπ, εκει πατανε οι κ....λες οι εμποροι και το διαλαλουν και καλα οτι ειναι εγκεκριμενο , πιστευω  οτι  αρμοδια  να  διαβεβαιωσει  για  την  αποτελεσματικοτητα  θα  ηταν  η  ΔΕΗ, αλλα  κατι  τετοιο  δεν  υφισταται  , ειδικα  για  τις  συγκεκριμενες  μαιμουνιες-τυπου  economaizer.

----------


## Λυκιδευς

> Οπως προαναφερα , οι εγκρισεις του κρατους μαλλον δεν ειναι συγκεκριμενα για την αποτελεσματικοτητα του προιοντος αλλα οτι ειναι ασφαλες κλπ κλπ, εκει πατανε οι κ....λες οι εμποροι και το διαλαλουν και καλα οτι ειναι εγκεκριμενο , πιστευω  οτι  αρμοδια  να  διαβεβαιωσει  για  την  αποτελεσματικοτητα  θα  ηταν  η  ΔΕΗ, αλλα  κατι  τετοιο  δεν  υφισταται  , ειδικα  για  τις  συγκεκριμενες  μαιμουνιες-τυπου  economaizer.



πολυ σωστο αυτο που λες...

----------


## leosedf

Αυτό ακριβώς ενοουσα κι εγώ. Στην ουσία χρησιμοποιούνταν για να θολώνουν ακόμα περισσότερο αυτούς που δεν ξέρουν.

----------


## nveli

σημερινή εξέλιξη

----------


## klik

Τάσοοοοοο; που χάθηκες βρε, ακόμα περιμένω τα 2000! (μη με ξεχνάς, είμαι πρωτος στη λίστα)!

----------


## navar

> Τάσοοοοοο; που χάθηκες βρε, ακόμα περιμένω τα 2000! (μη με ξεχνάς, είμαι πρωτος στη λίστα)!



 εμένα δεν με πειράζει ας τα πάρει κάποιος απλά !!!!
αντε και ας μας κεράσει και έναν καφέ , έτσι για να δείς τι οικονομικοί είμαστε !
10000 μέλη περίπου Χ 3€ ο καφές περίπου ! = 30000€
30000 - 2000 = 28000..... μιλάμε για economiser !!!!!!

----------


## jeik

''Παιδια , εγω δεν ξερω , εμπορος ειμαι , ετσι μου το πουλησαν , ετσι σας το πουλαω , τα παραπονα σας στο εργοστασιο  :Tongue2:   :Tongue2: ''.

----------


## Λυκιδευς

μα προφανως ο ανθρωπος ηταν εμπορος...το δικο του κομματι καλα το εκανε ,προωθουσε το προιον του...

----------


## Γιώργος 231

θρασος

Εχθες με πηραν τηλεφωνο απο καποια εταιρεια εκομποξ (ecobox.gr) και αρχισαν τα περι οικονομιας ....
Οταν τους ειπα οτι "μα πως θα εχω μικροτερο λογαριασμο εως 40%, οταν στο συνολο του λογαριασμου, η αξια του ρευματος,
ειναι περιπου στο 50% του συνολου της χρεωσης" ?
ακουσα οτι
"η πτωση αφορα, μονο το κομματι του λογαριασμου που αφορα το ρευμα"

οταν τους ειπα για αυτο με την γραμ. καταναλωτων, ακουσα οτι
"μα εδω υπαρχουν εντολες απο υπουργους, για να τοποθετηθουν στα υπουργεια τους τετοιες συσκευες. &
υπαρχει λενε και ερευνα απο καποια ελληνικα παν/μια που το αποτελεσμα ειναι ... μλπα μπλα μπλα"

ΦΙΛΟΙ ΛΟΥ, αν εχουν τετοια χαρτια στα χερια τους, *ΚΑΛΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΥΛΑΝΕ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΥΚΝΩΤΕΣ ΤΟΥΣ.
ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΑΝ ΗΜΟΥΝ ΕΜΠΟΡΟΣ, ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΘΑ ΕΚΑΝΑ, ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΕΓΡΑΦΑ ΣΤΑ @@ ΤΟΝ ΚΑΘΕ ΣΥΛΛΟΓΟ ΚΑΤΑΝΑΛΩΤΩΝ*

Οσο για την οικονομια, αυτο που διαβασα στην καταγγελια ελεγε για πτωση της μετρησης στο 1%, δηλαδη 0,5% στο συνολο του λογαριασμου,
Δηλαδη, σε ενα λογαριασμο ρευματος 100 ευρω θα κερδισεις 0,5 ευρω..... δηλαδη 3 ευρω τον χρονο .....* δηλαδη, η αποσβεση της συσκευη θα γινει σε 79euro/3euro = σε 20 κατι χρονια.*
ασε που σε 20 κατι χρονια θα εχουν χαλασει οι πυκνωτες......

----------


## Ηλιας Α

> θρασος.......
> 
> .....Οσο για την οικονομια, αυτο που διαβασα στην καταγγελια ελεγε για πτωση της μετρησης στο 1%, δηλαδη 0,5% στο συνολο του λογαριασμου,
> Δηλαδη, σε ενα λογαριασμο ρευματος 100 ευρω θα κερδισεις 0,5 ευρω..... δηλαδη 3 ευρω τον χρονο .....* δηλαδη, η αποσβεση της συσκευη θα γινει σε 79euro/3euro = σε 20 κατι χρονια.*
> ασε που σε 20 κατι χρονια θα εχουν χαλασει οι πυκνωτες......



 Μήπως και το 1% που γράφει η << Γενική Γραμματεία Καταναλωτή σε συνεργασία και με τη ΔΕΗ >>. Είναι υπερβολή; Και αν ναι, το ρόλο του Πόντιου Πιλάτου παίζουν;

----------


## TeslaCoil

Είχα στείλει ένα email στην ΔΕΗ σχετικά με το θέμα για να δω τι θα απαντήσουν

έκανα ένα λαθάκι είπα την φαινόμενη ισχυη άεργο 
τέλος πάντων ο άνθρωπος κατάλαβε τι εννόησα καθώς του μίλησα για συνΦ και για τα ματζούνια.

το θέμα είναι να έχουμε και μια επίσημη εκδοχή





> "Διεύθυνση Επικοινωνίας" <info@dei.com.gr>Αξιότιμε κ. 
> Αναφερόμενοι στην από 6ης Νοεμβρίου 2010 ηλεκτρονική επιστολή σας, θα θέλαμε να σας γνωρίσουμε τα ακόλουθα: 
> -   Οι μονοφασικοί και τριφασικοί μετρητές ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας της ΔΕΗ Α.Ε. που εγκαθίστανται σε κατοικίες και μικρές επιχειρήσεις δεν καταγράφουν άεργο ενέργεια (kVArh) αλλά μόνο ενεργή (kWh) και τα αντίστοιχα τιμολόγια (π.χ. Γ1, Γ1Ν, Γ21) δεν συναρτώνται με την τιμή του συντελεστή ισχύος (συνφ) της Εσωτερικής Ηλεκτρικής Εγκατάστασης των καταναλωτών. 
> Οι μετρητές ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας των κατοικιών αποτελούν τη συντριπτική πλειονότητα του συνόλου των μετρητών της χώρας.
> 
> Αντίθετα, η άεργος ενέργεια καταγράφεται και τα τιμολόγια συναρτώνται με την τιμή του συνφ για ορισμένες κατηγορίες παροχών επαγγελματικής – βιομηχανικής χρήσης (π.χ. τιμολόγια Γ22, Γ22/Β), υπό την έννοια ότι ο λογαριασμός ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος επιβαρύνεται για τιμές του συντελεστή ισχύος μικρότερες του 0,95.
> 
> Στην ιστοσελίδα της ΔΕΗ Α.Ε. (Πύλη Πελατών, Συγκεντρωτικός Τιμοκατάλογος Ηλεκτρικής Ενέργειας) αναφέρονται τα τιμολόγια πώλησης ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας στα οποία, μεταξύ άλλων, περιέχονται και τα τιμολόγια που συναρτώνται με τον συντελεστή ισχύος της ηλεκτρικής εγκατάστασης.
> 
> ...



το θέμα έκλεισε!! οποίος ρωτήσει πάλι ίδια το θέμα είναι ολοκληρωμένο
το μόνο που μένει είναι να γίνει ένα σχετικό άρθρο!!

πάντος τους τύπους του είχα δει και σε τηλεοπτικά κανάλια δεν θυμάμε ποια εταιρία ήταν !! σε κάτι πρωινές ενημερωτηκές εκπομπές!!! :Laugh:  :Cursing: 





> *  		Δελτίο τύπου της 24-09-2010	* 
> 
> 
>  
> 
> 
>     Δελτίο τύπου της 24-09-2010, σχετικά με* ανακοίνωση για τις συσκευές μείωσης κατανάλωσης ρεύματος.*
> Η *Γενική Γραμματεία Καταναλωτή* μετά από έρευνα που πραγματοποίησε για τις αυτοδιαφημιζόμενες ως συσκευές μείωσης κατανάλωσης ρεύματος και *σε  συνεργασία με την 4η Δ/νση Κλαδικής Βιομηχανικής Πολιτικής της Γενικής  Γραμματείας Βιομηχανίας και  τη Δημόσια Επιχείρηση Ηλεκτρισμού* ανακοινώνει... *[**Δείτε το συννημένο** αρχείο**]*
>     Συνημμένα:  Δελτίο τύπου της 24-09-2010[ ]213 Kb



http://www.efpolis.gr/filesbase/1183_sitefile-10340.pdf

----------


## navar

αχ ετσι άδικα τα χάσαμε τα 2000€ ...ασε που έχω και καιρό να δώ τον Φίλλιπο !!!
 τόσο πολύ απογοητεύτηκε που τούς ξεσκέπασε άλλους τους απατεώνες ???

----------


## jeik

http://www.facebook.com/ajax/emu/end...&a=0&sig=85231

Εδω παλι τι εχουμε ? 

Αν θελει κανεις κανα στοιχηματακι , να η ευκαιρια ......

*Ειναι σημερινη διαφημιση στο ιντερνετ.*

ΔΕΝ ΣΧΟΛΙΑΖΩ ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ ΑΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΥΠΕΡ Η ΚΑΤΑ ΤΟΥ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΟΥ ΠΡΟΙΟΝΤΟΣ ,ΟΥΤΕ ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑΤΙΚΟ Η ΟΧΙ , ΟΥΤΕ ΚΑΝΩ ΔΙΑΦΗΜΙΣΗ ,ΚΛΠ ΚΛΠ....απλα  παραθετω  τη  σελιδα  μιας  και  πολυς  λογος  εγινε  τελευταια  για   τα  συγκεκριμενα  μηχανακια.

----------


## stom

Τα λαμογια ποτε δεν πεθαινουν..

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Θυμήθηκα ένα παλιό θέμα καθότι χτύπησαν την πόρτα του σπιτιού μου οι πωλητές συσκευών εξοικονόμησης ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος. Τόσο δημοφιλείς έγιναν οι εν λόγω συσκευές? Σε λίγο σίγουρα θα τις δούμε σε εκπομπή ή/και περιοδικά telemarketing! Σε περιόδους κρίσεις οι αεριτζήδες μάλλον ευδοκιμούν...!

----------


## tiger135

Γιώργο φαίνεται οτι ηταν μικρό το πρόστιμο. Αυτοι δεν βάζουν μυαλό.  Πριν απο 8 μέρες καταδικάσθηκαν Ρίξε μια ματια εδώ                                          h..p://www.capital.gr/Articles.asp?id=1148336

----------


## antonisc

Το θέμα έχει  συζητηθεί    πολλές φορές   αυτά είναι  μια απάτη

----------


## rollingstone

Έχω βάλει τέτοιο μηχανάκι από το Σεπτέμβριο που μας πέρασε. Προσωπικά έχω δει μείωση στα kw εντάξει, όχι τόσο όσο λένε, αλλά αυτό μάλλον έχει να κάνει με το είδος της κατανάλωσης. Επίσης έχω και αποδοτικότερη λειτουργία των συσκευών μου. Μήπως τελικά δεν είναι τόσο μεγάλη απάτη; Ίσως να υπάρχουν και διαφορές από συσκευή σε συσκευή, δεν μπορεί να είναι όλες ίδιες και απαράλλαχτες, ειδικά στη χωρητικότητα. Πάντως αυτή που έχω έχει και το σηματάκι CE

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

σηματάκι CE μπορεί να έχει και ένα πλαστικό κουτί με δύο βύσματα και δύο καλώδια που δεν κάνει τίποτα. 

αν είδες μείωση της κατανάλωσης ήταν σύμπτωση.

----------


## GeorgeVita

> ... Μήπως τελικά δεν είναι τόσο μεγάλη απάτη; Ίσως να υπάρχουν και διαφορές από συσκευή σε συσκευή, δεν μπορεί να είναι όλες ίδιες και απαράλλαχτες, ειδικά στη χωρητικότητα. Πάντως αυτή που έχω έχει και το σηματάκι CE



Εχεις να προτείνεις κάτι συγκεκριμένο να αγοράσουμε;
gV

----------


## leosedf

To CE σημαίνει μάλλον China Export.

----------


## Ultrasound

Επί τη ευκαιρία, να και ένα πολύ καλό και τεκμηριωμένο άρθρο για το θέμα... (δεν ξέρω εάν αναφέρθηκε ξανά)

----------


## haris_216

προσωπικά θα αγοράσω αμέσως (και πέραν του ενός) το μαραφέτι για εξοικονόμηση είτε ηλεκτρικού είτε βενζίνης εκείνου του κατασκευαστή ο οποίος θα έχει απειληθεί από το λόμπυ των εταιριών ενέργειας και πετρελαιοειδών. 
μια που αυτό το γεγονός θα αποτελεί απόδειξη ότι κάνει πραγματικά οικονομία και ανησυχούν για το κέρδη τους!!!!

----------

GeorgeVita (13-07-12)

----------


## GeorgeVita

> προσωπικά θα αγοράσω αμέσως (*και πέραν του ενός*)



... ένα για κάθε πρίζα!
Ετσι δεν θα έχεις άλλες συσκευές συνδεδεμένες και η οικονομία είναι σίγουρη!
gV

----------


## haris_216

> ... ένα για κάθε πρίζα!
> Ετσι δεν θα έχεις άλλες συσκευές συνδεδεμένες και η οικονομία είναι σίγουρη!
> gV



 :Smile:

----------


## awmn931

Δεν ξέρω τι λέτε εσείς αλλά για αυτά για τα καύσιμα(copy paste από άλλο forum που είμαι μέλος)

Εμένα πριν δύο χρόνια μου σύστησαν ένα Αμερικάνικο που κάνει εγγυημένη minimum εξοικονόμηση 5-6% προς 60€/τεμάχιο.

Έτσι παρήγγειλα 20 τεμάχια, τα έβαλα σε σειρά (το ένα δίπλα στο άλλο) στο σωληνάκι παροχής και έτσι έχω 100% οικονομία.

Δηλαδή με 1.200€ που έδωσα τότε, έκτοτε δεν έχω ξαναβάλει βενζίνη και κυκλοφορώ τζάμπα.

Έχω κάνει και το ίδιο στο καλοριφέρ στο σπίτι και το καίω στο φούλ χωρίς ένα ευρώ έκτοτε.

Μάλιστα τώρα που το σκέφτομαι, λέω να πάρω από άλλο ένα σετάκι των 20,  να τα προσθέσω στα ήδη εγκατεστημένα έτσι ώστε να δημιουργήσω  υπερ-εξοικονόμηση με αποτέλεσμα να μου δίνει πίσω βενζίνη και πετρέλαιο  αντίστοιχα να σας τα πουλάω και να κονομάω.

Και μη χειρότερα.

Φιλικά, και χωρίς παρεξήγηση.

----------

GeorgeVita (13-07-12), 

ta03 (13-07-12), 

vasilis1 (13-07-12)

----------


## vasilllis

εχουν βγαλλει κατι εξοικονομητες ενεργειας οι οποιοι ριχνουν την ταση στην γραμμη.Προτεινονται για φωτισμο οπου δεν παιζει και οσο ρολο η ταση/ενταση φωτισμου και δεν εχουν οι λαμπες προβλημα.

----------


## stdio

στην αγρια δυση τους κομπογιανιτες οταν δεν τους πυροβολουσαν στα ποδια τους περνουσαν απο πισα κα πουπουλα....

----------

CybEng (25-02-16)

----------


## kioan

> Εμένα πριν δύο χρόνια μου σύστησαν ένα Αμερικάνικο που κάνει εγγυημένη minimum εξοικονόμηση 5-6% προς 60€/τεμάχιο.
> 
> Έτσι παρήγγειλα 20 τεμάχια, τα έβαλα σε σειρά (το ένα δίπλα στο άλλο) στο σωληνάκι παροχής και έτσι έχω 100% οικονομία.



Με συγχωρείτε, αλλά αν το καθένα κάνει 5% οικονομία και τα έχει συνδέσει σε σειρά, μετά από 20 τεμάχια δεν θα έχει πέσει στο 0, αλλά στο 35% της αρχικής κατανάλωσης  :Tongue2: 
Για να προσεγγίσει (ασυμπτωτικά) τιμές της τάξης του 0.1% θα ήθελε σχεδόν 135 κομμάτια.

Μετά από πείραμα με μόλις 20 τέτοια λογικό είναι να πειστεί κάποιος πως δεν λειτουργούν  :Lol:

----------


## antonis777

εγω που το δοκίμασα κατι κανει.. αλλα σε καμια περιπτωση τοσο οσο γραφουν!

----------

